# CanJam NYC 2017 (February 4-5, 2017)



## third_eye

[rule]
*January 31, 2017 UPDATE:*
Check out this sneak preview of just some of the things you can hear and see at CanJam NYC 2017, including some exclusive first reveals of exciting new products! Come join us on February 4-5, 2017 at the New York Marriott Marquis for CanJam NYC!


​*NOTE:* If you can't see the embedded video above, please ​*CLICK HERE*​ to see the video.​​
Video Index:​
































































1:37 - MrSpeakers4:04 - Sennheiser5:24 - Echobox7:25 - Chord Electronics13:36 - HIFIMAN18:23 - Audio Precision20:06 - THX22:47 - Sony28:49 -smyth Research30:45 -Cayin32:51 - AudioQuest36:54 - Woo Audio35:01 - Audeze39:14 - Focal40:58 - Kimber Kable41:25 - Mytek Digital43:15 - Schiit Audio44:12 - Abyss44:49 - Lotoo46:05 - Evolution of Sound47:23 - StereoPravda48:21 - 1MORE49:54 - Empire Ears48:54 - Atomic Floyd49:16 - Noble Audio50:27 - Unique Melody50:44 - Campfire Audio51:12 - Cardas51:40 - final52:25 - Periodic Audio53:22 - Acoustic Research55:28 - FiiO56:03 - TheBIT


[rule]
*Yes, it's finally happening and CanJam is coming to the Big Apple! We're very excited to announce CanJam NYC 2017! SAVE THE DATE and be sure to check in to the thread! *


 


 


*EVENT DETAILS*


 


*CanJam NYC 2017*


New York Marriott Marquis, Times Square


1535 Broadway


New York, NY 10036


USA


 


_*Saturday, February 4, 2017*_


_10am to 6pm_


 


_*Sunday, February 5, 2017*_


_10am to 5pm_


 


*Show Passes*


Weekend Pass - $25


One Day Pass - $20


 


_Kids 12 and under have Free Admission with an adult pass holder_


 


*Attendee Registration*


Please [COLOR=22229C]click here [/COLOR]to purchase passes for the event.


 


*Exhibitor Registration*


For companies wishing to exhibit at CanJam NYC 2017, please contact me via PM (third_eye) or via email: ethan@canjam.org


 


*Press Registration*


Accredited members of press can [COLOR=22229C]click here to register[/COLOR] for CanJam NYC 2017.


 


*Travel*


[COLOR=1C1C1C]Surround yourself with the sights and sounds of the city at [COLOR=22229C]New York Marriott Marquis[/COLOR]. One of the premier hotels in Times Square, it's central location gives you easy access to NYC entertainment options and several subway lines to access any part of NYC. Experience New York’s most popular landmarks; Radio City Music Hall, Rockefeller Center, Central Park, Lincoln Center and Madison Square Garden, and do some Fifth Avenue shopping. Get relaxed and energized simultaneously as you step into some of the largest guest rooms in NYC, amid the hustle and bustle of famed Broadway. Dine at our signature revolving restaurant, The View, rooftop location and enjoy picturesque city vistas or have a bite or a drink at our new outdoor lounge. Visit New York Marriott Marquis and experience the excitement and excellent service for yourself![/COLOR]


 


*CanJam Volunteers*


In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam NYC 2017 T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.


 


*Get Social*


Help us spread the word! Stay up to date on all things CanJam:


 


Facebook:[COLOR=22229C] https://www.facebook.com/CanJamGLOBAL/[/COLOR]


Twitter: [COLOR=22229C]https://twitter.com/CanJamGlobal[/COLOR]


#listenlikeneverbefore


----------



## third_eye




----------



## third_eye

1More
64 Audio
Abyss Headphones
Acoustic Research
ALO Audio
Atomic Floyd
Audeze
Audio Precision
Audio-Technica
Audioquest
Aune Audio
Bluewave
Campfire Audio
Cardas Audio
Care Audio
Cavalli Audio
Cayin
Chord Electronics
Cleer
Comply
Dekoni Audio
Echobox Audio
Effect Audio
Empire Ears
Euphony Audio
FiiO
Final Audio
Focal 
Headamp
Hifiman
Kimber Kable
Linear Tube Audio
Lotoo
Matrix Audio
Meze Headphones
MrSpeakers
Mytek Digital
Noble Audio
Onkyo
Pathos Acoustics 
Periodic Audio
Pioneer
Prism Sound 
Questyle
Samson Technologies
Schiit Audio
Sennheiser
Shanling
Smyth Research
Sonoma Acoustics
Sony
SpinFit
StereoPravda
The Bit
THX
Unique Melody
Violectric 
Well Pleased AV
Woo Audio
WyWires
XLO International
ZMF Headphones


----------



## third_eye

Hey everyone, it's T-SHIRT TIME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


  
  
 To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
  
*third_eye|L|3*
*third_eye|S|1*
  
 T-Shirts are $30 each, and will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt orders is Friday, January 20. As a reminder, CanJam NYC volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them.


----------



## third_eye

*Announcing the CanJam NYC 2017 Super Bowl(ing) Watch Party!*
  
 What do you do when CanJam NYC 2017 comes to a close on February 5 at 5pm? Head across the street and join us for the ultimate after party - The CanJam NYC 2017 Super Bowl(ing) Party!
  
 We have reserved our own private room with 6 bowling lanes, lounge area, and multiple screens for the big game. All guests will receive unlimited bowling, shoe rentals, and (2) drink tickets with their admission ticket. Party appetizers will be provided courtesy of Echobox Audio. Full bar and restaurant menu is also available, so come join the fun at The CanJam NYC 2017 Super Bowl(ing) Party! 
  
 Where:
  
Bowlmor Times Square
 222 West 44th Street
 New York, NY 10036
  
 When:
  
 Sunday, February 5, 2017
 6pm-10pm
  
 
 Tickets are $50 and are available by clicking the link here. Space is limited so register now! (CanJam NYC volunteers do not need to separately register as they will receive a complimentary ticket).


----------



## third_eye

_Updated - 1/25/17_

*Exhibitors**Specials*Abyss Headphones10% off of Abyss AB-1266 ordered at CJNYCAudioquestWin an AudioQuest NightOwl headphone by visting the booth and playing AudioQuest PLAY ONCampfire AudioThe Award Winning LYRA II - $599 (regular $699) The NEW Reference 8 IEM Cable - $249 (regular $299) The ALO Audio Continental v5 Tube HA - $599 (regular $799)Cardas30% off A8 Ear Spakers (regular $349, Show Special $244)Cayin20% off the C6, C5DAC, N5, N6 and 10% off the i5 and C5Echobox AudioExplorer: $550 ($599msrp) Finder X1(i/a): $140 ($159msrp) Finder X1: $130 ($149msrp) Traveler: $80 ($99msrp) Nomad: $299 ($399msrp)Effect Audio15% off on cables orders placed at the Show, 10% for orders placed from February 4-8 via online code New prototypes audtitioning + GiveawayEmpire Ears20% off non-ADEL IEMs and 10% off ADEL IEMsFinal AudioGet a free earpiece (M size) just by stopping at the booth Get a free earpiece set (LL/L/M/S/SS) by just following us @final_audio on instagram! Win prize by lottery by testing our products and taking a photo of your favorite one and post it on Instagram & tag @final_audio! SONOROUS III: one per day (two in total) F7200: one per day (two in total)Headamp40% off select headphones with purchase of a GS-X MKII amplifier. Includes Hifiman HE1000 V1/V2, Edition X V2, and Sennheiser HD800/800SHifimanEdition X V1 for $800 plus shipping. Valid for in person orders during CanJam NYC only.Lotoo10% off Lotoo PAW Gold Diana Edition ordered at CJNYCMatrix Audio10% discount code good for one weekNoble AudioComplimentary impressions with the purchase of any custom product and sales tax included.Stereo Exchange15% discount code if showing CanJam NYC Show ticket at store (valid unitl Febuary 12)Unique Melody15% off the Maestro v2, Mentor v2, Miracle v2, Merlin v2, and MartianViolectric10% discount code good for one weekZMF Headphones$100 off all planar headphoens, $200 off list price of Atticus and Eikon


----------



## AxelCloris

Oh man I so want to go to this, count me in!


----------



## Niyologist

I'm going.


----------



## Questyle

Awesome! Questyle Audio will be there!


----------



## Netforce

Awesome! Can't wait to see everyone there!


----------



## Niyologist

questyle said:


> Awesome! Questyle Audio will be there!




Great. I look forward to that.


----------



## maxh22

Hell Yeah! I'm going for sure!!


----------



## twister6

Oh, Twister6 definitely going to be in da house!!!


----------



## erikzen

Awesome! Hopefully I'll run into some of my old headphone buddies! But hope it doesn't rekindle some old habits.


----------



## mrip541

Yes! Finally!! Is this why there doesn't seem to be a fall NYC meet?


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

mrip541 said:


> Yes! Finally!! Is this why there doesn't seem to be a fall NYC meet?


 

 I was thinking the same thing.  This won't interfere with CES will it?


----------



## Niyologist

buttuglyjeff said:


> I was thinking the same thing.  This won't interfere with CES will it?




Isn't CES usually in January?


----------



## third_eye

niyologist said:


> Isn't CES usually in January?


 
  
 CES is January 5-8, 2017.


----------



## Niyologist

third_eye said:


> CES is January 5-8, 2017.




Thanks.


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks to the Head-Fi Global Team for putting CanJam NYC on!
  
 This will be epic!
  
 For those that would like to have some extra fun during CanJam NYC:
  
 SPiN New York is a happening place where people can eat scrumptious food, play ping pong, and have a good time with friends!
  
 SPiN New York is located at 48 East 23rd Street, New York, NY 10010, about 1.6 miles away from the CanJam NYC location, even closer than Bounce (Ping Pong establishment) was to CanJam London!
  
 Here's a few festive pics of the facility:
  

  

  

  

  

  

  

  
 I'll be bringing up the Showdown in another post as it gets nearer.
  
 Looking forward to seeing everyone who can make it to New York City for CanJam!


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks to the Head-Fi Global Team for putting CanJam NYC on!
> 
> This will be epic!
> 
> ...


 
  
 Whoa, that place looks AMAZING!! I'll need to get my training regimen going....


----------



## Arzeboj

Is this replacing the SoCal Canjam?


----------



## moedawg140

arzeboj said:


> Is this replacing the SoCal Canjam?


 
  
 No.


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Whoa, that place looks AMAZING!! I'll need to get my training regimen going....


 
  
 Should be at great time!  I wish I had opponents where I live...the latest SchiitShow (2.0) was pretty awesome, as after the event there were a few international players that were pretty good, it was fun to get some rare playing time in.


----------



## Overkill Red

See you all there!!


----------



## bozebuttons

erikzen said:


> Awesome! Hopefully I'll run into some of my old headphone buddies! But hope it doesn't rekindle some old habits.


 

 See You There
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
 weekend pass purchased!


----------



## Bobtrinity

See you all there!


----------



## Edric Li

Yay


----------



## The Life

Finally! A "New York" audio show that is actually in "New York."


----------



## VandyMan

Bought my ticket. Thanks for organizing this!


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

It's been 10 years since the original "International Head-Fi Meet" in NYC, so we're glad to see and attend CanJam NYC!


----------



## erikzen

bozebuttons said:


> See You There
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Me too! Although not sure I'll make both days.


----------



## buke9

I'd love to go but just thinking of NYC in February cold and snow I don't know. This was out of my backdoor in March of 2015 and I'm just south of Louisville KY .

 Damn I still want to go and take my chances but my wife says wait for SoCal. I am conflicted.


----------



## moedawg140

The warmest jacket that I own is my high school Letterman's jacket - I'll just layer up, add a thick beanie and I should be okay.


----------



## doctorjazz

You know, of course, the Super Bowl is that Sunday. I'll do my best to make it there, though...(get back to Jersey on time for kick off)


----------



## pbui44

doctorjazz said:


> You know, of course, the Super Bowl is that Sunday. I'll do my best to make it there, though...(get back to Jersey on time for kick off)




Or you can snowboard back to Jersey:
[VIDEO]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qRv7G7WpOoU[/VIDEO]


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

buke9 said:


> I'd love to go but just thinking of NYC in February cold and snow I don't know. This was out of my backdoor in March of 2015 and I'm just south of Louisville KY .
> 
> Damn I still want to go and take my chances but my wife says wait for SoCal. I am conflicted.


 
  
 You know this is Manhattan.  Your only time outside is up the subway stairs and walking the 50 steps inside...


----------



## moedawg140

buttuglyjeff said:


> You know this is Manhattan.  Your only time outside is up the subway stairs and walking the 50 steps inside...




Are a lot of the buildings connected, like an inside plaza of sorts? I'm wondering since this would be my first time outside of the NY airports and inside NYC. 

Thank you (or anyone else who responds) in advance.


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't think one can generally avoid outdoors in Manhattan totally. You may have to walk some from the subway. Bring a warm coat.


----------



## VandyMan

Expect cold. Snow is usually not a big issue in Manhattan. The streets and sidewalks are generally clear in most of Manhattan within about 48 hours after a big storm. However, giant lakes of slush can last a long while, so boots are a good idea if it has snowed.


----------



## VandyMan

moedawg140 said:


> Are a lot of the buildings connected, like an inside plaza of sorts? I'm wondering since this would be my first time outside of the NY airports and inside NYC.
> 
> Thank you (or anyone else who responds) in advance.


 
  
 No, most building are not connected. There are some, but most are not advertised, you have to be in the know. The hotel for the event is close to the subway though.


----------



## moedawg140

vandyman said:


> No, most building are not connected. There are some, but most are not advertised, you have to be in the know. The hotel for the event is close to the subway though.




Thanks, I appreciate the response.


----------



## greekgod

Bought my plane ticket. Looking forward to going. Don't worry about the weather guys. I've been to NYC twice before during Feb for fashion week and the weather is fine as long as you have a decent jacket. I never saw any snow.


----------



## VandyMan

greekgod said:


> Don't worry about the weather guys. I've been to NYC twice


 
  
 You should know then.  It does snow in NYC in February and *can* be bitter cold. I do agree with you that it is not really something to worry about. We get less snow than Boston. However, if you are worried, allow me to feed your fears: http://www.nytimes.com/2006/02/13/nyregion/a-record-snow-269-inches-fall-in-new-york-city.html


----------



## doctorjazz

It ain't Southern California or Florida, that's for sure!


----------



## moedawg140

I'll be happy if it snows, not used to that where I live (even though it does snow in Southern California).


----------



## apotek

I am in


----------



## ESL-1

Hometown CanJam, I would be ashamed if I did not attend.

Great News! 

Any list as yet of which vendors are planning to be there?


----------



## AxelCloris

esl-1 said:


> Hometown CanJam, I would be ashamed if I did not attend.
> 
> Great News!
> 
> ...


 
  
 In the past they've announce the exhibitor lists around one to three months before each show. We got the complete list for RMAF less than 5 weeks before it starts. It's not uncommon for exhibitors to have a change in plans due to the unexpected so announcing closer to Feb is probably better for all involved, just in case. Then again they could completely surprise me and announce earlier than I'd expect; I wouldn't mind being wrong about that.


----------



## tuxbass

doctorjazz said:


> You know, of course, the Super Bowl is that Sunday. I'll do my best to make it there, though...(get back to Jersey on time for kick off)


 
 Ah good catch !
 I was planning on getting the weekend pass ... Heck I might still do it anyway


----------



## third_eye

tuxbass said:


> Ah good catch !
> I was planning on getting the weekend pass ... Heck I might still do it anyway


 
  
 We'll be ending CanJam NYC at 5pm on Sunday (Superbowl kickoff at 6:30pm). We're also looking into the possibility of a CanJam Super Bowl watch event, stay tuned.....


----------



## doctorjazz

Hey, that would be interesting, see which headphones let you image and follow the arc of the ball the best!!!


----------



## tuxbass

third_eye said:


> We'll be ending CanJam NYC at 5pm on Sunday (Superbowl kickoff at 6:30pm). We're also looking into the possibility of a CanJam Super Bowl watch event, stay tuned.....


 
 Sounds good. That should be enough time for me to get back home.
 Puppy bowl fans might not be so lucky


----------



## blackwolf1006

Ill be there.


----------



## Ray3rd

I'll be there. My first !


----------



## xeph11

I'm in, will be my first CanJam


----------



## meringo

Hey All,
  
 I'm a native New Yorker. Let me know if you need any advice on getting around / where to stay/hang out.
  
 -Meringo


----------



## ivan

Hey guys didn't know there was a NYC thing going on. I'm super excited. Is there anything else going on before 2017?


----------



## joe

Shockingly, I've never been to NYC, and I'm looking forward to it for the first CanJam NYC. I'm slightly bummed that I won't currently get the chance to get to Carnegie Deli, as they're closing at the end of 2016. (*Link*)
  
 That being said, I'd love to hear recommendations from locals on great places to eat around Times Square.


----------



## meringo

joe said:


> Shockingly, I've never been to NYC, and I'm looking forward to it for the first CanJam NYC. I'm slightly bummed that I won't currently get the chance to get to Carnegie Deli, as they're closing at the end of 2016. (*Link*)
> 
> That being said, I'd love to hear recommendations from locals on great places to eat around Times Square.


 
  
 I always tell people to walk west to 9th Ave. The restaurant competition is so high there, you really can't find a bad place -- and they have everything. It's a good 20 blocks of "i'm gonna turn into a fat guy"
  
 Regarding Carnegie,  yeah... sucks. With that being said, I took the question to my lunch table at work today. We, as a group of New Yorkers from multiple generations came up with the best place to get this stuff: Ben's Best on 63rd st. Queens. It's a 35-minute train ride from the R train in time Square. If you are ok with hoping on the subway, it's worth your time.
  
 Nothing compares, and their sandwiches are better than Carnegie  shhhh


----------



## doctorjazz

If you go downtown, Katz's Deli on Houston is a good place to get your cholesterol up (not fancy, but the food is still good last time I checked). 
Haven't tried the new location, but the Second Avenue Deli was always great on 2nd Avenue, supposed to still be as good in it's new, Murray Hill Address.


----------



## greekgod

I suggest people who are attending send emails to companies they would like to see exhibit at CanJam NYC. I sent an email to PrimaLuna encouraging them to become an exhibitor so they can demonstrate the headphone amp capabilities of their DiaLogue Premium HP amp. Of course, don't send emails to companies that we already know normally exhibit. Just the ones we would like to hear but don't normally come to these shows.


----------



## DDDYKI

I'm planning on going as well, only a stone's throw away for me.
  
 If anyone here plays pinball, let me recommend Modern Pinball, 3rd Ave between 26th and 27th. Fun little room with about 25 tables, pay per hour or get the day pass and come and go as you please. Also not far from the aforementioned Second Ave. Deli, which I enjoyed when I went earlier this year.


----------



## Ray3rd

Is there anyway to find out who is going / should be going ? I mean the companies.


----------



## AxelCloris

ray3rd said:


> Is there anyway to find out who is going / should be going ? I mean the companies.




The list of exhibitors will be announced closer to the show.


----------



## Ray3rd

Yea. I kinda figured that. But hell, it never hurts to ask.


----------



## Jkane101

Stoked! Breaking my CanJam cherry. Just a quick drive over the GW bridge for me


----------



## kumatora0203

are there going to be t shirts for sale?


----------



## doctorjazz

Somewhere in NYC there has to be a T Shirt for sale...


----------



## kumatora0203

Lol, but seriously is there any canjam tshirts that are going to be there


----------



## third_eye

kumatora0203 said:


> Lol, but seriously is there any canjam tshirts that are going to be there



Yes, there will be CanJam NYC shirts


----------



## Watagump

I will be talking to the powers that be, I REALLY want to come. Already looking at jackets/coats I might need, even though I don't know yet if I am coming.


----------



## doggiemom

The hubby may be on board with attending this.  My husband wears hearing aids and has 75% hearing loss in one ear (from a combo of being a Vietnam vet and a Jimi Hendrix concert), though he loves music as I do.  Would this still be enjoyable for him to attend? 
  
 I'd love to find a setup that would allow him to have a great listening experience.  He can tell the difference between the good and crappy cans in my collection, but sadly we both think he is still missing out.  I'm hoping that if we go to this, I can have a great time and he might be able to find some gear that works for him.


----------



## Watagump

doggiemom said:


> The hubby may be on board with attending this.  My husband wears hearing aids and has 75% hearing loss in one ear (from a combo of being a Vietnam vet and a Jimi Hendrix concert), though he loves music as I do.  Would this still be enjoyable for him to attend?
> 
> I'd love to find a setup that would allow him to have a great listening experience.  He can tell the difference between the good and crappy cans in my collection, but sadly we both think he is still missing out.  I'm hoping that if we go to this, I can have a great time and he might be able to find some gear that works for him.


 
  
  
 Thats tough to answer, if listening to gear is a hindrance, it might take the fun out of it. But then again, meeting people from here, events etc, might just make it worth while. I have a blast going to dinners or just meeting and helping people when I am working at shows.


----------



## Jkane101

doggiemom said:


> The hubby may be on board with attending this.  My husband wears hearing aids and has 75% hearing loss in one ear (from a combo of being a Vietnam vet and a Jimi Hendrix concert), though he loves music as I do.  Would this still be enjoyable for him to attend?
> 
> I'd love to find a setup that would allow him to have a great listening experience.  He can tell the difference between the good and crappy cans in my collection, but sadly we both think he is still missing out.  I'm hoping that if we go to this, I can have a great time and he might be able to find some gear that works for him.


 
 You're right here in NJ( just like me) so I would suggest that you go. I'll bet you'll both have a good time, and hopefully be able to hook your husband up with something. At the very least it'll be a new experience for you both, no?


----------



## doggiemom

jkane101 said:


> You're right here in NJ( just like me) so I would suggest that you go. I'll bet you'll both have a good time, and hopefully be able to hook your husband up with something. At the very least it'll be a new experience for you both, no?


 

 True.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  He is such a good sport about this little hobby....... he doesn't give me a hard time when he has to sign for a DHL package of 7 cheap Chinese IEMs, nor does he ask why I need that many, so I try not to push my luck, LOL. He can usually be bribed with the prospect of a nice meal and good wine, so l will plan to go, and hope to meet some of you there!


----------



## doctorjazz

If he can hear the difference between the different cans in your collection, he's a good candidate for CanJam imo. You're not going to"fix" his hearing, but if he enjoys music and good sound, he's enjoy the show. I vote for going!


----------



## AxelCloris

watagump said:


> I will be talking to the powers that be, I REALLY want to come. Already looking at jackets/coats I might need, even though I don't know yet if I am coming.


 
  
 You folks from the Land of the Eternal Swimsuit should come prepared for some serious cold.


----------



## Watagump

axelcloris said:


> You folks from the Land of the Eternal Swimsuit should come prepared for some serious cold.


 
  
 I bought a jacket today, I have gloves and a scarf already. Jacket is from Costco, so if I don't end up using it, return is not as issue. I am going to be positive and say I will be there. I just want another badge and to try NY pizza, nothing else is really important.


----------



## moedawg140

Ooh, NY pizza, yes. Any recommendations that anyone can give for very good NY pizza that I must eat?

 Here's a pic of my Chicago pizza when I attended AXPONA earlier this year:


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> Ooh, NY pizza, yes. Any recommendations that anyone can give for very good NY pizza that I must eat?
> 
> Here's a pic of my Chicago pizza when I attended AXPONA earlier this year:


 
  
 Glad YOU asked, because I wasn't going to open those flood gates. You will hear Rays, Famous Rays Lombardis, just a few that I have looked into.


----------



## doctorjazz

John's in the Village is known for thin crust, must be a ton of joints that are newer, though. Don't get in from Jersey much as I used to...


----------



## doggiemom

doctorjazz said:


> John's in the Village is known for thin crust, must be a ton of joints that are newer, though. Don't get in from Jersey much as I used to...


 

 John's is excellent!  The folks who are coming from areas where pizza is not such a serious thing really can't go wrong...... there is so much competition that everything has to be at least edible.


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> Glad YOU asked, because I wasn't going to open those flood gates. You will hear Rays, Famous Rays Lombardis, just a few that I have looked into.




:normal_smile : I'd prefer first hand experience, but thanks for the recommendations! 




doctorjazz said:


> John's in the Village is known for thin crust, must be a ton of joints that are newer, though. Don't get in from Jersey much as I used to...




Thanks for the recommendation!




doggiemom said:


> John's is excellent!  The folks who are coming from areas where pizza is not such a serious thing really can't go wrong...... there is so much competition that everything has to be at least edible.




I'd rather not have at least edible, I'd rather have overall the best, as I more than likely won't have time to go and eat at more than one place.


----------



## doggiemom

moedawg140 said:


> I'd prefer first hand experience, but thanks for the recommendations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Understood.  I am a glutton, and don't understand why people limit themselves to 3 meals a day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I would recommend John's if you like thin crust; you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> I'd prefer first hand experience, but thanks for the recommendations!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I would totally be down for some pizza tasting run around. Of course if I go, one slice? Oh please.


----------



## doggiemom

watagump said:


> I would totally be down for some pizza tasting run around. Of course if I go, one slice? Oh please.


 

 Maybe you could limit yourself to one slice at each of the 11 places.


----------



## Watagump

doggiemom said:


> Maybe you could limit yourself to one slice at each of the 11 places.


 
  
 That's what I meant, 1 slice but go try a bunch of them. 11, I dunno though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need to bring a whole pizza home.


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> I would totally be down for some pizza tasting run around. Of course if I go, one slice? Oh please. :wink_face:




That's a good idea. Maybe we can go to a few places then and pick our own favorites. Walking distance between each eatery would be a plus!


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> That's a good idea. Maybe we can go to a few places then and pick our own favorites. Walking distance between each eatery would be a plus!


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> That's what I meant, 1 slice but go try a bunch of them. 11, I dunno though.  I need to bring a whole pizza home.




I wouldn't be able to get through security with pizza, but you can get some at the airport once you pass security and take that pizza home.


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> I wouldn't be able to get through security with pizza, but you can get some at the airport once you pass security and take that pizza home.


 
  
  
 Gotta be a way just to put one in luggage, stack slices in containers or something. Come on man, when there is a will there is a way.


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> Gotta be a way just to put one in luggage, stack slices in containers or something. Come on man, when there is a will there is a way. :wink_face:




JFK was pretty good about finding food and whatnot when I there on my way back from this year's CanJam London. Their scanners will find it.


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> JFK was pretty good about finding food and whatnot when I there on my way back from this year's CanJam London. Their scanners will find it.


 
  
 You are not allowed to take food home? I have only flown twice in my life, the furthest was to Sacramento.


----------



## Watagump

I saw Ethan lurking, he better not mess with our pizza talk, its relative.


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> You are not allowed to take food home? I have only flown twice in my life, the furthest was to Sacramento.




I don't check in luggage of my own and haven't tried to smuggle food in or out that way. Reading up on the rules, it looks like you can check in food. With regards to carry ons, in the specific airports I've been to, you can't bring some food and all drinks (even filled, closed containers), but you can bring unfilled bottles past security. Once you get past security, you can bring the food and drinks that you purchase at the airport restaurants, kiosks or vending machines - all that are located past security. This applies to the first leg of the flights back to your ending destination, as when I reached the Paris leg of my flight back from CanJam London, I had to throw away the food/drinks I was carrying with me before I could get through their security. 

Here's some info (click each picture/screenshot to read much easier):


----------



## Watagump

I have one piece of luggage, so it would be checked since its a decent size. I would get a pizza home if I wanted to try, I have confidence.


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> I have one piece of luggage, so it would be checked since its a decent size. I would get a pizza home if I wanted to try, I have confidence. :wink_face:




Then you should be good then. Wrap it up real nice so you won't be opening a "messy" surprise when you get back to SoCal.


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> I saw Ethan lurking, he better not mess with our pizza talk, its relative.


 
  
 LOL. I went to this place when I visited the hotel a few months ago, it was excellent and about a 5 minute walk from the Marriott Marquis. Only downside is that it's quite small and there is usually a wait.
  
 https://www.yelp.com/biz/b-side-pizza-and-wine-bar-new-york


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> LOL. I went to this place when I visited the hotel a few months ago, it was excellent and about a 5 minute walk from the Marriott Marquis. Only downside is that it's quite small and there is usually a wait.
> 
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/b-side-pizza-and-wine-bar-new-york




Nice! We should definitely check out that spot. 

Good news - pizza is at SPiN as well! Now if it tastes scrumptious is something else entirely...


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> Nice! We should definitely check out that spot.
> 
> Good news - pizza is at SPiN as well! Now if it tastes scrumptious is something else entirely...


 
  
 Well, it does pass the "visual" test! Crust looks good!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> Well, it does pass the "visual" test! Crust looks good!




Doesn't it? Hope you and others can make it there!


----------



## Watagump

moedawg140 said:


> Nice! We should definitely check out that spot.
> 
> Good news - pizza is at SPiN as well! Now if it tastes scrumptious is something else entirely...


 
  
 You and your Ping Pong, if there is a pool table around, then we can talk. I would be the one sporting the champion titles in that game.


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> Doesn't it? Hope you and others can make it there!


 
  
 Yeah, I hope so. Could be an option for a Super Bowl Watch Party?


----------



## Watagump

Lombardis.


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> You and your Ping Pong, if there is a pool table around, then we can talk. I would be the one sporting the champion titles in that game.


 
  
 You'd have to make it to the events first, my friend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  


third_eye said:


> Yeah, I hope so. Could be an option for a Super Bowl Watch Party?


 
  
 That would be great, I could check and see if SPiN can do something.  The prices for tables alone are among the highest I've seen in the world:
  
*WALK IN OFF-PEAK: *$19 per half hour// $29 per hour
*WALK IN PEAK: *$29 per half hour // $49 per hour
*3 DAYS ADVANCED RESERVATION:* $79 per hour
*5 DAYS ADVANCED RESERVATION:* $99 per hour.


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> Lombardis.


 
  
 If it's within walking distance of other scrumptious pizzerias, then it's worth a visit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Just asked my wife about the place, and she said Lombardis was "okay".  Her favorite place was Artichoke.  She also said the pizza places she went to didn't sell pizza by the slice.


----------



## Saraguie

moedawg140 said:


> Ooh, NY pizza, yes. Any recommendations that anyone can give for very good NY pizza that I must eat?
> 
> Here's a pic of my Chicago pizza when I attended AXPONA earlier this year:


 

 We just got back from NYC.  On the way back from dinner, I was still hungry so we stopped at literal hole in the wall pizza joint, a few doors down from our hotel and I had a slice.  It was better than any place in Hawaii.  
  
 I think you should go to Lombardi's.  We've eaten their twice and the pizza is excellent.  Its also the very first restaurant in the USA to make and serve pizza!  And Moe, it is in walking distance to the G-Shock store.   In fact you'll be walking in Little Italy which is next to China Town.  Great walk!
  
 And one more thing,  NY Pizza rules and Chicago make believe pizza drools.  We gotta thing going between the 2 cities


----------



## moedawg140

saraguie said:


> We just got back from NYC.  On the way back from dinner, I was still hungry so we stopped at literal hole in the wall pizza joint, a few doors down from our hotel and I had a slice.  It was better than any place in Hawaii.
> 
> I think you should go to Lombardi's.  We've eaten their twice and the pizza is excellent.  Its also the very first restaurant in the USA to make and serve pizza!  And Moe, it is in walking distance to the G-Shock store.   In fact you'll be walking in Little Italy which is next to China Town.  Great walk!
> 
> And one more thing,  NY Pizza rules and Chicago make believe pizza drools.  We gotta thing going between the 2 cities


 
  
 I will definitely go if I can, as I want to try several places myself to choose the one that I love the most!
  
 I can hopefully stop by the G-Shock store as well - it's basically the official mecca of the United States (even though the Forum Shops in Vegas has some world exclusives there as well).
  
 Hope to see you at CanJam NYC if you can make it!  If not, maybe CanJam SoCal!


----------



## Watagump

Enough off topic about pizza, what about hot dogs and steaks?


----------



## doctorjazz

Peter Luger in Brooklyn is where I'd go.


----------



## Watagump

doctorjazz said:


> Peter Luger in Brooklyn is where I'd go.


 
  
 Yeah, that's where I would like to try. I even checked Google maps to see where it is.


----------



## doggiemom

Gray's Papaya is pretty good for hotdogs and open 24 hours.  They taste best after 2 AM, IMHO.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Are you after cheesesteaks, steak-steaks, or both?


----------



## Watagump

doggiemom said:


> Gray's Papaya is pretty good for hotdogs and open 24 hours.  They taste best after 2 AM, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I know about Papaya King from TV, Grays I haven't heard of until now. I was talking steak steak, but hey its NY, checking out all kinds of food would be great.


----------



## doctorjazz

Bring lots of cash if you go to Peter Luger... You can make it up eating the rest of your meals at Grays Papaya, a great got dog and cheap eats!


----------



## Watagump

doctorjazz said:


> Bring lots of cash if you go to Peter Luger... You can make it up eating the rest of your meals at Grays Papaya, a great got dog and cheap eats!


 
  
  
 Yup, I know Lugers isn't cheap, once again from TV and friends that have been there.


----------



## doggiemom

doctorjazz said:


> Bring lots of cash if you go to Peter Luger... You can make it up eating the rest of your meals at Grays Papaya, a great got dog and cheap eats!


What an excellent way to have it all! 

When we go into the city, we generally eat at ethnic restaurants, because Central NJ is the capital of chain restaurants.


----------



## doctorjazz

True, great Indian restaurants in the East Village and Lexington Avenue. Blue Smoke/The Jazz Standard is a great place for BBQ and jazz (natch). I liked Cafe Mogador on St Marks, Moroccan Cuisine. Liked Nizza, Italian, 9th Avenue theater district. Am inexpensive place was Mimi's Hummus on E14 St. There are so many places I haven't gotten to, and the turnover means some I liked may have closed.


----------



## doggiemom

doctorjazz said:


> True, great Indian restaurants in the East Village and Lexington Avenue. Blue Smoke/The Jazz Standard is a great place for BBQ and jazz (natch). I liked Cafe Mogador on St Marks, Moroccan Cuisine. Liked Nizza, Italian, 9th Avenue theater district. Am inexpensive place was Mimi's Hummus on E14 St. There are so many places I haven't gotten to, and the turnover means some I liked may have closed.




Blue smoke is great! There is a Cuban restaurant
I really like but I can never remember the name. (Though I'm thinking it is something obvious, like Havana). They have yummy caipirinhas.

To head further off topic. Is that a labradoodle?


----------



## doctorjazz

doggiemom said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > True, great Indian restaurants in the East Village and Lexington Avenue. Blue Smoke/The Jazz Standard is a great place for BBQ and jazz (natch). I liked Cafe Mogador on St Marks, Moroccan Cuisine. Liked Nizza, Italian, 9th Avenue theater district. Am inexpensive place was Mimi's Hummus on E14 St. There are so many places I haven't gotten to, and the turnover means some I liked may have closed.
> ...




Yup, his name is Ozzie. He's a smush!


----------



## Jkane101

kestepizzeria.com
  
 Enough with the pizza, lets talk about drinking craft beer!


----------



## doctorjazz

Haven't tried them out (though I'd love to)
here's a collection/recommendation from Time Out NY

https://www.timeout.com/newyork/bars/best-craft-beer-bars-in-nyc?package_page=35853


----------



## olegausany

There too many craft beer bars in New York and sometimes small bars can have some interesting and rare beers 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## greekgod

doggiemom said:


> Gray's Papaya is pretty good for hotdogs and open 24 hours.  They taste best after 2 AM, IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 +1 on the Gray's Papaya. They have amazing Papaya drinks.


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Look for us and Focal in our private listening room.


----------



## doggiemom

hifiguy528 said:


> Look for us and Focal in our private listening room.




Definitely will! I have the Focal Spirit Classic.
 I love the sound, but they are really uncomfortable. Too much clamping force, and they are so small that I can't wear them for more than a half an hour. I'd love to try some of the other models.


----------



## Watagump

Looking at you maurice, if you need a jacket, $29.99 Costco, this is the one I bought.
  
 http://www.costco.com/Weatherproof%c2%ae-Men's-Ultra-Tech-Jacket.product.100106552.html


----------



## Ngoliath

I'm signed up and bringing my son. Should be fun!


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> Looking at you maurice, if you need a jacket, $29.99 Costco, this is the one I bought.
> 
> http://www.costco.com/Weatherproof%c2%ae-Men's-Ultra-Tech-Jacket.product.100106552.html




Nice coat for a pretty low price that you can return when you get back! Just went to Costco tonight to fill up my car with gas/petrol, but also got some organic fruit snacks from the store - yummy! 

I'll probably layer up with a jacket/letterman's and a beanie, or kick it up a notch to down if the forecast that weekend calls for snow/super cold weather.


----------



## maxh22

Does anyone know if there will be rooms with speakers? Or will it exclusively be headphones?


----------



## Watagump

maxh22 said:


> Does anyone know if there will be rooms with speakers? Or will it exclusively be headphones?


 
  
 CanJams are all about portable audio, desktop gear, amps, DAC's etc.


----------



## Libertad

Ill be there!


----------



## Watagump

A CanJam thread isn't the same without bear telling us how long until his airport check in.


----------



## bearFNF

Sorry, but I will not be going to NY.


----------



## joe

bearfnf said:


> Sorry, but I will not be going to NY.


 
  
  
 You'll be missed!


----------



## AxelCloris

I think we should get this little guy and station it at the Head-Fi booth in Bear's honor.
  

 https://smile.amazon.com/GUND-Philbin-Chocolate-Teddy-Bear/dp/B0041Q3UME/


----------



## third_eye

axelcloris said:


> I think we should get this little guy and station it at the Head-Fi booth in Bear's honor.
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/GUND-Philbin-Chocolate-Teddy-Bear/dp/B0041Q3UME/


 
  
 Yes, absolutely!!


----------



## moedawg140

Cute bear AxelCloris, and awesome avatar, third_eye!


----------



## moedawg140

Are there any first-hand recommended eateries in NYC that specializes in scrumptious desserts? The desserts can be most anything: ice cream, gelato, cakes/cupcakes, cookies, cinnamon-type rolls, and more. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saraguie

moedawg140 said:


> Are there any first-hand recommended eateries in NYC that specializes in scrumptious desserts? The desserts can be most anything: ice cream, gelato, cakes/cupcakes, cookies, cinnamon-type rolls, and more.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
  
 Magnolia Bakery
  
 Dominique Ansel Bakery ( can walk to the G-store)
  
 Serendipity 3


----------



## doctorjazz

I'll second Magnolias!


----------



## moedawg140

saraguie said:


> Magnolia Bakery
> 
> Dominique Ansel Bakery *( can walk to the G-store)*
> 
> Serendipity 3


 
  
 Thanks and (bolded area): double thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  We've got to go if we are ever in NYC at the same time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hopefully I can get a G-Store-only exclusive!


----------



## moedawg140

doctorjazz said:


> I'll second Magnolias!


 
  
 Awesome, much thanks!


----------



## Watagump

Pizza


----------



## doctorjazz

Great cupcakes, my daughter's favorite spot.


----------



## Saraguie

doctorjazz said:


> Great cupcakes, my daughter's favorite spot.




We have one in Honolulu too !!!


----------



## Jkane101

10Below Ice Cream or Juicy Spot Cafe for the latest fad in NYC (straight from Thailand I presume)... Ice Cream Rolls


----------



## doggiemom

moedawg140 said:


> Are there any first-hand recommended eateries in NYC that specializes in scrumptious desserts? The desserts can be most anything: ice cream, gelato, cakes/cupcakes, cookies, cinnamon-type rolls, and more.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

 I have not been here for several years, but I used to love it:  ChikaLicious Dessert Bar
 I like the prix fixe menu with wine pairing.  3 desserts + wine in one visit.


----------



## moedawg140

jkane101 said:


> 10Below Ice Cream or Juicy Spot Cafe for the latest fad in NYC (straight from Thailand I presume)... Ice Cream Rolls


 
  
 Thanks! Fads can be awesomesauce - looking forward to trying out either if I can!


----------



## moedawg140

doggiemom said:


> I have not been here for several years, but I used to love it:  ChikaLicious Dessert Bar
> I like the prix fixe menu with wine pairing.  3 desserts + wine in one visit.


 
  
 Looks yummy, thanks!  I'll skip the wine, but maybe I can substitute it for another dessert!


----------



## Watagump

Quit going off topic, I thought I made it clear, its all about Pizza.


----------



## Netforce

Oh gosh, CanJam New York is going to get me fat. Grew up in New York so will be nice to visit NYC again.


----------



## moedawg140

netforce said:


> Oh gosh, CanJam New York is going to get me fat. Grew up in New York so will be nice to visit NYC again.


 
  
 Feel free to come by to my wrestling room (or the UFC Gym) and work out!  It will help to burn off all of the desserts we will eat!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Echobox Audio and Hifi+ Magazine as Show Sponsors of CanJam NYC 2017!


----------



## third_eye

Here are the first group of exhibitors for CanJam NYC 2017! There are MANY more still to come and we'll keep the thread updated as we get closer to the big event! 
  

  
 ALO Audio
 Atomic Floyd
 Audio-Technica
 Campfire Audio
 Cavalli Audio
 Cayin
 Chord Electronics
 Comply
 Echobox Audio
 Effect Audio
 Empire Ears
 Euphony Audio
 FiiO
 Focal 
 Headamp
 Hifiman
 Jays
 Kimber Kable
 Matrix Audio
 Mitchell and Johnson
 Noble Audio
 Periodic Audio
 Schiit Audio
 Smyth Research
 Sonoma Acoustics
 Sony
 The Bit
 Trinity Audio Engineering
 Violectric 
 ZMF Headphones


----------



## avitron142

Oh, we finally got a Canjam! I guess I can go to my first Head-fi meet lol xD Probably will be there Sunday, gotta check the schedule.


----------



## Ray3rd

Great list. Can't wait !!!!!


----------



## bozebuttons

Looking forward to getting my PIIR measurements for the upcoming Smyth Research A16 done at the meet since I am a kickstarter backer.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I will be there 100 percent !!!! Finally, not to far from home.


----------



## doggiemom

ray3rd said:


> Great list. Can't wait !!!!!


 

 Looking forward to my first CamJam!  Note:  This is the first time I've been motivated to leave the 3 dogs overnight to go somewhere.


----------



## Watagump

doggiemom said:


> Looking forward to my first CamJam!  Note:  This is the first time I've been motivated to leave the 3 dogs overnight to go somewhere.


 
  
  
 They are so fun, I have to get to NY, you hear that Noble?


----------



## DiscoProJoe

I stayed at the Marriott Marquis from February 7-12, 2013, during my first-ever visit to New York. Amazing place! If I were rich, I'd love to live in NYC, but am not, so I've chosen to "settle" for my beloved Chongqing.
  
 Wish I could come back to the Marriott Marquis for CanJam, but am excited to be attending the *New York spring meetup in June 2017.*
  
 Here's a couple of pics from my stay at the Marriott Marquis in 2013. My room was on the 41st floor with a north view, looking up Broadway and 7th Avenue.


----------



## third_eye

Woo Audio and Lotoo added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

Ethan, is my free t-shirt in the mail yet?


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> Ethan, is my free t-shirt in the mail yet?


 
  
 I think I might have an extra XXL SoCal shirt!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> I think I might have an extra XXL SoCal shirt!


 
  
 I have that one.


----------



## doggiemom

I am a n00b and the list of exhibitors is overwhelming........... there are vendors that I have bought from and their products have opened up new worlds for me (Chord, Focal......) and others that I have read about here but I haven't bought from yet because I am worried my husband will divorce me......  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Would those of you who have attended these events in the past answer a couple naive questions for me please?
  
 1)  I read that attendees are encouraged to bring their own music.  Does this mean that we should bring DAPs, laptops, phones, etc, and/or DACs, AMPs, cans, etc?  If "and," is it okay to bring a Mary Poppins bag?
 2)  Can you buy stuff, meaning can you buy stuff and bring it home with you?  Or do you place an order and provide credit card info for things you want to buy and the vendors send it to you later?
  
 Thanks for any advice, and I am looking forward to meeting you in February!


----------



## Watagump

doggiemom said:


> I am a n00b and the list of exhibitors is overwhelming........... there are vendors that I have bought from and their products have opened up new worlds for me (Chord, Focal......) and others that I have read about here but I haven't bought from yet because I am worried my husband will divorce me......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Most people selling stuff have music players etc, but bringing your music with your own source is a good way to judge how a possible new set of cans etc will sound every day for you. Buying and taking stuff home ,yup, but some you buy and they ship, so you get both. Bring anything you want to make your trip the best possible.


----------



## doctorjazz

I haven't been to a CanJam, only meets, but it has been OK to bring your music to these, generally in any form (you won't necessarily find someone set up to play those LP's, though, at some meets, there has been a turntable set up as a source). Of course, people demonstrating stuff will have music available as well. 
As far as buying; at meets, there has been stuff you take home, AND there has been stuff that you order and get later. No hard and fast rule.
And, if my wife has gotten through my shenanigans, hopefully your husband will do the same...


----------



## doggiemom

watagump said:


> Most people selling stuff have music players etc, but bringing your music with your own source is a good way to judge how a possible new set of cans etc will sound every day for you. Buying and taking stuff home ,yup, but some you buy and they ship, so you get both. Bring anything you want to make your trip the best possible.


 

 Well shoot, I didn't want anyone to know that I bought the 24 bit Taylor Swift......


----------



## doggiemom

doctorjazz said:


> uying; at meets, there has been stuff you take home, AND there has been stuff that you order and get later. No hard and fast rule.
> And, if my wife has gotten through my shenanigans, hopefully your husband will do the same...


 
 It's all good.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Today there was some confusion, as we received a parcel from China......... Husband thought it was a cheap IEM order for me, so he left it for me to open when I got home, but it turned out to be a gyroscope he had ordered...... geeks in love.


----------



## Ngoliath

You guys seem like the perfect couple. Nice! My wife has been supportive, but more tolerates it than anything else, that's why I have closed backs.


----------



## MajorStewie

If I like my HE400i and Dragonfly Black combo. I may just go.


----------



## third_eye

SpinFit added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

doggiemom said:


> Looking forward to my first CamJam!  Note:  This is the first time I've been motivated to leave the 3 dogs overnight to go somewhere.


 
  
 You are going to have a blast! 
  


doggiemom said:


> 1)  I read that attendees are encouraged to bring their own music.  Does this mean that we should bring DAPs, laptops, phones, etc, and/or DACs, AMPs, cans, etc?  If "and," is it okay to bring a Mary Poppins bag?
> 2)  Can you buy stuff, meaning can you buy stuff and bring it home with you?  Or do you place an order and provide credit card info for things you want to buy and the vendors send it to you later?
> 
> Thanks for any advice, and I am looking forward to meeting you in February!


 
  
 Some of the exhibitors will be selling at the show but the main purpose is to give CanJam attendees the chance to demo/audition their products in order to help make informed purchase decisions. CanJam is really the living embodiment of the Head-Fi community, the place where it all comes together. It's totally fine to bring your own bag, music, etc. but also bear in mind that most of the exhibitors will have a plethora of available music and many will have streaming Tidal available as well. 
  
 Look forward to seeing you in February!


----------



## Watagump

Ethan, whats the scoop on NY and SoCal, tents or ballroom?


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> Ethan, whats the scoop on NY and SoCal, tents or ballroom?


 
  
 LOL. Yeah, barring extremely unforeseen circumstances that may be out of our control, I can safely say that tents are a thing of the past. 
  
 CanJam NYC will be held in the Broadway Ballroom at the New York Marriott Marquis in Times Square. This will be the highest profile CanJam event we have ever done in terms of space and scope. And I guess we're in pretty good company, the annual WhiskyFest is held in the same venue/ballroom space.....I just missed it last week when I visited the hotel.


----------



## doctorjazz

third_eye said:


> watagump said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan, whats the scoop on NY and SoCal, tents or ballroom?
> ...




Now, if you could combine the whiskey fest and CamJam...


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> LOL. Yeah, barring extremely unforeseen circumstances that may be out of our control, I can safely say that tents are a thing of the past.
> 
> CanJam NYC will be held in the Broadway Ballroom at the New York Marriott Marquis in Times Square. This will be the highest profile CanJam event we have ever done in terms of space and scope. And I guess we're in pretty good company, the annual WhiskyFest is held in the same venue/ballroom space.....I just missed it last week when I visited the hotel.


 
  
  
 I can already see it, Brannan will want the Noble booth up in that area with the stairs.


----------



## DancingBlue

doctorjazz said:


> Now, if you could combine the whiskey fest and CamJam...


 
 Welcome to every night at my place


----------



## doggiemom

doctorjazz said:


> Now, if you could combine the whiskey fest and CamJam...


 

 Ha, I was thinking the same thing....... I really need to get out more. 
  
 Thank you, third_eye, for the info.  I am very much looking forward to the event!  I am new to the audiophile world, and so far I have been making purchases based off of what I've read here and on Massdrop.  It will be great to have an opportunity to hear some gear, and plan some purchases.


----------



## DiscoProJoe

Quick question about CanJams:  Is there an area with member's tables -- for members to set up their own DIY'd stuff to show off? Or is that just at meetups?


----------



## third_eye

discoprojoe said:


> Quick question about CanJams:  Is there an area with member's tables -- for members to set up their own DIY'd stuff to show off? Or is that just at meetups?


 
  
CanJam Global is a full-fledged expo/trade show for the headphone and personal audio world and as such, will not feature member tables. Head-Fi meets that happen all the time, all around the world will continue to be the venue for community members to share their gear.


----------



## doctorjazz

http://www.head-fi.org/t/817744/philadelphia-area-meet-january-29-2017-no-football-that-weekend

The weekend before CanJam, this meet will take place, Philadelphia area, lots of folks bring their gear for others to check out. I hope to make both.


----------



## third_eye

Uvero added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

MrSpeakers added to exhibitor list!


----------



## miceblue

Yay, I'll be attending this event!


----------



## moedawg140

miceblue said:


> Yay, I'll be attending this event!




Awesome! Wouldn't that be crazy if we were booked on the same flight again? :bigsmile_face:


----------



## third_eye

Just a reminder for those traveling in for CanJam NYC. We have secured a limited number of discounted rooms for $199/night at the Marriott Marquis valid from February 2-6, 2017. 
  
https://aws.passkey.com/event/15956543/owner/1322/landing


----------



## miceblue

moedawg140 said:


> Awesome! Wouldn't that be crazy if we were booked on the same flight again? :bigsmile_face:



That would be pretty funny if we did!

The last time I was in New York, it was for the 8th grade field trip and we flew with JetBlue. I'll be doing the same nearly 12 years later. : )


----------



## Watagump

I wonder if they have good pizza in NY.


----------



## DancingBlue

watagump said:


> I wonder if they have good pizza in NY.


 
  
 Nope. Nothing to see here. Our pizza is horrible


----------



## third_eye

dancingblue said:


> Nope. Nothing to see here. Our pizza is horrible


 
  
 I tried these 2 places last week during my visit to NYC, both were excellent!
  
*Don Antonio *(walking distance from CanJam NYC)
 https://www.yelp.com/biz/don-antonio-by-starita-new-york-2
  
*Keste*
 https://www.yelp.com/biz/kest%C3%A9-new-york-2
  
  
 Also, had an amazing meal with @Frank I at *Monte's Trattoria* in the Village.....highly recommended! We can't get Italian food like that here in Cali.
 https://www.yelp.com/biz/montes-trattoria-new-york-2


----------



## DancingBlue

third_eye said:


> I tried these 2 places last week during my visit to NYC, both were excellent!
> 
> *Don Antonio *(walking distance from CanJam NYC)
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/don-antonio-by-starita-new-york-2
> ...


 
 I should probably have added /s to my tongue emoji -- I was kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 New York pizza best pizza.
  
 I've probably been to Kesté as I'm in that area a lot.


----------



## third_eye

dancingblue said:


> I should probably have added /s to my tongue emoji -- I was kidding
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Lol, I know! NYC is foodie heaven.


----------



## Watagump

I want to thank Ethan for booking and paying for the Penthouse suite for me to stay in. Waiting for Maurice to hook me up with his private jet to get there. I will take care of my food costs.


----------



## moedawg140

miceblue said:


> That would be pretty funny if we did!
> 
> The last time I was in New York, it was for the 8th grade field trip and we flew with JetBlue. I'll be doing the same nearly 12 years later. : )


 
  
 I'll have to check if I'll fly with JetBlue - if so, it may very well be the same flight, especially if you have to go back for school/etc. on Monday!


----------



## moedawg140

third_eye said:


> I tried these 2 places last week during my visit to NYC, both were excellent!
> 
> *Don Antonio *(walking distance from CanJam NYC)
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/don-antonio-by-starita-new-york-2
> ...


 
  
 Ooh, sounds amazing - I'll definitely try out at least one of those eateries whilst in NYC, thanks for the recommendations!
  
 If you want some _AMAZING_ Italian food around our neck of the woods, please check out *C&O Trattoria* in Marina Del Rey (near Venice) - the food is ridiculously yummy and their garlic knots are amazeballs! https://www.yelp.com/biz/c-and-o-trattoria-marina-del-rey


----------



## moedawg140

watagump said:


> I want to thank Ethan for booking and paying for the Penthouse suite for me to stay in. Waiting for Maurice to hook me up with his private jet to get there. I will take care of my food costs.


 
  

  


Spoiler: Let's go in style






  


Spoiler: This is more like it...


----------



## miceblue

moedawg140 said:


> I'll have to check if I'll fly with JetBlue - if so, it may very well be the same flight, especially if you have to go back for school/etc. on Monday!



Actually I have Mondays off next semester, so I'll be taking the flight back on Monday night.


----------



## moedawg140

miceblue said:


> Actually I have Mondays off next semester, so I'll be taking the flight back on Monday night.




That's great! Gives you another day to at least help getting caught up on studies/research/etc. 

Good luck with regards to your scholastic endeavors!


----------



## third_eye

JH Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Ngoliath

I'm not the pizza expert,, but I do love ramen, and the place to be is Ippudo. Definitely worth a stop in


----------



## moedawg140

ngoliath said:


> I'm not the pizza expert,, but I do love ramen, and the place to be is Ippudo. Definitely worth a stop in




I love ramen as well! Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## jp11801

third_eye said:


> I tried these 2 places last week during my visit to NYC, both were excellent!
> 
> *Don Antonio *(walking distance from CanJam NYC)
> https://www.yelp.com/biz/don-antonio-by-starita-new-york-2
> ...


 
  
  
 The 2 best slices I ever had in my growing up were 
  
 1) New Park Pizza - arguably the best round style pizza in New York (located a good drive or A train ride from Times Square) - located in Howard Beach Queens
 2) Spumoni Gardens - best square slice - closer but still somewhat a pita to get to in Brooklyn - you can get there via subway - a half sheet of this pie fresh out of the oven is absolutely amazing  
  
 plenty of great pizza now and the brick oven foodie style pie is all over the place I stand by these two as the best of the classic styles


----------



## moedawg140

To those that live in or around NYC, would it be best to take off work on the Friday before CanJam or the Monday after CanJam to see some sights/eat some scrumptious food? I only want to take off one day in NYC especially if I'm able to go to Singapore next year, which I would definitely have to take a few days off for that trip. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## doggiemom

moedawg140 said:


> To those that live in or around NYC, would it be best to take off work on the Friday before CanJam or the Monday after CanJam to see some sights/eat some scrumptious food? I only want to take off one day in NYC especially if I'm able to go to Singapore next year, which I would definitely have to take a few days off for that trip.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 

 Yes!!!!!  I <3 NY.


----------



## moedawg140

doggiemom said:


> Yes!!!!!  I <3 NY.




Do you live in or around NYC, and if so, which day would you choose?


----------



## doggiemom

moedawg140 said:


> Do you live in or around NYC, and if so, which day would you choose?


 

 I live in NJ, but my work territory includes the metro NY area.  I frequently have the joy of driving in and out of the city during peak commute times.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Restaurants, clubs, etc. will be busier on Friday, so if there are particular places you want to go that require reservations or may involve a wait, Monday might be better. If you are a football fan, the Superbowl may factor into your decision too.


----------



## moedawg140

doggiemom said:


> I live in NJ, but my work territory includes the metro NY area.  I frequently have the joy of driving in and out of the city during peak commute times.  :confused_face:
> 
> Restaurants, clubs, etc. will be busier on Friday, so if there are particular places you want to go that require reservations or may involve a wait, Monday might be better. If you are a football fan, the Superbowl may factor into your decision too.




Awesome, thank you for your input!


----------



## Watagump

doggiemom said:


> I live in NJ, but my work territory includes the metro NY area.  I frequently have the joy of driving in and out of the city during peak commute times.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 There was already a Superbowl watch party mentioned, not sure where it stands though.


----------



## doggiemom

watagump said:


> There was already a Superbowl watch party mentioned, not sure where it stands though.


 

 Do you think they will have pizza?


----------



## Watagump

doggiemom said:


> Do you think they will have pizza?


 
  
 Well, since I don't care about football under the current state of it, Pizza will be all that matters. We sure cant count on the commercials being good.


----------



## kendavis

Alas (from Wikipedia)..." Famous Ray's Pizza on 6th Ave. and 11th Street (pictured above), which had served pizza since the 1970s, closed down in 2011"--You tried the rest, now try the best. Sigh.


----------



## kendavis

kendavis said:


> Alas (from Wikipedia)..." Famous Ray's Pizza on 6th Ave. and 11th Street (pictured above), which had served pizza since the 1970s, closed down in 2011"--You tried the rest, now try the best. Sigh.


 
 I forgot this...


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> There was already a Superbowl watch party mentioned, not sure where it stands though.


 
  
 Yes, there will be a Superbowl watch party. One option that is being explored is Bowlmor in Times Square (literally across the street from the CanJam hotel) https://www.bowlmor.com/location/bowlmor-times-square, they have some very cool private spaces with bowling lanes, bars, etc. Another option is doing it in a dedicated bar space but the bowling could be really fun.


----------



## miceblue

moedawg140 said:


> To those that live in or around NYC, would it be best to take off work on the Friday before CanJam or the Monday after CanJam to see some sights/eat some scrumptious food? I only want to take off one day in NYC especially if I'm able to go to Singapore next year, which I would definitely have to take a few days off for that trip.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I would venture to say Monday after CanJam since your mind wouldn't be so focused on audio stuff, as opposed to the day right before it (Friday). Just unwind and enjoy the sights of NYC. : p


----------



## moedawg140

miceblue said:


> I would venture to say Monday after CanJam since your mind wouldn't be so focused on audio stuff, as opposed to the day right before it (Friday). Just unwind and enjoy the sights of NYC. : p


 
  
 Right?  My mind is fortunately or unfortunately made up already, but wanted to find out from those that live in or around NYC what they thought, then I could possibly change plans if responses swayed a certain way.


----------



## doctorjazz

I never put the words "fun" and "bowling" together, but pizza, beer, and Super Bowl sound like a fine combo. Though Saturday night just work better, not sure at this point. An old Brooklyn boy, now in Central Jersey, looking forward to this!


----------



## Watagump

doctorjazz said:


> I never put the words "fun" and "bowling" together, but pizza, beer, and Super Bowl sound like a fine combo. Though Saturday night just work better, not sure at this point. An old Brooklyn boy, now in Central Jersey, looking forward to this!


 
  
 Bowling is AWESOME, ban him Ethan.


----------



## doctorjazz

Different strokes...


----------



## third_eye

doctorjazz said:


> I never put the words "fun" and "bowling" together, but pizza, beer, and Super Bowl sound like a fine combo. Though Saturday night just work better, not sure at this point. An old Brooklyn boy, now in Central Jersey, looking forward to this!


 
  


watagump said:


> Bowling is AWESOME, ban him Ethan.


 
  
 Yeah, the advantage to a place like Bowlmor is that we can have those interested in bowling do that, while there is still plenty of open bar spaces, screens, etc. for those who want to focus more on the game itself, so sort of the best of both worlds. Of course, for those that would be bowling all of the screens in the venue both small and large (at the end of the lanes) will be showing the Superbowl.


----------



## doggiemom

watagump said:


> Bowling is AWESOME, ban him Ethan.


 

 Only if you have your own shoes........ I don't like those rental shoes that someone half-heartedly sprays down between customers.


----------



## Watagump

doggiemom said:


> Only if you have your own shoes........ I don't like those rental shoes that someone half-heartedly sprays down between customers.


 
  
  
 I have my own shoes and ball, but I haven't bowled in a really long time.


----------



## doctorjazz

If I go, I'll watch...


----------



## third_eye

Heads up, please pm if interested.
  
*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam NYC 2017 T-Shirt.


----------



## third_eye

Acoustic Research added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Ray3rd

third_eye said:


> Acoustic Research added to exhibitor list!


 
 Outstanding !


----------



## Frank I

I will be there for the weekend with my wife covering the event for Headphone.Guru


----------



## Watagump

frank i said:


> I will be there for the weekend with my wife covering the event for Headphone.Guru


 
  
 Someone call ahead and warn NY.


----------



## third_eye

Unique Melody added to exhibitor list!


----------



## thatguyuphigh

Hmm I would really love to go as I had an amazing experience in California this summer at the head-fi meet but I don't think it's going to happen this time sadly


----------



## Ray3rd

Sweet list. It's almost sensory overload with all those exhibitors listed.I have a feeling I might go broke. I wonder if Vibro Labs and iFi will be there also.


----------



## third_eye

ray3rd said:


> Sweet list. It's almost sensory overload with all those exhibitors listed.I have a feeling I might go broke. I wonder if Vibro Labs and iFi will be there also.


 
  
 Yeah, better hold on to your wallet! There are still many more exhibitors to be added to the list in the weeks to come and we expect this CanJam to be our biggest one yet!


----------



## Vansen

Just bought my tickets. Also had enough Marriott points laying around to stay at the hotel over the weekend for free... thank you work travels.


----------



## moedawg140

vansen said:


> Just bought my tickets. Also had enough Marriott points laying around to stay at the hotel over the weekend for free... thank you work travels.




That's a win-win! Very nice!


----------



## third_eye

Mytek Digital added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

STAX Japan added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> STAX Japan added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 Never heard of them, they must be new.


----------



## Dynasty62

This looks like an awesome lineup! Count me in!


----------



## third_eye

Happy Monday fellas! As a reminder for those traveling in for CanJam NYC 2017, here is the link to our discounted hotel rooms at the New York Marriott Marquis where we have a $199/night rate valid from February 2-6, 2017.
  
https://aws.passkey.com/event/15956543/owner/1322/landing


----------



## third_eye

Meze Headphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

1More added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

We're pleased to announce Audeze as a Show Sponsor of CanJam NYC 2017!


----------



## third_eye

Linear Tube Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Ray3rd

Holy crap. I only got a one day pass for CanJam NYC. I think I'm gonna have to go for both days !


----------



## m8o

Third_eye, Is there any chance of this selling out? I dont know this far out if I'll have other plans and won't be able to be in NYC. I'd prefer to buy at the door, if there is -no- chance of a sellout.


----------



## third_eye

ray3rd said:


> Holy crap. I only got a one day pass for CanJam NYC. I think I'm gonna have to go for both days !


 
  
 Yeah, that would probably be a good idea if you want to hear a lot of stuff....we're estimating between 150-175 individual listening stations!
  


m8o said:


> Third_eye, Is there any chance of this selling out? I dont know this far out if I'll have other plans and won't be able to be in NYC. I'd prefer to buy at the door, if there is -no- chance of a sellout.


 
  
 You should be fine buying tickets at the door. In any case, if we're close to capacity via online ticket sales we would update the thread to let everyone know.


----------



## fuhransahis

Blocks from where I work...count me in! This'll be my first CanJam - do exhibitors usually have sales at the show? Maybe, say, a Campfire sale?


----------



## Watagump

fuhransahis said:


> Blocks from where I work...count me in! This'll be my first CanJam - do exhibitors usually have sales at the show? Maybe, say, a Campfire sale?


 
  
 Noble usually does no sales tax at the shows, others vary of course.


----------



## pbui44

ray3rd said:


> Holy crap. I only got a one day pass for CanJam NYC. I think I'm gonna have to go for both days !




Find the most popular items and plan accordingly to where you are in line, as well as how long you listen, and what is on your/display source's playlist. One popular item will be the Chord Dave, which is $12k MSRP.


----------



## third_eye

fuhransahis said:


> Blocks from where I work...count me in! This'll be my first CanJam - do exhibitors usually have sales at the show? Maybe, say, a Campfire sale?


 
  
 Yes, many/most exhibitors will do Show Specials; we'll be updating this thread as we get the info.....usually a few weeks prior to the show.


----------



## fuhransahis

watagump said:


> Noble usually does no sales tax at the shows, others vary of course.







third_eye said:


> Yes, many/most exhibitors will Show Specials; we'll be updating this thread as we get the info.....usually a few weeks prior to the show.




Great, thank you both!


----------



## cvbcbcmv

I'd absolutely love to make it, but it doesn't look like any flights work particularly well at the moment. I could probably only come for one day; I'll keep an eye on it!


----------



## Hansotek

This just became a possibility. Sub!


----------



## amerikajinda

I'm gonna go! Are some of the vendors flying in internationally? Are the Stax people coming in from Japan?


----------



## mimart7

I'll probably be attending.  Time to start setting aside even more money, lol.


----------



## nydo

I haven't attended a Canjam before. How quiet will the ballroom be? Having a high noise floor wouldn't allow for much chance to truly evaluate equipment.


----------



## Watagump

nydo said:


> I haven't attended a Canjam before. How quiet will the ballroom be? Having a high noise floor wouldn't allow for much chance to truly evaluate equipment.


 
  
 Its never ideal listening situations, but really open headphones have it the worse. The rest, you can do fine testing.


----------



## third_eye

Cardas Audio and MJK Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## sandab

Are the rooms sold out already?  Using the link in the original post I only see rooms for $299/night (Feb 2-6)...
 (I assume they are, just want to verify I'm not doing it wrong.)


----------



## AxelCloris

It looks like the $199 block still has rooms available.


----------



## sandab

I wonder if I get a $299 price because my wife is coming along, so there are two adults?
 Either way, I booked it and got the weekend ticket.  No biggie.  Looking forward to it, this is going to be fun!


----------



## Watagump

sandab said:


> I wonder if I get a $299 price because my wife is coming along, so there are two adults?
> Either way, I booked it and got the weekend ticket.  No biggie.  Looking forward to it, this is going to be fun!


 
  
 Call them say you are coming for CanJam and heard the price is $199.


----------



## Watagump

I tried the link, 2 guests shows at $199 for a Marquis room, Feb 3rd check in, checkout Feb 5th.


----------



## TateCooper

I feel for you guys that need a hotel. NYC is an overpriced nightmare sometimes. Conveniently, I'll just be taking the 2/3 right to Times Square. I'm totally looking forward to this.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

When is payment needed for the hotel room? Upon checking in?


----------



## AxelCloris

doctacosmos said:


> When is payment needed for the hotel room? Upon checking in?


 
  
 Typically when you book direct with a hotel you pay at check-in, yeah. That's one of the better reasons to book direct, but the main reason is the hotels tend to treat you better than when using a third party. Free upgrades, free wifi, member rewards etc...


----------



## Saraguie

There are a Hilton family hotel for starting under 199......di a search on Hilton.com


----------



## Overkill Red

Just got my ticket, see you all there!


----------



## DancingBlue

tatecooper said:


> I feel for you guys that need a hotel. NYC is an overpriced nightmare sometimes. Conveniently, I'll just be taking the 2/3 right to Times Square. I'm totally looking forward to this.


 
 Same, I take the 6 to 42nd and walk a few blocks (or take the shuttle/7 if it's super cold or I'm feeling super lazy). Very excited for this as well.


----------



## sandab

watagump said:


> I tried the link, 2 guests shows at $199 for a Marquis room, Feb 3rd check in, checkout Feb 5th.


 
 Hmm, I check in on the 2nd and out on the 6th.


----------



## AxelCloris

sandab said:


> Hmm, I check in on the 2nd and out on the 6th.


 

 You're most likely seeing a higher average nightly rate because of the extra day that falls outside the CanJam block. The block special is only available from the 2nd to the 5th.
  
 When in doubt call the hotel and ask for the sales team. They can straighten that kind of thing out very easily.


----------



## third_eye

axelcloris said:


> You're most likely seeing a higher average nightly rate because of the extra day that falls outside the CanJam block. The block special is only available from the 2nd to the 5th.
> 
> When in doubt call the hotel and ask for the sales team. They can straighten that kind of thing out very easily.


 
  
 I'm checking with the hotel now, the block should include Sunday, Feb 5 as well.


----------



## third_eye

Hotel link is now fixed, so the $199 rate for Sunday, Feb 5 is active again.....we had sold out of the initial rooms for that night and were able to add some more.


----------



## third_eye

Guys (and gals), we still have volunteer slots available! Pls send me PM for more details if interested.
  





  
*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam NYC 2017 T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

How much will parking be for the hotel?


----------



## doctorjazz

Too much...


----------



## doctorjazz

Be driving in from Jersey likely...


----------



## third_eye

doctacosmos said:


> How much will parking be for the hotel?


 
  
 The daily valet rate is $53 and the overnight rate (for those staying at the hotel) is $65. 
   
 Quote:


doctorjazz said:


> Too much...


 
  
 Yeah, public transportation is advised for this one where possible.


----------



## doctorjazz

I use the Best Parking App on my Android HTC10 (my wife uses one on her iPhone), often helps find a nearby lot with lower prices.


----------



## Eric510

NYC pro tip (from a native) - Park your car anywhere *but* midtown. Heck, if you're a little adventurous, beach your car in Long Island City for the weekend (free street parking on residential streets), then jump on the 7 train back to midtown. Shouldn't be more than a stop or two depending on where you find a spot. Save yourself the cRaZy parking prices. Put that money to use finding a nice place to have dinner and a drink.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm not that adventurous (or energetic)...come in from Joisey, if I can find a lot for $20 bucks less (which I usually can), I'd just as soon avoid driving THEN mass transit travel. But, I'm an old codger, ymmv...


----------



## Eric510

Park in Weehawken, take the express bus to grand central terminal maybe?  
 I hear ya, man - I live in the the north Bronx, am an old codger in spirt, and will totally be driving in using Best Parking app. My second most used app next to Uber.


----------



## m8o

third_eye said:


> The daily valet rate is $53 and the overnight rate (for those staying at the hotel) is $65.
> 
> Yeah, public transportation is advised for this one where possible.




For those coming from or thru NJ, may I suggest parking in the Port Authority bus station in NYC, or on the NJ side in one of the Park & Rides on 95 nearing (a few miles away from) the Rt 3 tunnel exit, or in Weehawken near the intersection of Rt. 3 & Rt. 1&9, and take the bus they provide into NYC from there.


----------



## Eric510

Also, for those beer snobs out there (I use that term affectionately, for I am definitely one), _Beer Advocate_ will be your friend in Manhattan. It can be a bit hit or miss for good beer pubs in the area. If you're up for a little bit of a walk (or one stop on a subway), I'd head south towards Rattle n' Hum and/or the Ginger Man.


----------



## icefalkon

I am definitely going this year! 
  
 Can't wait!


----------



## DancingBlue

eric510 said:


> Also, for those beer snobs out there (I use that term affectionately, for I am definitely one), _Beer Advocate_ will be your friend in Manhattan. It can be a bit hit or miss for good beer pubs in the area. If you're up for a little bit of a walk (or one stop on a subway), I'd head south towards Rattle n' Hum and/or the Ginger Man.


 
  
 There's also The Pony Bar at 10th and 45th:
  
 http://theponybar.com/


----------



## mark1993

hope to make it to this event. What is the expected attendance will be based on previous years data?


----------



## doggiemom

doctorjazz said:


> I'm not that adventurous (or energetic)...come in from Joisey, if I can find a lot for $20 bucks less (which I usually can), I'd just as soon avoid driving THEN mass transit travel. But, I'm an old codger, ymmv...


 

 I think we are going to take the train from Whitehouse Station or something.  I drive into the city for work so try to avoid it at all costs during non-work hours!


----------



## doggiemom

doctorjazz said:


> I'm not that adventurous (or energetic)...come in from Joisey, if I can find a lot for $20 bucks less (which I usually can), I'd just as soon avoid driving THEN mass transit travel. But, I'm an old codger, ymmv...


 

 I think we are going to take the train from Whitehouse Station or something.  I drive into the city for work so try to avoid it at all costs during non-work hours!


----------



## third_eye

Cleer added to exhibitor list!


----------



## ironpeg

Any good head-fi store in New York city area?


----------



## icefalkon

Yes,
  
 B&H Photo...420 9th Ave, New York, NY 10001 (that's 9th and 34th Street for the out of towners). 
  
 https://www.bhphotovideo.com/
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## RERO

icefalkon said:


> B&H Photo


 
  
 Eh... too loud.
  


ironpeg said:


> Any good head-fi store in New York city area?


 
  
 Try Audio46. It's on 46th St between 5th and 6th Ave.
  
 There's also ACGears on 8th St.


----------



## doctorjazz

If you're looking downtown, Stereo Exchange has stuff on display, listened to the HE-1000 through the MacIntosh amp/dac there a while ago.


----------



## icefalkon

You guys have to understand that anything you buy in Manhattan is at tourist prices. I don't know about the other two mentioned by Rero, but B&H will let you plug your own device in also. So if you have a top grade portable player, you can hear your tunes, on your device. I know that a lot of places will not allow that. Note that the prices are similar for all three stores. However, I would also call around if you find something you like. For example, something basic like the ATH-M50's...all three have them for $169..however a place like Guitar Center has them for $129. 
  
 Best of luck.
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## kendavis

icefalkon said:


> Yes,
> 
> B&H Photo...420 9th Ave, New York, NY 10001 (that's 9th and 34th Street for the out of towners).
> 
> ...


 
 But remember that B&H is closed on Saturday (but open on Sunday)


----------



## RERO

icefalkon said:


> You guys have to understand that anything you buy in Manhattan is at tourist prices.


 
  
 Hmmm... I don't know about this. Prices on Audio46 and ACGears are mostly in line with online street prices. They even price match. They're not like those generic touristy electronic stores that sell grey market stuff and/or are unauthorized dealers.
  
 And yes, they both let you use your own device.


----------



## Eric510

ironpeg said:


> Any good head-fi store in New York city area?



There's also Lyric on Lex and 83rd. Bought my first LCD from those guys. Actually bought the floor model on the cheap so, they're open to that sorta thing if you're looking for a deal.


----------



## m8o

doctorjazz said:


> If you're looking downtown, Stereo Exchange has stuff on display, listened to the HE-1000 through the MacIntosh amp/dac there a while ago.


 +1. Great array of sub thousand dollar hp along a wall with a nice music setup where you should be able to find the music you want. High-end room with the top tier hps (sells the lowet end focal stuff, but i was told not a focal dealer of the new top end stuff tho; that may have changed tho) and same music control.

I chased someone out of the hi-end room who was trying to audition something with the dB of music I was playing the day I purchased either my he1k or mha100 from there. Whoops. Lol.


----------



## icefalkon

rero said:


> Hmmm... I don't know about this. Prices on Audio46 and ACGears are mostly in line with online street prices. They even price match. They're not like those generic touristy electronic stores that sell grey market stuff and/or are unauthorized dealers.
> 
> And yes, they both let you use your own device.


 
  
 LOL you're kidding right? How long have you been in the city? Everything is more expensive in the city dude. Once you go to an outer Borough and search, you can find better prices. It's a major city, and they're the same all across the country. You're paying their rent, their overhead, and their insurance. If you think prices are the same in Manhattan as other places in the city you're respectfully mistaken. Hearing someone say that the prices in Manhattan are the same as other places in the 5 Borough's is funny, I grew up in Manhattan and lived in every one of the 5 Boroughs at one point or another in my 50 odd years.
  
 So yeah, you pay more for retail in Manhattan than you will in other places...that's basic economics. Now that might not matter to some people...for them...God Bless. 
  
 It doesn't matter. Those of you coming to town will have a great time enjoying our fine city! 
  
 If you don't use it already...get Yelp on your phones. It will definitely help you choose where to eat, visit, etc.
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## icefalkon

kendavis said:


> But remember that B&H is closed on Saturday (but open on Sunday)


 
  
  
 Yes, B&H are Hasidic Jews. They are closed at sundown on Friday and all day Saturday. 
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## m8o

rero said:


> Eh... too loud.
> 
> 
> Try Audio46. It's on 46th St between 5th and 6th Ave.
> ...



AC gears is a kewl place to visit. It should be on anyone's list. haven't been to Audio46. Will have to hit that one day. Thanx. Oh, btw, bought my focal spirit one hp from lyric. They probably are sellers of the hi-end focal stuff.


----------



## Eric510

icefalkon said:


> LOL you're kidding right? How long have you been in the city? Everything is more expensive in the city dude. Once you go to an outer Borough and search, you can find better prices. It's a major city, and they're the same all across the country. You're paying their rent, their overhead, and their insurance. If you think prices are the same in Manhattan as other places in the city you're respectfully mistaken. Hearing someone say that the prices in Manhattan are the same as other places in the 5 Borough's is funny, I grew up in Manhattan and lived in every one of the 5 Boroughs at one point or another in my 50 odd years.
> 
> So yeah, you pay more for retail in Manhattan than you will in other places...that's basic economics. Now that might not matter to some people...for them...God Bless.
> 
> ...


 

 I hear ya - I really do. But... come on man.  I too am born and raised in nyc. I'm not 50, but I'm 36 so I've been around at least a little bit. I've also lived in all the boroughs.
 If a store price matches, they price match... No amount of inflated manhattan rent will change that price-matched price. Trust me, I'm the most vocal anti-manhattan person you'll ever meet. I grew up in Staten Island of all places...  There are so many reason I could mention to not like the place, but I wouldn't say shopping is one of them.
 Deals can be found in manhattan. Heck, that "Best Parking" app some of us mentioned is a pretty good example of that. Don't expect to randomly find a brand new pair of Utopia's at B&H for $2500...  That ain't gonna happen. Also don't expect to eat a decent dinner for any less than $50-60 in midtown (unless your down with Papaya King which, I mean, is delicious). 
  
 Here's the deal with manhattan (specifically midtown). Services/entertainment/food/drink/lodging will cost you more than you've ever paid in your life. Consumer goods you want to purchase (pretty much anything) will be whatever the MSRP is for that thing. No price gouging here, UNLESS you're looking to purchase souvenirs or cellphone chargers, or silly airport level tchotchkes like that. Certain retail stores may even price match (the amazon app with it's barcode scanner is clutch for this). If you really want to try and find a deal, you could head into the seedy underbelly of nyc's grey market and check out china town. I remember back in the day rummaging those sketchy shops for MiniDisc paraphernalia back in the 90s... fun times.  
  
 Regarding Yelp - I never really trust yelp. Way too many people only leave negative reviews when they have an axe to grind. Also, yelp reviews for places in mid town will be littered with tourist reviews... tourists are fine, but their reviews I don't know about. When you see an Arby's with a 4 out of 5 rating, it makes you wonder...   I'd recommend something like Foursquare or Swarm.


----------



## icefalkon

eric510 said:


> I hear ya - I really do. But... come on man.  I too am born and raised in nyc. I'm not 50, but I'm 36 so I've been around at least a little bit. I've also lived in all the boroughs.
> If a store price matches, they price match... No amount of inflated manhattan rent will change that price-matched price. Trust me, I'm the most vocal anti-manhattan person you'll ever meet. I grew up in Staten Island of all places...  There are so many reason I could mention to not like the place, but I wouldn't say shopping is one of them.
> 
> *LOL great points all around! Yes you're right. My deal with shopping is this...if it's strictly Manhattan and you're doing it for the experience, then go for it. If it's something you want or need...shopping around can often get you better. I'm not just talking about HQ audio here, I mean in general. *
> ...


----------



## TateCooper

Look, I think the we New Yorkers can agree at least on the food front to avoid midtown altogether unless you know what you are doing. Lantern's Keep great place for cocktails, Aldo Sohm for wine. Look Le Bernadin is right there and that place is ridiculously good (and equally ridiculously expensive) but I won't tell anyone how to spend their money -- I mean have you seen some of the gear people on here have. Personally if you gots the dollas, I'd grab a jacket and do Le Bernadin, skip Per Se, maybe do Bar Masa, or go cheaper and go to Ippudo's midtown west location, hit Yaki Tori totto on 55th. Do Del Frisco's for the steak (and wine). But I digress...
  
 AVOID midtown and search for restaurants south of Union Square/14th in the West and East Village (aka Greenwich Village), go farther down to the Lower East Side (LES) for some cool stuff and maybe over to Alphabet City (Avenue A, Avenue B, Etc...). Don;t bother with the Upper West Side (UWS) or Upper East Side (UES) and just try stuff you may not at home put yourself out of your comfort zone and enjoy the city. It's freaking awesome here.
  
 Yelp (yes there are bad reviews but it gets you 80% there if you are searching the right areas), and Open Table are key to help you out. Read Chowhound, do some basic food researcha nd you should be good.


----------



## icefalkon

Agreed. There are tons of great places to eat, drink and be merry downtown that won't break the bank. I know a lot of us on here spend big "dolla's" on our gear and don't actually have tons of green laying around...lol. So when you guys come to the city, try to hook up with one of us natives for pointers etc over the weekend. 
  
 (or before you come)
  
 Le Bernadin is fantastic....and crazy expensive. But it's a 3 Michelin Star restaurant....that's what restaurants in that league cost. For Italian, try Tony's DiNapoli...the prices aren't horrible and the food is fantastic. There are other trendy restaurants...or off the beaten path ones that are more than accessible.
  
 As Tate said above...better to avoid midtown. Do some homework, see a show if you can while you're here, and mainly just enjoy the city.
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## doggiemom

Papaya King....... the great equalizer........


----------



## icefalkon

doggiemom said:


> Papaya King....... the great equalizer........


 
  
  
 Yummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....
  
 Ha! And I just ate dinner.
  
 Still fantastic after all these years! 
  
 Seriously guys...if you've never had it...definitely try it. Hey Katz's Delicatessen is great too!
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## doctorjazz

1+ for Katz's...but get clearance from your cardiologist...


----------



## m8o

doggiemom said:


> Papaya King....... the great equalizer........



... for anyone that needs but doesn't wanna go thru the effort of an enema and just wants his/her insides to do all the work ... stopped eating there about 30 years ago. Hope they fixed that little problem since then. HA! Lol


----------



## Ray3rd

I don't know about those who live in the city, but I've been there quite a few times and had some great meals at some hole in the wall restaurants. My advise is, if you don't see anyone in there, stay out.


----------



## icefalkon

m8o said:


> ... for anyone that needs but doesn't wanna go thru the effort of an enema and just wants his/her insides to do all the work ... stopped eating there about 30 years ago. Hope they fixed that little problem since then. HA! Lol


 
  
 LOL yeah...they fixed that long ago. 
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## doggiemom

m8o said:


> ... for anyone that needs but doesn't wanna go thru the effort of an enema and just wants his/her insides to do all the work ... stopped eating there about 30 years ago. Hope they fixed that little problem since then. HA! Lol


 

 I've never had an issue after eating there, but on the other hand, the older you get, the more you appreciate a good BM......


----------



## icefalkon

doggiemom said:


> I've never had an issue after eating there, but on the other hand, the older you get, the more you appreciate a good BM......


 
 Ha! Amen sister! LOL
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## icefalkon

m8o said:


> ... for anyone that needs but doesn't wanna go thru the effort of an enema and just wants his/her insides to do all the work ... stopped eating there about 30 years ago. Hope they fixed that little problem since then. HA! Lol


 
 White Castle however...is still like that...LOL
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## third_eye

Audio Precision added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Abyss Headphones added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Monsterzero

Hopefully my gastroenterologist can fix me in time so I can make the journey from Lawn Guy Land


----------



## danieldpagan

Looks like nothing will happen in florida for a while so looks I'm going to go up there. I'll take a mini weekend vacation with my sister and finally find out what I want since I keep returning headphones. Knock two birds with one stone. 

Looking for something around or less than 2k. Hopefully I don't like the utopia lol!


----------



## icefalkon

monsterzero said:


> Hopefully my gastroenterologist can fix me in time so I can make the journey from Lawn Guy Land


 
  
 LOL...aww c'mon...your colon isn't going anywhere! 
  
 j/kidding
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## third_eye

Astell&Kern added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Questyle added to exhibitor list


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Astell&Kern added to exhibitor list!


 
  
  


third_eye said:


> Questyle added to exhibitor list


 
  
 Never heard of either of them.


----------



## doggiemom

watagump said:


> Never heard of either of them.


 

 Still looking through the Google results for Stax Japan?


----------



## third_eye

Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> Sennheiser added to exhibitor list!


 
  
 I might have seen them around.


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> I might have seen them around.


 
  
 lol, I was wondering if you had heard of them!


----------



## Watagump

third_eye said:


> lol, I was wondering if you had heard of them!


 
  
 They were right in front of us at the Newport show, I did take the 800S for a quick spin. Did the rain stop for you yet?


----------



## third_eye

watagump said:


> They were right in front of us at the Newport show, I did take the 800S for a quick spin. Did the rain stop for you yet?


 
  
 The rain did but it's sure been cold the past few days......and I thought I was living in SoCal??


----------



## glc

I saw a couple of NJ folk who are curious about NYC parking. For those that don't want to drive all the way into Midtown Manhattan, you can take the ferry from Weehawkin and the Shuttle service from the ferry terminal.
  
 http://www.nywaterway.com/UserFiles/Files/nyw_buses_master-file_GREEN.pdf


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

glc said:


> I saw a couple of NJ folk who are curious about NYC parking. For those that don't want to drive all the way into Midtown Manhattan, you can take the ferry from Weehawkin and the Shuttle service from the ferry terminal.
> 
> http://www.nywaterway.com/UserFiles/Files/nyw_buses_master-file_GREEN.pdf


 
 Or you can just take the Nj transit. And get right into Manhattan. That's the way i'm going to go.


----------



## mscott58

Sounds like a party!


----------



## doctorjazz

Jersey UNITE!!!!!


----------



## doggiemom

illmatic9108 said:


> Or you can just take the Nj transit. And get right into Manhattan. That's the way i'm going to go.


 

 I plan to take the train.  Parking at a (relatively) local train station + train tickets for two is still less than parking in NYC.  (We are going for both days).
  
 So excited for CanJam!


----------



## Jkane101

I'll probably just Uber in. In the past I would've just driven in but I bought a new pick-up and with the size of it parking is going to be a pain in the behind.


----------



## third_eye

Audioquest added to exhibitor list!


----------



## lilbukka

I have never been to NYC It would be amazing to attend.


----------



## third_eye

lilbukka said:


> I have never been to NYC It would be amazing to attend.


 
 You should totally come! There are many people traveling in from all over for CanJam NYC.


----------



## danieldpagan

lilbukka said:


> I have never been to NYC It would be amazing to attend.


 
  
 Im coming in from Orlando. I already have rooms booked at the Marriot, I just have to get plane tickets (ive been lazy). You should really try to make an effort and go, you wont regret it. New York is always exciting to go to and there are an endless amount of activities to do.


----------



## third_eye

Can't believe we're less than 6 weeks away from CanJam NYC!! Couple of reminders:
  
*CanJam Volunteers*
 CanJam NYC 2017 is going to be a very busy event and we're looking for a few more volunteers. CanJam volunteers will help out at the Registration Desk with Exhibiter/Attendee check in. It's a lot of fun and a great way to meet people within the community. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam NYC 2017 T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.
  
*Hotel Discounts* (valid only until January 13)
We have a limited number of rooms available at a discounted rate of $199/night. Please use this link to reserve your rooms.* The room offer is valid until January 13 only.*
  
  
 Please stay tuned for more announcements over the next few weeks as we get close to the big event!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

third_eye said:


> Can't believe we're less than 6 weeks away from CanJam NYC!! Couple of reminders:
> 
> *CanJam Volunteers*
> CanJam NYC 2017 is going to be a very busy event and we're looking for a few more volunteers. CanJam volunteers will help out at the Registration Desk with Exhibiter/Attendee check in. It's a lot of fun and a great way to meet people within the community. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a CanJam NYC 2017 T-Shirt. If interested, please send me a PM.
> ...


 
 I will be there. My first can jam. It's going to be heaven for my audio addictions lol


----------



## Hisoundfi

Is there anyone from the Midwest that would be interested in carpooling?


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm in mid Jersey...


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doctorjazz said:


> I'm in mid Jersey...


 
 What is mid Jersey ? I'm in Ocean cnty.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'm Union, my boy!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I'm taking the transit. I wan't to walk around the city after Can jam and grab some deliciously expensive food while i'm out there. I work better alone lol.


----------



## Subhakar

Any chance of Empire Ears offering a great discount at CanJam?


----------



## third_eye

subhakar said:


> Any chance of Empire Ears offering a great discount at CanJam?


 
  
 It's possible. We'll be posting the full list of exhibitor show specials a couple weeks prior to CanJam NYC.


----------



## third_eye

Samson Technologies added to exhibitor list!


----------



## Saraguie

If there weather in Feb is the same as it is now.......you Southern CA  boys and girls better bring WARM clothes.
 Of course being from Hawaii..........


----------



## Watagump

saraguie said:


> If there weather in Feb is the same as it is now.......you Southern CA  boys and girls better bring WARM clothes.
> Of course being from Hawaii..........


 
  
 I have my warm weather clothing ready, even though I still don't know if Noble is taking me. Fingers crossed, NY NEEDS me.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doggiemom said:


> I plan to take the train.  Parking at a (relatively) local train station + train tickets for two is still less than parking in NYC.  (We are going for both days).
> 
> So excited for CanJam!


 
 I'm excited as all hell too. See all my fellow New Jerseyan's there.


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> I'm excited as all hell too. See all my fellow New Jerseyan's there.


 
 What....no love for us NY'ers...?? LOL
  




  
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## doggiemom

icefalkon said:


> What....no love for us NY'ers...?? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Sure, you can show us where all the good food and drink spots are!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doggiemom said:


> Sure, you can show us where all the good food and drink spots are!


 
 LMAO... We will be in you're house. So of course there is love for you guys. And i agree on the food and drinks part. I'm down man. Can you bring you're own headphones into the place ?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> What....no love for us NY'ers...?? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 This was about Nj lol. We are practically the same. Except the country sections.


----------



## doggiemom

illmatic9108 said:


> This was about Nj lol. We are practically the same. Except the country sections.


 

 I live in the country section.


----------



## icefalkon

lol I was kidding! 

Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> lol I was kidding!
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
 Me too brother. But i'm definitely down for some good food out there. I don't mind cost.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doggiemom said:


> I live in the country section.


 
 Lmao.


----------



## icefalkon

No worries! We'll have you covered for great places to eat & drink. Well I'm more about the food but I'm sure some of the other native NY'ers can point out the watering holes!

Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> No worries! We'll have you covered for great places to eat & drink. Well I'm more about the food but I'm sure some of the other native NY'ers can point out the watering holes!
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
 Sounds good man. Going to be a fun trip if it doesn't snow or anything that day.


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> Sounds good man. Going to be a fun trip if it doesn't snow or anything that day.


 
  
 Shhh Don't jinx it lol.
  
  
 I'm praying that it doesn't snow that weekend. 
  
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> Shhh Don't jinx it lol.
> 
> 
> I'm praying that it doesn't snow that weekend.
> ...


 
 My apologies brother.


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> My apologies brother.


 
  
 LOL no worries! It's going to be a blast. Is anyone else going to be helping out that weekend?
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## Overkill Red

icefalkon said:


> LOL no worries! It's going to be a blast. Is anyone else going to be helping out that weekend?
> 
> Steve from NYC




Considering helping out myself but am not sure if my college workload will be heavy that weekend or not..
For anyone who's free but on the fence, I highly recommend giving it a shot! I volunteered at a booth for Canjam Singapore and you really do meet a lot of people/have fun! The free pass and shirt only sweeten the deal.

P.s. Will Canjam shirts be sold at the event?
P.s.s. Someone asked about dessert awhile ago. I can recommend Big Gay Ice Cream. Great stuff over there.


----------



## icefalkon

overkill red said:


> Considering helping out myself but am not sure if my college workload will be heavy that weekend or not..
> For anyone who's free but on the fence, I highly recommend giving it a shot! I volunteered at a booth for Canjam Singapore and you really do meet a lot of people/have fun! The free pass and shirt only sweeten the deal.
> 
> P.s. Will Canjam shirts be sold at the event?
> P.s.s. Someone asked about dessert awhile ago. I can recommend Big Gay Ice Cream. Great stuff over there.





I second BGIC. No...you don't have to be gay to enjoy it lol! Fantastic ice cream. Another great place is Petees Pie Company on Delancey St. I'll have more when I get home. 

Steve from NYC


----------



## third_eye

overkill red said:


> Considering helping out myself but am not sure if my college workload will be heavy that weekend or not..
> For anyone who's free but on the fence, I highly recommend giving it a shot! I volunteered at a booth for Canjam Singapore and you really do meet a lot of people/have fun! The free pass and shirt only sweeten the deal.
> 
> P.s. Will Canjam shirts be sold at the event?
> P.s.s. Someone asked about dessert awhile ago. I can recommend Big Gay Ice Cream. Great stuff over there.


 
  
 Yes, CanJam volunteers sure do have a lot of fun! And yes, we will be selling T-Shirts at CanJam NYC. We'll also start taking pre-orders and will post details in the thread within the next week or so.


----------



## pmrcrazzy

Has the event list of company's grown since release?


----------



## icefalkon

pmrcrazzy said:


> Has the event list of company's grown since release?




Yes

Look at the first page. 

Steve from NYC


----------



## pmrcrazzy

beautiful can't wait hotel booked!


----------



## shiorisekine

I am hoping I can maybe go, but we will have to see.


----------



## hotdog108

Finally a New York CanJam! Count me in, I can't wait to be there!


----------



## Nrocket

Surprised Master and Dynamic isn't on the list yet.


----------



## third_eye

Hey everyone, it's T-SHIRT TIME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


  
 To reserve your shirt, please reply in the thread (do not PM) with your Head-Fi handle, the size you want, and how many of that size you want - all separated by pipes. If you need to order multiple sizes, please start a new line. For example, this is my "order":
  
*third_eye|L|3*
*third_eye|S|1*
  
 T-Shirts are $30 each, and will be both picked up and paid for at the show, although we must have your reservation now in order to guarantee your shirts. The deadline for T-Shirt orders is Friday, January 20. As a reminder, CanJam NYC volunteers do not have to separately order their T-shirts as we will be providing them.


----------



## Overkill Red

Overkill Red|L|1

Hype!


----------



## sheldaze

sheldaze|M|1


----------



## icefalkon

The shirts look GREAT!
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## third_eye

icefalkon said:


> The shirts look GREAT!
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
  
 Thanks!


----------



## doggiemom

*doggiemom|S|1*
  
 Thank you!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Question to the New Yorker's out there. Is Keens steakhouse a worthy place to go eat at ? That's what i want to do after Can jam.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

>


 
 ILLMATIC9108  / 3XL / 1


----------



## bozebuttons

Bozebuttons 3xl   (1)


----------



## cgiammona

cgiammona |L| 1


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> Question to the New Yorker's out there. Is Keens steakhouse a worthy place to go eat at ? That's what i want to do after Can jam.


 
 Hey brother, 
  
  
 YES absolutely! Keen's is a great place. We often eat there before going to Rangers games. They're playing Calgary on the 5th at the Garden so that night I'd expect the place packed. 
  
 So yes, it's definitely worth hitting Keens!
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> Hey brother,
> 
> 
> YES absolutely! Keen's is a great place. We often eat there before going to Rangers games. They're playing Calgary on the 5th at the Garden so that night I'd expect the place packed.
> ...


 
 Sounds good brother. I'm just slowly planning my day out. I'm all over steak... Can't wait !


----------



## Ray3rd

ray3rd  / 2xl  /1


----------



## m8o

*m8o|2XL|1*

Great look'n shirt!


----------



## eddiek997

eddiek997|XL|1


----------



## meringo

illmatic9108 said:


> Sounds good brother. I'm just slowly planning my day out. I'm all over steak... Can't wait !


 
  
 I'd put steak right up there with headphones, in terms of my interests.
  
  
 Keens is great! I also love Lincoln Square Steak, if you are into the pursuit of dry aged. They are probably the best in Manhattan.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

meringo said:


> I'd put steak right up there with headphones, in terms of my interests.
> 
> 
> Keens is great! I also love Lincoln Square Steak, if you are into the pursuit of dry aged. They are probably the best in Manhattan.


 
 Haha, Yes i have to update that myself lol. Mmmmhmmmm.


----------



## icefalkon

meringo said:


> I'd put steak right up there with headphones, in terms of my interests.
> 
> 
> Keens is great! I also love Lincoln Square Steak, if you are into the pursuit of dry aged. They are probably the best in Manhattan.


 
 Absolutely. We've had great times at Quality Meats, but Keens is the spot as far as I'm concerned for fantastic meat in Manhattan. 
  
 BTW...anyone looking for fantastic BBQ I recommend Dinosaur BBQ in Harlem...700 West 125th St. 
  
 Don't worry, it's a very safe area...lol
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

meringo said:


> I'd put steak right up there with headphones, in terms of my interests.
> 
> 
> Keens is great! I also love Lincoln Square Steak, if you are into the pursuit of dry aged. They are probably the best in Manhattan.


 
 Question. What is that Can jam logo in the signature about ? And how do i place the Ny one on mine ? Thanks.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> Absolutely. We've had great times at Quality Meats, but Keens is the spot as far as I'm concerned for fantastic meat in Manhattan.
> 
> BTW...anyone looking for fantastic BBQ I recommend Dinosaur BBQ in Harlem...700 West 125th St.
> 
> ...


 
 A friend of mines lives in Harlem. But i'm going to be on foot. So i'm pretty much stuck in the Manhattan area. It's easy to get lost in Subways and stuff. My experience is the roads of Ny, not the Subways and stuff. But thanks for the info about some good food locations. I'll keep it in mind for future reference.


----------



## doctorjazz

I find steaks make my ears sticky, much prefer headphones up there 

Haven't gone to Keens, when I want to venture out of Joisey for steak, Peter Lugers has been my destination (but, have to shlep to Brooklyn for that).


----------



## AxelCloris

illmatic9108 said:


> Question. What is that Can jam logo in the signature about ? And how do i place the Ny one on mine ? Thanks.


 

 They're badges that are given to members who attend specific events like CanJams. I've gone ahead and added the CanJam NYC badge to your account.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

axelcloris said:


> They're badges that are given to members who attend specific events like CanJams. I've gone ahead and added the CanJam NYC badge to your account.


 
 Sweet, Thank you. Finally starting to feel important around here lol. But on a serious note thanks. Can't wait to go. I will most likely spend an entire day there, Just like the Jacob javis center for the auto show. I can barely walk the next day from all the walking i do in there.


----------



## joe

*@ILLMATIC9108, *at least at CanJam NYC you can sit down and listen, allowing you to let your feet relax!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

joe said:


> *@ILLMATIC9108, *at least at CanJam NYC you can sit down and listen, allowing you to let your feet relax!


 
 Yes, indeed. Much needed.


----------



## icefalkon

doctorjazz said:


> I find steaks make my ears sticky, much prefer headphones up there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 Believe me, PL is NOT what it used to be. My old man had his shop down the block from PL when I was growing up. We practically ate there once/twice a month...over the years it's gotten worse. The best PL is the one out on Long Island nowadays...
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## doctorjazz

icefalkon said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > I find steaks make my ears sticky, much prefer headphones up there
> ...




Good to know, haven't gone in a while...when my 2 girls got old enough (and carnivorous enough) to have a full portion there, it became too expensive to go to PL with the whole crew. We also found a steak place in my town, Westfield NJ, Sweetwaters, that we like very much, and is 5 minutes from where we live, go there when we want to feast on dead animal flesh (and, we can ALWAYS feast on dead animal flesh)...:evil:


----------



## Pappas3278

I haven't been to a headphone fest in over ten years.  I'd love to go this one but I'm skeptical about the ability to really sit down and listen to gear without being distracted by all the noise.
  
 Can anyone weigh in on this?  Is this the environment to critically judge a piece of equipment that one is considering purchasing?
  
 -Mike


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> Believe me, PL is NOT what it used to be. My old man had his shop down the block from PL when I was growing up. We practically ate there once/twice a month...over the years it's gotten worse. The best PL is the one out on Long Island nowadays...
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
 Good to know, i really wanted to try that place one of these days. The last place i ate at that was not bad was Ruth's Chris in Atlantic City.


----------



## luckyshot

Hi all, I'm going to canjam.just got my tickets! I need two T-shirts.
Luckyshot l L l 2 l. Thanks


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> Good to know, i really wanted to try that place one of these days. The last place i ate at that was not bad was Ruth's Chris in Atlantic City.


 
  
 Yeah, and don't bother with the Old Homestead downtown on 9th Ave and 14th St folks...in two words...
  
 It Sucks. 
  
 Another place that's gone the way of the Dodo...the quantity, service, and succulence are gone from that establishment too. I don't work for Keens...but all in all, I'd recommend them in a heartbeat. 
  
 Add to that there are some fun bars in the neighborhood if you're inclined to toss a few back...
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> Yeah, and don't bother with the Old Homestead downtown on 9th Ave and 14th St folks...in two words...
> 
> It Sucks.
> 
> ...


 
 I did a bunch of reading up on them. They are in fact highly recommended.


----------



## doctorjazz

pappas3278 said:


> I haven't been to a headphone fest in over ten years.  I'd love to go this one but I'm skeptical about the ability to really sit down and listen to gear without being distracted by all the noise.
> 
> Can anyone weigh in on this?  Is this the environment to critically judge a piece of equipment that one is considering purchasing?
> 
> -Mike




My take-it's fun to try out stuff, see all the stuff you've read about, but, at least at the meets I've been to (first CanJam in NY area in recent times), it's hard to do critical listening, noisy, lines to get to what you want to hear. Especially open cans are hard to evaluate. Having said that, you can get some ideas, know what you might like to hear if you have a dealer with some of these headphones you can go to (and, if you don't have any other way to audition, sure beats not listening at all).
Mostly it's just fun to see all this stuff you've read/heard about in 1 place. And you can get some info, but it's certainly a bit challenging.
I'll have fun anyway.


----------



## echineko

So I'm actually going, which wasn't expected 
  
 I'd like a shirt too
  
*echineko | XL | 1*


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

echineko said:


> So I'm actually going, which wasn't expected
> 
> I'd like a shirt too
> 
> *echineko | XL | 1*


 
 Damn, you're traveling all the way from that location you have on profile ? Sheesh.


----------



## doctorjazz

And I complain about the trip from Joisey...


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doctorjazz said:


> And I complain about the trip from Joisey...


 
 Lol, if his location is accurate... That is one dedicated Headphone maestro. Lol the Nj Transit is all the traveling i can handle myself.


----------



## VandyMan

VandyMan | XL | 1


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Hotel booked! Register Thursday


----------



## echineko

illmatic9108 said:


> Damn, you're traveling all the way from that location you have on profile ? Sheesh.



And you thought you'd be travelling far! As it happens, my vacation coincides with Canjam, so why not? And yes, that is indeed my location


----------



## Monsterzero

third_eye said:


> Hey everyone, it's T-SHIRT TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 please reserve one medium size adult for me...thanks


----------



## doggiemom

echineko said:


> And you thought you'd be travelling far! As it happens, my vacation coincides with Canjam, so why not? And yes, that is indeed my location


 

 Nice!  Hope you have some extra time to explore NYC.  I guess those of us from NJ don't have to worry about jet lag interfering with the fun.


----------



## mscott58

monsterzero said:


> please reserve one medium size adult for me...thanks


 
 In other words *monsterzero|M|1 *


----------



## icefalkon

doggiemom said:


> Nice!  Hope you have some extra time to explore NYC.  I guess those of us from NJ don't have to worry about jet lag interfering with the fun.


 
  
 Ha! Nope...you guys get to play all weekend!
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## Monsterzero

mscott58 said:


> In other words *monsterzero|M|1 *


 
 Yep,what he said...lol


----------



## Overkill Red

Could I up my shirt order to two instead of one? 
 So the final order would be...
  
*OverkillRed | L | 2*


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

How am i going to know who is who ? Wear some name tags or something dammit lol.


----------



## echineko

illmatic9108 said:


> How am i going to know who is who ? Wear some name tags or something dammit lol.


 
 With that profile pic, I think you at least should be quite recognizable


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

echineko said:


> And you thought you'd be travelling far! As it happens, my vacation coincides with Canjam, so why not? And yes, that is indeed my location


 
 Power to you my brotha ! I put Respekt on your name lol.


----------



## icefalkon

I would think that we'll have name tags with our screen name on here and our real name. 
  
 Steve from NYC
  
     ^
      |
      |
      |
  
 (real name) lol


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

echineko said:


> With that profile pic, I think you at least should be quite recognizable


 
 Yes, i'll be easy to spot. Pete from Nj


----------



## doggiemom

I may be the only female who looks interested in what is going on, so I should be easy to spot.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doggiemom said:


> I may be the only female who looks interested in what is going on, so I should be easy to spot.


 
 I will be around all the ( i can't afford ) section.


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> I will be around all the ( i can't afford ) section.


 
  
 LOL me too bro. Well, when I'm not helping out I mean!
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

So ladies/guys let's get hammered drunk !. And some steak. The after party ! lol.


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> So ladies/guys let's get hammered drunk !. And some steak. The after party ! lol.




LOL 

I think we should all have a few drinks to commemorate the 2017 NYC CanJam!

Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> LOL
> 
> I think we should all have a few drinks to commemorate the 2017 NYC CanJam!
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
 Don't forget the steak. Whats a drink with out a nice juicy cow to go along with it ? lol


----------



## icefalkon

LOL I agree!

Steve from NYC


----------



## doctorjazz

Sounds good!


----------



## Hansotek

Flight and hotel booked! Super stoked!


----------



## moedawg140

doggiemom said:


> I may be the only female who looks interested in what is going on, so I should be easy to spot.


 
  
 I can guarantee you won't be the only female there.


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

hansotek said:


> Flight and hotel booked! Super stoked!


 
 Hey me too! super stoked as well ha


----------



## Droppoint1110

Im still new here but can jam is practically in my backyard so I have to go! Looks like it'll be a great time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamigouki

this looks like so much fun, but driving in NYC is hell. anyone from the lehigh valley area wanna carpool?


----------



## echineko

kamigouki said:


> this looks like so much fun, but driving in NYC is hell. anyone from the lehigh valley area wanna carpool?



You haven't seen traffic in Mumbai, Bangkok or Jakarta, I gather 

And also. Just how cold is it expected to be during this anyway? I'm suddenly rethinking spending any considerable time outside.


----------



## kamigouki

echineko said:


> You haven't seen traffic in Mumbai, Bangkok or Jakarta, I gather
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I got to many different countries when I was in the navy. Dubai had some terrible traffic and the closest I got to Bangkok was Pattaya, which if that was any indication, Bangkok must be like crawling through broken glass.
  
 If my area in Pennsylvania is any indication, it will be around 25-40F for most of the day in late January.
  
 Where are you coming from?


----------



## echineko

kamigouki said:


> I got to many different countries when I was in the navy. Dubai had some terrible traffic and the closest I got to Bangkok was Pattaya, which if that was any indication, Bangkok must be like crawling through broken glass.
> 
> If my area in Pennsylvania is any indication, it will be around 25-40F for most of the day in late January.
> 
> Where are you coming from?


 
 Based out of Kuala Lumpur, but I travel the region regularly for work. And yes, rush hour can be something special, in all those places. And that's what, -4 to 4 Celcius? Yeah... fun


----------



## kamigouki

echineko said:


> Based out of Kuala Lumpur, but I travel the region regularly for work. And yes, rush hour can be something special, in all those places. And that's what, -4 to 4 Celcius? Yeah... fun


 
 That sounds about right for the temperature.
 Honestly, NYC is nothing special. I've been there several times, and every time, it was a disappointment.


----------



## Eric510

I missed the steak conversation! So I'll chime in now and get this conversation back on track - Smith and Wollensky is where you wanna go. 
In all seriousness, quick question - what (if anything) are you guys bringing with ya to the jam?? I went to the head-fi meet in Long Island a year or two ago and felt relatively ok bringing a pair of cans with me to try on different amps but, is that cool at a can jam? I'd love to bring my LCD-4 with me but... just seems kind of rediculous to lug that thing around at such a big show. :/


----------



## doggiemom

moedawg140 said:


> I can guarantee you won't be the only female there.


 

 I was just kiddin'.  Although I wouldn't mind no lines at the restroom.


----------



## icefalkon

eric510 said:


> I missed the steak conversation! So I'll chime in now and get this conversation back on track - Smith and Wollensky is where you wanna go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I went to S&W about four months ago...it was disappointing. 
  
 I'm not sure what I'm going to bring...if anything...maybe my 1Plus2's...that's prob it for me...
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## mscott58

eric510 said:


> I missed the steak conversation! So I'll chime in now and get this conversation back on track - Smith and Wollensky is where you wanna go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 For CanJams I traditionally bring my reference headphones and IEMs for listening to other amps, DACs, etc. and doing some comparisons to other HP's & IEM's on other peoples' sources. Also bring my portable stack to allow me to evaluate different IEMs (and sometimes HPs) with a source that I know. IMHO listening to new HP's on a source you don't know in a noisy show environment adds so many extraneous variables to almost make it useless. Finally, if you have reference music you use to evaluate equipment you can bring a thumb-drive with you with those music files on it, but be sure to ask the vendor if it's okay to plug in your music. Good thing is that most setups now link to Tidal or another streaming service so you have a wide range of music to pick from. Nothing worse than a setup that has only a few dozen songs on it and none of them are tunes that you know! 
  
 Regarding your LCD-4's, just be sure to bring your Audeze battle case with you. I used to lug my LCD-3's around and having the case kept them from getting banged up too much. I'd suggest putting your name on both the case and the cans as people have misplaced their stuff before (and vary rarely stuff gets lifted - hopefully not this time!). 
  
 Cheers


----------



## Eric510

That's the thing... Lugging that case and those cans around all day just seems like a bummer. I'll certainly bring my mojo stack and some CIEMs but... I don't know about my LCD-4s. :\ Maybe improvise some kind strap for it so I can sling it over my shoulder.


----------



## joe

If anything, a backpack could help, then pull out the LCD-4's when you need to. That way, you could keep it in the case with minimal issue, and have extra storage space.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

eric510 said:


> I missed the steak conversation! So I'll chime in now and get this conversation back on track - Smith and Wollensky is where you wanna go.
> In all seriousness, quick question - what (if anything) are you guys bringing with ya to the jam?? I went to the head-fi meet in Long Island a year or two ago and felt relatively ok bringing a pair of cans with me to try on different amps but, is that cool at a can jam? I'd love to bring my LCD-4 with me but... just seems kind of rediculous to lug that thing around at such a big show. :/


So let's all gather up and Feast!! Got my steak knife all shined up and stuff. Lol


----------



## mscott58

joe said:


> If anything, a backpack could help, then pull out the LCD-4's when you need to. That way, you could keep it in the case with minimal issue, and have extra storage space.


 
 Exactly Joe - that's what I do. Also makes it safer as if you're holding the case in your hands it's more likely to get set down and left somewhere than if it is in your backpack. Cheers


----------



## Skyyyeman

mscott58 said:


> For CanJams I traditionally bring my reference headphones and IEMs for listening to other amps, DACs, etc. and doing some comparisons to other HP's & IEM's on other peoples' sources. Also bring my portable stack to allow me to evaluate different IEMs (and sometimes HPs) with a source that I know. IMHO listening to new HP's on a source you don't know in a noisy show environment adds so many extraneous variables to almost make it useless. Finally, if you have reference music you use to evaluate equipment you can bring a thumb-drive with you with those music files on it, but be sure to ask the vendor if it's okay to plug in your music. Good thing is that most setups now link to Tidal or another streaming service so you have a wide range of music to pick from. Nothing worse than a setup that has only a few dozen songs on it and none of them are tunes that you know!
> 
> Regarding your LCD-4's, just be sure to bring your Audeze battle case with you. I used to lug my LCD-3's around and having the case kept them from getting banged up too much. I'd suggest putting your name on both the case and the cans as people have misplaced their stuff before (and vary rarely stuff gets lifted - hopefully not this time!).
> 
> Cheers


 

 ​Good advice. Also, it is very useful to bring along some connection adapters -- 1/8" to 1/4", and 1/4" to 1/8". I usually put a small label on them with my name, if possible..


----------



## moedawg140

doggiemom said:


> I was just kiddin'.  Although I wouldn't mind no lines at the restroom.




Yeah I know you were kidding. :normal_smile :

Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## mscott58

skyyyeman said:


> ​Good advice. Also, it is very useful to bring along some connection adapters -- 1/8" to 1/4", and 1/4" to 1/8". I usually put a small label on them with my name, if possible..


 
 Great point! And the labeling is smart as well. I've both lost and accidentally taken adapters at shows before, and not realized it until I got home. Cheers


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> So let's all gather up and Feast!! Got my steak knife all shined up and stuff. Lol


 
  
 I'm in!
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> I'm in!
> 
> Steve from NYC


Great!, because I am travelling alone to the show. I don't know anyone that is into headphones like we all are. Can't eat at a restaurant alone. People might look at you funny.


----------



## doctorjazz

We talking Saturday? NYC, probably need to reserve table(s).


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doctorjazz said:


> We talking Saturday? NYC, probably need to reserve table(s).


Yes, Saturday. I don't like being far from home on a work night.


----------



## doctorjazz

Not to mention the Super Bowl!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doctorjazz said:


> Not to mention the Super Bowl!


Oh yeah and that. So let's set something up. Choose a restaurant. Who will show up and let's reserve something. I'm 1000% down. After Canjam.


----------



## icefalkon

I'm in for steak at Keen's.
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> Great!, because I am travelling alone to the show. I don't know anyone that is into headphones like we all are. Can't eat at a restaurant alone. People might look at you funny.


 
  
 Yup me too. No one else I know will go with me...lol. If the show is over at 6pm on Saturday, that means we will probably get "out" at 7pm.  
  
 That being said...I would say make the reservations for 8pm. Anyone who wants to go PM me and I'll make the reservation for us. 
  
 Steve from NYC
  
 ps: please use your real name lol. We need to know who we are lol.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> Yup me too. No one else I know will go with me...lol. If the show is over at 6pm on Saturday, that means we will probably get "out" at 7pm.
> 
> That being said...I would say make the reservations for 8pm. Anyone who wants to go PM me and I'll make the reservation for us.
> 
> ...


What are average prices per human? So I'm covered.


----------



## doctorjazz

Not inexpensive, I'm sure (though, since I'm generally a party of 2 to 4 when I go out with my family, it won't seem so bad just for me).


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doctorjazz said:


> Not inexpensive, I'm sure (though, since I'm generally a party of 2 to 4 when I go out with my family, it won't seem so bad just for me).


Okay,i'm down.


----------



## icefalkon

I'd put aside $100 for dinner that night. That's a good piece of beef, an appetizer, and a drink. The rest of the drinking will of course happen elsewhere...lol
  
 Steve from NYC
  
  
 Edit: I'd make that $125 just to be safe. $100 will probably be fine though...


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Wife and I are only going to be able to stay away from the baby for one night and my selling pitch was best pizza in the world so looks like I'm having pizza. I might have to set back $125 for dinner too just to try all different kinds


----------



## echineko

doctacosmos said:


> Wife and I are only going to be able to stay away from the baby for one night and *my selling pitch was best pizza in the world* so looks like I'm having pizza. I might have to set back $125 for dinner too just to try all different kinds


 
 Also, yes, if anyone has any food recommendations in NYC, by all means share (or even PM me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

echineko said:


> Also, yes, if anyone has any food recommendations in NYC, by all means share (or even PM me  )


Some of us are going to eat at Keens steakhouse. For Saturday. We will reserve a table.


----------



## icefalkon

doctacosmos said:


> Wife and I are only going to be able to stay away from the baby for one night and my selling pitch was best pizza in the world so looks like I'm having pizza. I might have to set back $125 for dinner too just to try all different kinds


 
  
 You've got TONS to choose from in the city! Damn...I want pizza now. And it's snowing here...lol
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## icefalkon

echineko said:


> Also, yes, if anyone has any food recommendations in NYC, by all means share (or even PM me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What kind of food do you like?
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## Saraguie

icefalkon said:


> You've got TONS to choose from in the city! Damn...I want pizza now. And it's snowing here...lol
> 
> Steve from NYC




Get delivery!


----------



## echineko

icefalkon said:


> What kind of food do you like?
> 
> Steve from NYC



In general when I travel, I usually go for what's good locally, and what I can't get back home. Sometimes those are mutually exclusive, but even then it's worth the experience to try 

So yeah, whatever's worth having while in town, I certainly aren't looking to get Thai, Indian, Chinese etc while I'm there


----------



## icefalkon

echineko said:


> In general when I travel, I usually go for what's good locally, and what I can't get back home. Sometimes those are mutually exclusive, but even then it's worth the experience to try
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL well that leaves everything else...
  
 1. Pizza. You must have NYC pizza at least once in your life.
 2. Italian?
 3. Steak?
 4. Seafood?
 5. French?
 6. Greek?
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I ordered some Chinese for delivery during the snowfall lol


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

echineko said:


> In general when I travel, I usually go for what's good locally, and what I can't get back home. Sometimes those are mutually exclusive, but even then it's worth the experience to try
> 
> So yeah, whatever's worth having while in town, I certainly aren't looking to get Thai, Indian, Chinese etc while I'm there


1,Pizza 2,Pizza 3,Pizza 4,Steak 5,Pizza. Mmmhmm NY pizza.


----------



## mscott58

Anyone else feel like the NYC dinner team should take their planning to a PM versus clogging up this thread? Cheers


----------



## icefalkon

mscott58 said:


> Anyone else feel like the NYC dinner team should take their planning to a PM versus clogging up this thread? Cheers


 
  
 LOL agreed. Sorry guys. 
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

mscott58 said:


> Anyone else feel like the NYC dinner team should take their planning to a PM versus clogging up this thread? Cheers


lol yes you're right. Had to advertise somewhere.


----------



## mscott58

Great. Thanks team. And as someone who has both lived in NYC and also is up in "the City" all the time, I'll say that you have to do something much crazier than dining alone to stand out!!! Cheers


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

mscott58 said:


> Great. Thanks team. And as someone who has both lived in NYC and also is up in "the City" all the time, I'll say that you have to do something much crazier than dining along to stand out!!! Cheers


Canjam strip club? Eh? Some skinny chick with a thong and the utopia on her head lol


----------



## DoctaCosmos




----------



## icefalkon

LMAO...no...
  
 just no...
  
 Maybe those enormous Sony's...? LOL
  
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> LMAO...no...
> 
> just no...
> 
> ...


Atleast the cups can cover some nice boozoms lolhaha


----------



## DoctaCosmos

i vote z1r playing some James Blake; limit to your love


----------



## icefalkon

doctacosmos said:


> i vote z1r playing some James Blake; limit to your love


 
  
 LOL Doc that's hysterical
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## third_eye

64 Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## mscott58

Looks like I now will be able to attend! Looking forward to seeing everyone - old faces and new. Cheers


----------



## icefalkon

Excellent! It should be a great time!

Steve from NYC


----------



## third_eye

Well Pleased AV added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

*Announcing the CanJam NYC 2017 Super Bowl(ing) Watch Party!*
  
 What do you do when CanJam NYC 2017 comes to a close on February 5 at 5pm? Head across the street and join us for the ultimate after party - The CanJam NYC 2017 Super Bowl(ing) Party!
  
 We have reserved our own private room with 6 bowling lanes, lounge area, and multiple screens for the big game. All guests will receive unlimited bowling, shoe rentals, and (2) drink tickets with their admission ticket. Party appetizers will be provided courtesy of Echobox Audio. Full bar and restaurant menu is also available, so come join the fun at The CanJam NYC 2017 Super Bowl(ing) Party! 
  
 Where:
  
Bowlmor Times Square
 222 West 44th Street
 New York, NY 10036
  
 When:
  
 Sunday, February 5, 2017
 6pm-10pm
  
 
 Tickets are $50 and are available by clicking the link here. Space is limited so register now! (CanJam NYC volunteers do not need to separately register as they will receive a complimentary ticket).


----------



## Eric510

third_eye said:


> *Announcing the CanJam NYC 2017 Super Bowl(ing) Watch Party!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




my wife won't be coming to the jam - is it cool if she comes to this (I'll buy two tickets of course)? Or are we keeping this to just attendees?


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

3 members and I are off to the bowling event after canjam. Sounds like a fun time! Getting tickets was also an extremely easy process ha. I think it took about 20 seconds on PayPal


----------



## third_eye

eric510 said:


> my wife won't be coming to the jam - is it cool if she comes to this (I'll buy two tickets of course)? Or are we keeping this to just attendees?


 
  
 Of course! Totally fine to bring guests that are not attending CanJam itself.


----------



## eddiek997

This will be my first CanJam and I'm curious, do most attendees walk around sporting their best portable rigs ?
  
 Thanks very much to the organizers and the Sponsors.


----------



## moedawg140

eddiek997 said:


> This will be my first CanJam and I'm curious, do most attendees walk around sporting their best portable rigs ?
> 
> Thanks very much to the organizers and the Sponsors.




Most? In my experience, I would say no, but some carry around what they would want to compare or listen with. You can bring some headphones and/or IEMs to listen/compare, a DAP (or smartphone is fine to bring as well), but most importantly is to bring yourself, as most vendors will have a lot of gear for you to check out, even if you don't bring anything with you. For instance, If you'd like to listen to anything in my profile, let me know and I can bring it for you to listen. 

Cheers


----------



## eddiek997

moedawg140 said:


> Most? In my experience, I would say no, but some carry around what they would want to compare or listen with. You can bring some headphones and/or IEMs to listen/compare, a DAP (or smartphone is fine to bring as well), but most importantly is to bring yourself, as most vendors will have a lot of gear for you to check out, even if you don't bring anything with you. For instance, If you'd like to listen to anything in my profile, let me know and I can bring it for you to listen.
> 
> Cheers


 

 Thank you for taking the time to respond.
 I understand that it's hardly the ideal environment for really listening and comparing but that's where i was leaning with my original question.


----------



## mscott58

Great response Moe! Look forward to seeing you again in NYC. 
  
 The other advice I'd have is don't be afraid to ask people questions or to introduce yourself. There a number of us older-dogs who are more than happy to help and guide people who are newer to the hobby and/or show scene. And generally this is a very friendly and open crowd. It's easy to be intimidated at your first show by the sheer volume of gear and seeing all the people who you read about on Head-Fi (Jude, Tyll, Moe, etc.), but just have fun and don't be afraid to try stuff and talk to people! 
  
 Cheers and see you in NYC


----------



## Niyologist

I can keep an eye out for any changes in the weather. I did it for many years for various events. Even though I'm not a Meteorologist. I just like the weather as much as music.


----------



## gearofwar

Does anyone know if Onkyo would be there at the show? I mean they should coz they do have many good products.


----------



## rawrster

Is there a deadline to sign up online before it goes to paying at the door? I won't know if I am able to make it until a couple days before.
  
 Also do vendors typically have their products for sale there?


----------



## third_eye

rawrster said:


> Is there a deadline to sign up online before it goes to paying at the door? I won't know if I am able to make it until a couple days before.
> 
> Also do vendors typically have their products for sale there?


 
  
 There is no deadline and tickets can be purchased at the door either via cash or online via Eventbrite. Please note that tickets will increase by $5 at the door (and online on February 4). And yes, many exhibitors will be selling products at the show. We'll also be posting the full list of Show Specials and Promotions prior to CanJam NYC. 
  
 Hope to see you there!


----------



## third_eye

THX added to exhibitor list! They will be showing their new AAA headphone amplifier technology.


----------



## DoctaCosmos




----------



## Stereodude

Someone, or multiple someones attending please grill Sony on the US release date of the NW-A35 & NW-A37HN players please.


----------



## memebyull

Just purchased tickets. Have no idea what to expect really, but am super excited to demo everything as I'm still fairly new to this hobby.


----------



## GuyUnder

This will be my first CanJam. I have the TH900, HE-6 and Utopia. Will I need to bring these or can I expect exhibitors to have these or other high end headphones to listen to?
  
 Is there any 2-channel / non head-fi content at these?


----------



## moedawg140

guyunder said:


> This will be my first CanJam. I have the TH900, HE-6 and Utopia. Will I need to bring these or can I expect exhibitors to have these or other high end headphones to listen to?
> 
> Is there any 2-channel / non head-fi content at these?




Welcome to Head-Fi!

A few vendors will have the Utopia, and a couple/few event-goers will probably have the TH900 with them. As for the HE-6...a person at CanJam London had a modified version, but they are a rare species at recent CanJams. You can bring all of your headphones, but I would advise either keeping one of the three on you (for example your favorite pair), or if you want to bring all of them, I PMed you a solution. 

As for 2-channel content, usually at CanJams, no. However THX may have a pseudo/life-like awesome system to possibly marvel over. 

Cheers


----------



## third_eye

StereoPravda added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Smyth Research will be demoing their Realiser A16: real 3D headphone processor at CanJam NYC and have created a sign up form to register for a demo. This demo was one of the highlights at CanJam London 2016 and spaces are limited so register now: http://www.signupgenius.com/go/4090848a8af22a3f49-realiser
  
 Here is a clip of the demo:
  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdBh55nasxw


----------



## meringo

Well those Saturday slots went fast! A few left for Sunday, it looks like.


----------



## bozebuttons

third_eye said:


> Smyth Research will be demoing their Realiser A16: real 3D headphone processor at CanJam NYC and have created a sign up form to register for a demo. This demo was one of the highlights at CanJam London 2016 and spaces are limited so register now: http://www.signupgenius.com/go/4090848a8af22a3f49-realiser
> 
> Here is a clip of the demo:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdBh55nasxw


 

 I am booked for Sat at 2pm to get demo & kickstarter backer measurements


----------



## m8o

I'm in for Sunday @3pm. 2 more slots after me then that's it; just general demoing before noon and after 4pm.


----------



## doctorjazz

All full (someone signed in seconds before me for the last spots) :mad:


----------



## pkcpga

third_eye said:


> Smyth Research will be demoing their Realiser A16: real 3D headphone processor at CanJam NYC and have created a sign up form to register for a demo. This demo was one of the highlights at CanJam London 2016 and spaces are limited so register now: http://www.signupgenius.com/go/4090848a8af22a3f49-realiser
> 
> Here is a clip of the demo:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdBh55nasxw




Does the realiser 16 replace a DAC or amp or is it in addition to those? Also does it work well with any headphone or certain types?


----------



## echineko

The sign up started and got filled up before I even woke up  Oh well, guess I'm taking a shot at the general demo slots


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

memebyull said:


> Just purchased tickets. Have no idea what to expect really, but am super excited to demo everything as I'm still fairly new to this hobby.


You and me both. First for me. But since this quickly grew into something I really started to love, It sounds like the ultimate getaway to see and hear all the stuff I only read about. Psyched.


----------



## mscott58

illmatic9108 said:


> You and me both. First for me. But since this quickly grew into something I really started to love, It sounds like the ultimate getaway to see and hear all the stuff I only read about. Psyched.


 
 A few tricks for you that might help you take it all in for your first show. Start off by doing a walk around the whole floor, seeing what is there and thinking about what you really want to see and where you really want to spend some time. If you just jump right in and start demoing stuff at the first table you come to I've seen people not get to the stuff they really wanted to see. Also I'm not sure what the layout of the show is going to be since this is the first time at the Marriott Marquis so also make sure there are not separate rooms that you might risk not seeing. At one CanJam they had a room kind of off by itself and I didn't notice it until right when I had to leave. Also be ready to go back and listen to the stuff you like a few times. Once is often not enough. 
  
 Similarly if there are people you want to meet, keep an eye out and maybe even make a list. Sounds geeky (no geeks here!) but you can be standing right next to someone and not realize that they're the prolific HF member or professional reviewer (or both). Most people put their HF names on their badges, but they can be hard to see. You can always ask the people at the booths to help point some of us out, or you can always ask the HF crew - Jude/Joe/Amos/etc. Warren is now at Cavalli, but he also knows almost all (if not all) of the old-dogs. Same with key vendors such as Dan at Mr. Speakers, Ken at ALO, Jason at Schiit, Drew at Moon, Alex at Cavalli, etc. 
  
 And since we're on the subject of show best practices, here's a few other pointers:
 - If an IEM sounds like complete crap, check to see if you're getting a good seal, and try swapping tips. 
 - Ask before you unplug a pair of headphones and/or use your own - it's just good etiquette. Same for plugging/unplugging anything on a table. 95%+ of the time it won't be an issue, but be nice and ask permission. 
 - Always turn the volume down when you leave a station. Some jerks leave it way up and you risk blowing your ears out when you start the music. 
 - Per above, make sure you turn the volume down before you start a session just in case people do leave it high.
 - Be nice and don't blast the volume too loud when you're listening, especially with open-back HP's.
 - Don't hog a station when there are lots of people waiting. 
 - If you come to a table that has a lot of people around, check to see if there's a line, as you might cut in inadvertently. 
 - Don't place drinks or food on the display tables - one wrong spill could take out thousands of dollars of equipment. 
 - Watch where you place your bags - I've seen people put them on the ground and then get up and walk away without them. 
 - Don't be a policeman, but do keep an eye on the gear and people around you. Occasionally some idiot will steal something off a table when they think nobody's looking. This is a trusting community and let's keep it that way.
 - If there is a SHAG (scavenger hunt) then be nice and actually give a listen to the gear of the vendors whose stamp you are asking for.
 - Similarly, if you have time be sure to go and listen to the small name company you don't recognize. Many of these vendors travel from really far away from these shows, and there are often hidden gems to find. 
 - Don't forget to eat! It's tempting to put off food due to all the goodies you want to see, but that risks leading to lots of "hangry" people. 
  
 I'm sure I've missed a few things, but hopefully this is helpful. Cheers and see you in NYC!


----------



## mscott58

@joe 
@third_eye 
  
 Any SHaG at CanJam NYC? 
  
 Cheers


----------



## doctorjazz

mscott58 said:


> illmatic9108 said:
> 
> 
> > You and me both. First for me. But since this quickly grew into something I really started to love, It sounds like the ultimate getaway to see and hear all the stuff I only read about. Psyched.
> ...




Words to live by!
(Scavenger hunt?)
I've been to general audio shows and meets, but this is the first CanJam in the NY area since I've been a headphone fan. Looking forward to it!


----------



## memebyull

mscott58 said:


> A few tricks for you that might help you take it all in for your first show. Start off by doing a walk around the whole floor, seeing what is there and thinking about what you really want to see and where you really want to spend some time. If you just jump right in and start demoing stuff at the first table you come to I've seen people not get to the stuff they really wanted to see. Also I'm not sure what the layout of the show is going to be since this is the first time at the Marriott Marquis so also make sure there are not separate rooms that you might risk not seeing. At one CanJam they had a room kind of off by itself and I didn't notice it until right when I had to leave. Also be ready to go back and listen to the stuff you like a few times. Once is often not enough.
> 
> Similarly if there are people you want to meet, keep an eye out and maybe even make a list. Sounds geeky (no geeks here!) but you can be standing right next to someone and not realize that they're the prolific HF member or professional reviewer (or both). Most people put their HF names on their badges, but they can be hard to see. You can always ask the people at the booths to help point some of us out, or you can always ask the HF crew - Jude/Joe/Amos/etc. Warren is now at Cavalli, but he also knows almost all (if not all) of the old-dogs. Same with key vendors such as Dan at Mr. Speakers, Ken at ALO, Jason at Schiit, Drew at Moon, Alex at Cavalli, etc.
> 
> ...




This is great advice, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## third_eye

mscott58 said:


> @joe
> @third_eye
> 
> Any SHaG at CanJam NYC?
> ...


 
  
 We're not doing a SHaG at NYC; instead individual exhibitors will be doing their own Raffles, Promotions, and Show Specials. We'll be posting details on all of these prior to the event and will also be handing out a flyer at the Registration Desk with this info.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

mscott58 said:


> A few tricks for you that might help you take it all in for your first show. Start off by doing a walk around the whole floor, seeing what is there and thinking about what you really want to see and where you really want to spend some time. If you just jump right in and start demoing stuff at the first table you come to I've seen people not get to the stuff they really wanted to see. Also I'm not sure what the layout of the show is going to be since this is the first time at the Marriott Marquis so also make sure there are not separate rooms that you might risk not seeing. At one CanJam they had a room kind of off by itself and I didn't notice it until right when I had to leave. Also be ready to go back and listen to the stuff you like a few times. Once is often not enough.
> 
> Similarly if there are people you want to meet, keep an eye out and maybe even make a list. Sounds geeky (no geeks here!) but you can be standing right next to someone and not realize that they're the prolific HF member or professional reviewer (or both). Most people put their HF names on their badges, but they can be hard to see. You can always ask the people at the booths to help point some of us out, or you can always ask the HF crew - Jude/Joe/Amos/etc. Warren is now at Cavalli, but he also knows almost all (if not all) of the old-dogs. Same with key vendors such as Dan at Mr. Speakers, Ken at ALO, Jason at Schiit, Drew at Moon, Alex at Cavalli, etc.
> 
> ...


 
 Thank you for the advice. I'm going to try and remember some name tags when i get to the big show.


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> Thank you for the advice. I'm going to try and remember some name tags when i get to the big show.


 
  
 I'll be helping out at the show bro so you'll find me, or I'll find you!
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> I'll be helping out at the show bro so you'll find me, or I'll find you!
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
 Sounds good brother.


----------



## blackwolf1006

third_eye said:


> Smyth Research will be demoing their Realiser A16: real 3D headphone processor at CanJam NYC and have created a sign up form to register for a demo. This demo was one of the highlights at CanJam London 2016 and spaces are limited so register now: http://www.signupgenius.com/go/4090848a8af22a3f49-realiser
> 
> Here is a clip of the demo:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sdBh55nasxw


 
  
 Love the design. Looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## m8o

To the great do and don'ts, I'll add
- please shower
- and clean your ears.

Ear wax drying and flaking out is a natural biological occurance. But let's all try to ensure it doesn't happen into the demo headphone's pad cavities.


----------



## mscott58

m8o said:


> To the great do and don'ts, I'll add
> - please shower
> - and clean your ears.
> 
> Ear wax drying and flaking out is a natural biological occurance. But let's all try to ensure it doesn't happen into the demo headphone's pad cavities.


 
 Great point! Would risk assuming that's a given, but good to remember that this is not always true. Some people stand out, visually or in an olfactory sense. Hygiene, when in groups, is a very important thing. Cheers


----------



## tuxbass

Finally stopped procrastinating and got my tickets today (both days). Can't wait this will be my 1st CanJam, the NY meet in 2016 was awesome, this can only be better


----------



## Ray3rd

I have a bad feeling that this is going to end up being expensive ! (sigh)


----------



## third_eye

Bluewave added to exhibitor list!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, we still have a few more Volunteer spots available, please PM if interested!
  
*CanJam Volunteers*
 In addition to our official CanJam Event Staff, we will be looking for several volunteers to help us out at the Registration Desk during the show. You will need to be able to commit to a half-day (4 hours) on either Saturday or Sunday. CanJam Volunteers will receive a free weekend pass along with a SuperBowl(ing) Watch Party pass, and a CanJam NYC 2017 T-Shirt. Most of all, it's a lot of FUN!!


----------



## doggiemom

m8o said:


> To the great do and don'ts, I'll add
> - please shower
> - and clean your ears.
> 
> Ear wax drying and flaking out is a natural biological occurance. But let's all try to ensure it doesn't happen into the demo headphone's pad cavities.


 

 Speaking of.......... this will be my first show, and I have a question.  For the IEMs on demo, should attendees bring their own tips?  Or do the vendors have clean tips for each listener?  The thought of putting a bi-flange into my ear that has already been in the ear of 50 other people that day grosses me out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am sure that you are all very nice people and have very clean ears, but........ I don't even share tips with my husband, LOL!


----------



## m8o

Iem vendors usually have a bowl of tips or similar.


----------



## wellers73

This is my first show as well and I'm interested in trying out some of the DAPs on display. This might be a dumb question, but is it possible to bring your own music to the show? I'd like to bring a micro SD card with me that's filled with a bunch of my favorite demo tracks. Is this feasible at all? Will the Android-based players even allow me to do that?


----------



## third_eye

m8o said:


> Iem vendors usually have a bowl of tips or similar.


 
  
 Yes, absolutely. All IEM exhibitors will have fresh tips for everyone. 
  


wellers73 said:


> This is my first show as well and I'm interested in trying out some of the DAPs on display. This might be a dumb question, but is it possible to bring your own music to the show? I'd like to bring a micro SD card with me that's filled with a bunch of my favorite demo tracks. Is this feasible at all? Will the Android-based players even allow me to do that?


 
  
 Yes, you can definitely bring your own micro-SD card to better demo the players that can accommodate.


----------



## mscott58

third_eye said:


> Yes, you can definitely bring your own micro-SD card to better demo the players that can accommodate.


 
 Just make sure you ask the vendor before you put your card in, and then be sure to take it back out! micro-SD cards are very hard to find when lost. Cheers


----------



## doctorjazz

I dread traveling with them, they're tiny, slippery little buggers!


----------



## third_eye

For those who have never been to a CanJam before, here are a few photos from CanJam Singapore and CanJam London in 2016........really looking forward to NYC!!!


----------



## icefalkon

WOW looks pretty packed. How many people are registered so far? Will we have a big crowd?
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## third_eye

icefalkon said:


> WOW looks pretty packed. How many people are registered so far? Will we have a big crowd?
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
  
 Yes, it's going to be busy! Would definitely recommend arriving early to try and avoid longer wait times at the exhibits.


----------



## doggiemom

icefalkon said:


> WOW looks pretty packed. How many people are registered so far? Will we have a big crowd?
> 
> Steve from NYC


 

 Funny, I was thinking that it doesn't look crowded at all based on the photos.  I guess in my mind I'm comparing it to crowds at the Super Pet Expo or something.


----------



## icefalkon

third_eye said:


> Yes, it's going to be busy! Would definitely recommend arriving early to try and avoid longer wait times at the exhibits.


 
  
 You'll tell those of us who're helping out what time to be there right? Earlier than the doors open I'm imagining?
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## third_eye

icefalkon said:


> You'll tell those of us who're helping out what time to be there right? Earlier than the doors open I'm imagining?
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
  
 Yep, I'll be sending the Volunteer schedule out via email!


----------



## Nrocket

Any chance for any more exhibitors to commit? What is the date that the exhibitor list is locked in?


----------



## crypticfox

Hmm, I don't see Shure on the list and I was really hoping to audition the SE846 iems, prior to making my fist high end iem purchase. If someone owns them and wouldn't mind bringing them / letting me have a listen that would be greatly appreciated. I'll be attending both days and can bring my own tips (i'll have to order the tips so tell me which you recommend w/ the se846's)
  
 also if someone has started a separate thread on what to do / eat while in nyc, please point me to it as I live here and can probably add to it


----------



## icefalkon

crypticfox said:


> Hmm, I don't see Shure on the list and I was really hoping to audition the SE846 iems, prior to making my fist high end iem purchase. If someone owns them and wouldn't mind bringing them / letting me have a listen that would be greatly appreciated. I'll be attending both days and can bring my own tips (i'll have to order the tips so tell me which you recommend w/ the se846's)
> 
> also if someone has started a separate thread on what to do / eat while in nyc, please point me to it as I live here and can probably add to it


 
  
 No there's not another thread for activities. Some of us are heading to Keen's Steakhouse for dinner, and there's the bowling night after the show is over. 
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## moedawg140

There is also SPiN New York on the Saturday evening of CanJam, the showdown should be epic!

More information is located in the second page of this thread, here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/820039/canjam-nyc-2017-february-4-5-2017/15#post_12859358


----------



## moedawg140

crypticfox said:


> Hmm, I don't see Shure on the list and I was really hoping to audition the SE846 iems, prior to making my fist high end iem purchase. If someone owns them and wouldn't mind bringing them / letting me have a listen that would be greatly appreciated. I'll be attending both days and can bring my own tips (i'll have to order the tips so tell me which you recommend w/ the se846's)
> 
> also if someone has started a separate thread on what to do / eat while in nyc, please point me to it as I live here and can probably add to it




I'll have the SE846 for audition (with some other IEMs as well) - I'll be at the Echobox booth (I'll be helping). 

Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## icefalkon

moedawg140 said:


> I'll have the SE846 for audition (with some other IEMs as well) - I'll be at the Echobox booth (I'll be helping).
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you there!


 
  
 Very cool I'd like to try them out as well MD if that's ok.
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## moedawg140

icefalkon said:


> Very cool I'd like to try them out as well MD if that's ok.
> 
> Steve from NYC




Currently the Brown Knowles Dampers are inside the nozzle, but I'll bring other dampers and stock nozzle inserts/filters for those that want to change the sound signature to their choosing. 

Looking forward to seeing you there!


----------



## third_eye

Just a reminder to everyone that the link for the discounted rooms at the New York Marriott Marquis ends this Wednesday, January 18. To reserve your rooms at the $199/night rate, visit the following link: https://goo.gl/Iu70vB
  
Can't believe we're less than 3 weeks away!


----------



## crypticfox

moedawg140 said:


> I'll have the SE846 for audition (with some other IEMs as well) - I'll be at the Echobox booth (I'll be helping).
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you there!


 
 Thanks! its Greatly appreciated;  I look forward to finding you at the Echobox booth.


----------



## icefalkon

moedawg140 said:


> Currently the Brown Knowles Dampers are inside the nozzle, but I'll bring other dampers and stock nozzle inserts/filters for those that want to change the sound signature to their choosing.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you there!





Thanks MD. I'll be keeping an eye out for you!

Steve from NYC


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here is the Seminar Schedule for CanJam NYC. The Seminars will be held in the Majestic Room on the 6th floor, adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom which is the main exhibit area for CanJam NYC 2017. These seminars are designed to be interactive discussions where attendees can also participate and ask questions. The schedule will also be in the Show Guide which every CanJam NYC attendee will receive at Registration. Look forward to seeing many of you there! 
  
  
*Saturday, February 4*
  
*1pm-2pm Music Recording and High Fidelity *
As many of us pursue the latest technology to achieve high fidelity sound, it’s worth exploring how the music recording process affects the sound quality that we are able to achieve with our gear. Join a star-studded panel of experts to explore this topic including: Grammy Award-winning Music Producer Jerry “Wonda” Duplessis, Jude Mansilla of Head-Fi.org, and Dan Clark of MrSpeakers. Moderated by Frank Iacone of Headphone.guru

  
*3pm-4pm The Future of Headphone Audio: VR and Beyond*
As we are now on the cusp of emerging technologies like VR, how will the future landscape of headphones and personal audio look? To learn more about this exciting topic, join an all-star group of experts including: Skylar Gray of Audioquest, Sankar Thiagasamudram of Audeze, Andrew Mason of THX, Jacqueline Bosnjak of Mach 1, and Jude Mansilla of Head-Fi.org. Moderated by Ola Bjorling of MediaMonks and Audiostream.com


----------



## moedawg140

crypticfox said:


> Thanks! its Greatly appreciated;  I look forward to finding you at the Echobox booth.


 
  
 For sure!  When I originally replied to you, I didn't see your join date since I was replying on my iPhone (Mobile Mode).  With that said, welcome to Head-Fi!
  


icefalkon said:


> Thanks MD. I'll be keeping an eye out for you!
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
  
 It's all good!  I'll be at the Echobox booth, so you'll be able to find me easily. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
  
  
 Just wondering...does anyone want me to bring the Massdrop x E-MU Purpleheart?  If so, let me know.  If not, I'll be saving a few precious grams from my carry-ons.


----------



## kendavis

Maybe this is a naive question, but... will there will be any time or place at the event to buy, sell, or trade equipment among attendees?


----------



## Naugrim

third_eye said:


> Just a reminder to everyone that the link for the discounted rooms at the New York Marriott Marquis ends this Wednesday, January 18. To reserve your rooms at the $199/night rate, visit the following link: https://goo.gl/Iu70vB
> 
> Can't believe we're less than 3 weeks away!


 
 Just reserved a room for two nights, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## adonissk

third_eye said:


> Hey everyone, it's T-SHIRT TIME!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*adonissk|M|1*


----------



## doggiemom

third_eye said:


> Guys, here is the Seminar Schedule for CanJam NYC. The Seminars will be held in the Majestic Room on the 6th floor, adjacent to the Broadway Ballroom which is the main exhibit area for CanJam NYC 2017. These seminars are designed to be interactive discussions where attendees can also participate and ask questions. The schedule will also be in the Show Guide which every CanJam NYC attendee will receive at Registration. Look forward to seeing many of you there!


 
 Is pre-registration required to attend the seminars?  Thanks.


----------



## third_eye

doggiemom said:


> Is pre-registration required to attend the seminars?  Thanks.


 
  
 The Seminars are open to all CanJam attendees, no extra registration is required. Seating is on a first come, first serve basis and there will be room for around 40-50 people.


----------



## shadowspine

Just got my tickets! First audio convention EVER for me!!!


----------



## Naugrim

shadowspine said:


> Just got my tickets! First audio convention EVER for me!!!


You're going to love it! See you there!


----------



## Ricke

Hi,

I'd like to order 1 large can jam t-shirt.

*Ricke | L | 1*

Thanks


----------



## third_eye

shadowspine said:


> Just got my tickets! First audio convention EVER for me!!!


 
  
 Awesome, you are in for a treat!!


----------



## third_eye

Pioneer and Onkyo added to exhibitor list!


----------



## m8o

Yeah. Was hoping to read this before the end.


----------



## jp11801

Big shout out to the NYC OG crew that got the ball rolling with the first Headfi International meet! Be cool to resurrect some photos from that first meet that kicked off what eventually morphed into CanJam. 
  
 I should be there either Saturday or Sunday. Look forward to seeing some of the goodies since I am in the market for new IEMs since losing my JH 13s after 7 years or ownership.


----------



## tuxbass

T-shirt reservation:
  
*tuxbass|M|1*


----------



## tuxbass

CanJam 2017 - Countdown 
  
  
http://itsalmo.st/#canjam2017


----------



## doctorjazz

Is there still something happening after the Jam on Sunday (the bowling)? Or, more precisely, I'm thinking of going to it, any limits on it?


----------



## Nrocket

third_eye said:


> Pioneer and Onkyo added to exhibitor list!




This is fantastic News about Onkyo being there. I have been really wanting to test out the A800 and H900M headphones. Is there an email address from the Onkyo representatives that are coming that I could get in contact with them to request if they could bring these headphones?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

third_eye said:


> Pioneer and Onkyo added to exhibitor list!


 
 Do you think they will have that Pioneer flagship at the exhibit to try out ? The SE-MASTER 1.


----------



## echineko

illmatic9108 said:


> Do you think they will have that Pioneer flagship at the exhibit to try out ? The SE-MASTER 1.


 
 It would be disappointing if they didn't. If they're going to be attending, it's very likely to be on display, eh?


----------



## wellers73

Will iBasso be exhibiting?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

echineko said:


> It would be disappointing if they didn't. If they're going to be attending, it's very likely to be on display, eh?


 
 Man, this will be a grown man's Disney World to me. But with audio gear instead. lol


----------



## third_eye

illmatic9108 said:


> Man, this will be a grown man's Disney World to me. But with audio gear instead. lol


 
  
 Yes, this pretty much sums it up!


----------



## icefalkon

wellers73 said:


> Will iBasso be exhibiting?






 


I just emailed Paul asking him if he'll be going. I don't think so but if they were it would be great!


 


Steve from NYC



EDIT: Just found out that iBasso won't be coming.


----------



## wellers73

Bummer, but thanks for checking. Maybe another vendor will have a some iBasso demo gear.


----------



## fuhransahis

Any news about show specials/promos/sales?


----------



## third_eye

fuhransahis said:


> Any news about show specials/promos/sales?


 
  
 Great timing! Here is the current list of Show Specials and Promotions.....please note this list is NOT yet final and will be updated as we get closer to the event. We'll be providing a handout at the Registration Desk with all of the Show Specials and Promotions info as well.
  

*Exhibitors**Specials*AudioquestWin an AudioQuest NightOwl headphone by visting the booth and playing AudioQuest PLAY ONCardas30% off A8 Ear Spakers (regular $349, Show Special $244)Echobox AudioExplorer: $550 ($599msrp) Finder X1(i/a): $140 ($159msrp) Finder X1: $130 ($149msrp) Traveler: $80 ($99msrp) Nomad: $299 ($399msrp)Effect Audio15% off on cables orders placed at the Show, 10% for orders placed from February 4-8 via online code New prototypes audtitioning + GiveawayFinal AudioGet a free earpiece (M size) just by stopping at the booth Get a free earpiece set (LL/L/M/S/SS) by just following us @final_audio on instagram! Win prize by lottery by testing our products and taking a photo of your favorite one and post it on Instagram & tag @final_audio! SONOROUS III: one per day (two in total) F7200: one per day (two in total)Matrix Audio10% discount code good for one weekStereo Exchange15% discount code if showing CanJam NYC Show ticket at storeViolectric10% discount code good for one weekZMF Headphones$100 off all planar headphones, $200 off list price of Atticus and Eikon


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

doctorjazz said:


> Is there still something happening after the Jam on Sunday (the bowling)? Or, more precisely, I'm thinking of going to it, any limits on it?




Yep still going on to my knowledge. Buddies and I bought our tickets in advance for it. Should be an awesome get together for everyone


----------



## noson

Im curious too


----------



## doctorjazz

Any links or phone numbers handy (I'll go back if not and search the thread).


----------



## m8o

Weird that Beyerdynamics seems to often be at the NY/LI meets, but won't be at this?

And isn't Grado out of Brooklyn? While I've never seen an official presence at a NY/LI meet (tho I miss more of them than attend), I'd expect them to want to be at something like this.

Would really like to see AKG too.


----------



## third_eye

doctorjazz said:


> Any links or phone numbers handy (I'll go back if not and search the thread).


 
  
 It's right on the front page of Head-Fi. Here is a link to the post and yes, it's open for all! 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/820039/canjam-nyc-2017-february-4-5-2017/480#post_13157426
  


m8o said:


> Weird that Beyerdynamics seems to often be at the NY/LI meets, but won't be at this?
> 
> And isn't Grado out of Brooklyn? While I've never seen an official presence at a NY/LI meet (tho I miss more of them than attend), I'd expect them to want to be at something like this.
> 
> Would really like to see AKG too.


 
  
 Beyerdynamic will not be exhibiting at CanJam NYC, they will be exhibiting at CanJam Singapore in March, and CanJam SoCal in April.


----------



## doctorjazz

Thanks for posting, didn't see the front page


----------



## third_eye

doctorjazz said:


> Thanks for posting, didn't see the front page


 
  
 No problem, hope you can hang out with us on Sunday night.....it's gonna be fun!


----------



## moedawg140

I booked an extra day in NYC, so for those who are used to hanging out in the CanJam NYC area, what and where would be good outing(s) for the morning/early afternoon of Monday?  
  
 The only outing I can think of is going to the mecca of U.S. G-Shock that is the G-Shock Soho Store.
  
 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Naugrim

Just got a superbowl ticket - looking forward to watching the bowl while bowling.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

third_eye said:


> No problem, hope you can hang out with us on Sunday night.....it's gonna be fun!


Well I do have drivers that live in Brooklyn so maybe I might just stay the weekend in NY and do the second day as well. With all the cool stuff going on. Hate to miss out.


----------



## blackwolf1006

Blackwolf1006|XL|1.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, quick update. We have now sold through our room block of discounted rooms for CanJam NYC.
  
 Also, we have 2-3 volunteer slots left available. As a reminder, volunteers need to be able to commit to a 4 hour shift at the Registration Desk helping with exhibitor/attendee checkin in, badge printing, etc. All volunteers will receive a free weekend pass to CanJam NYC, a free ticket to the Super Bowl(ing) Party on Sunday, February 5, and a CanJam NYC T-Shirt. Please PM if you want one of the remaining slots.
  
 Only 2 more weeks to go!!


----------



## icefalkon

moedawg140 said:


> I booked an extra day in NYC, so for those who are used to hanging out in the CanJam NYC area, what and where would be good outing(s) for the morning/early afternoon of Monday?
> 
> The only outing I can think of is going to the mecca of U.S. G-Shock that is the G-Shock Soho Store.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
  
 Hey MD...there's tons to do and see on your last day! Other than music, gear, and ping pong...what else are you into? LOL 
  
 Steve from NYC
  
 BTW...the G-Shock store is pretty cool.


----------



## moedawg140

icefalkon said:


> Hey MD...there's tons to do and see on your last day! Other than music, gear, and ping pong...what else are you into? LOL
> 
> Steve from NYC
> 
> BTW...the G-Shock store is pretty cool.




I'm into checking something out that I should go to or experience, that I may not have even thought of.


----------



## adonissk

moedawg140 said:


> I'm into checking something out that I should go to or experience, that I may not have even thought of.


 
 Maybe check out the Oculus downtown (http://gothamist.com/2016/03/08/i_shopped_the_oc.php). There's a Sennheiser booth right in the middle of it where they let you audition their high end stuff.


----------



## icefalkon

adonissk said:


> Maybe check out the Oculus downtown (http://gothamist.com/2016/03/08/i_shopped_the_oc.php). There's a Sennheiser booth right in the middle of it where they let you audition their high end stuff.


 
  
 I second that...but they might have that where she's from...What's something intrinsically NYC that we should point *him *to...?
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## adonissk

icefalkon said:


> I second that...but they might have that where she's from...What's something intrinsically NYC that we should point her to...?
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
 I guess it really depends on preferences and what she has seen before. I suggested Oculus because that area downtown is newly developed and there are a lot of things to do, like eat your way through the new Eataly and then ride up to the 1 World Observatory which is a pretty good NYC skyline experience. 
 Imo the most intrinsically NYC thing that I always force visitors to do is Sleep No More. And it's always the highlight of their trip. But that's not a morning activity...


----------



## moedawg140

adonissk said:


> Maybe check out the Oculus downtown (http://gothamist.com/2016/03/08/i_shopped_the_oc.php). There's a Sennheiser booth right in the middle of it where they let you audition their high end stuff.




Thanks for the suggestion! It would be nice to listen to the Orpheus and/or Orpheus II again if the booth has it. :normal_smile : 




icefalkon said:


> I second that...but they might have that where she's from...What's something intrinsically NYC that we should point her to...?
> 
> Steve from NYC




I am a man. Lots of pics of me if you check my profile albums.


----------



## moedawg140

adonissk said:


> I guess it really depends on preferences and what she has seen before. I suggested Oculus because that area downtown is newly developed and there are a lot of things to do, like eat your way through the new Eataly and then ride up to the 1 World Observatory which is a pretty good NYC skyline experience.
> Imo the most intrinsically NYC thing that I always force visitors to do is Sleep No More. And it's always the highlight of their trip. But that's not a morning activity...




I am a man - lots of pics of me if you check my profile albums. 

Thanks for the suggestions, as well.


----------



## adonissk

moedawg140 said:


> I am a man - lots of pics of me if you check my profile albums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sorry dude, I stand corrected! My suggestions are unisex in any case


----------



## moedawg140

adonissk said:


> Sorry dude, I stand corrected! My suggestions are unisex in any case




No worries. 

Cheers


----------



## third_eye

gearofwar said:


> Does anyone know if Onkyo would be there at the show? I mean they should coz they do have many good products.


 
  
 Yes, Onkyo have since registered to exhibit at CanJam NYC (along with Pioneer).


----------



## third_eye

moedawg140 said:


> I am a man - lots of pics of me if you check my profile albums.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL. I can attest to the fact that @moedawg140 is indeed a man. Here he is on our way to CanJam London 2015, when we bumped into Gordon Ramsay in at Heathrow. The look on people's faces at Heathrow arrivals was priceless.


----------



## third_eye

Here is the current T-Shirt pre-order list. As a reminder all pre-orders must be in by end of day on Friday, January 20 (tomorrow). 
  

Head-Fi MembersSM​MD​LG​XL​2XL​3XL​Overkill Red  2​   sheldaze 1​    doggiemom1​     ILLMATIC9108     1​Bozebuttons     1​cgiammona  1​   Ray3rd    1​ m8o    1​ eddiek997   1​  luckyshot  2​   echineko   1​  VandyMan   1​  monsterzero 1​    adonissk 1​    Ricke  1​   tuxbass 1​    Blackwolf1006   1​


----------



## icefalkon

moedawg140 said:


> I am a man. Lots of pics of me if you check my profile albums.


 
  OUCH sorry for that MD!
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## icefalkon

adonissk said:


> I guess it really depends on preferences and what she has seen before. I suggested Oculus because that area downtown is newly developed and there are a lot of things to do, like eat your way through the new Eataly and then ride up to the 1 World Observatory which is a pretty good NYC skyline experience.
> Imo the most intrinsically NYC thing that I always force visitors to do is Sleep No More. And it's always the highlight of their trip. But that's not a morning activity...


 
 I also heard that Sleep No More great but it's really expensive isn't it? Something like $300/per person for a table or something like that? Maybe less for the less fancy tables. I met someone on a project from DC who went and loved it but said it was pricey.
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## icefalkon

third_eye said:


> Here is the current T-Shirt pre-order list. As a reminder all pre-orders must be in by end of day on Friday, January 20 (tomorrow).
> 
> 
> Head-Fi MembersSM​MD​LG​XL​2XL​3XL​Overkill Red  2​   sheldaze 1​    doggiemom1​     ILLMATIC9108     1​Bozebuttons     1​cgiammona  1​   Ray3rd    1​ m8o    1​ eddiek997   1​  luckyshot  2​   echineko   1​  VandyMan   1​  monsterzero 1​    adonissk 1​    Ricke  1​   tuxbass 1​    Blackwolf1006   1​


 
  
 Hey...what about us lowly volunteers? lol
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## third_eye

icefalkon said:


> Hey...what about us lowly volunteers? lol
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
  
 We got you guys covered already, you're on a separate list!


----------



## icefalkon

third_eye said:


> We got you guys covered already, you're on a separate list!


 
  
  
 Awesome! Thank you!
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## danieldpagan

YO add me to that list! I want a medium shirt 

*danieldpagan|M|1*


----------



## adonissk

icefalkon said:


> I also heard that Sleep No More great but it's really expensive isn't it? Something like $300/per person for a table or something like that? Maybe less for the less fancy tables. I met someone on a project from DC who went and loved it but said it was pricey.
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
 That's probably Queen of the Night you heard about. There are no tables at Sleep No More, you just walk around and "experience". I think tix are less than $100. 
 Edit - they've gone up it seems, $105-130 depending on the day.


----------



## kumar402

*kumar402|L|1*


----------



## LightsOut

*LightsOut|L|1*


----------



## m8o

Hope one of the amp manufacturers at the show has Sony's new totl hp. Would be surprised, but hoping.


----------



## third_eye

m8o said:


> Hope one of the amp manufacturers at the show has Sony's new totl hp. Would be surprised, but hoping.


 
  
 I think Sony may have that covered.....


----------



## third_eye

XLO International added to exhibitor list!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> I also heard that Sleep No More great but it's really expensive isn't it? Something like $300/per person for a table or something like that? Maybe less for the less fancy tables. I met someone on a project from DC who went and loved it but said it was pricey.
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
 What is that exactly ?


----------



## eddiek997

http://sleepnomorenyc.com/#share


----------



## adonissk

illmatic9108 said:


> What is that exactly ?


 
  
If you haven’t been to Sleep No More and plan on doing so, I would avoid reading much about it. Especially reviews! 
Everyone carves their own path inside the McKittrick Hotel and I couldn't even try to describe it to someone who hasn’t experienced it firsthand.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

adonissk said:


> If you haven’t been to Sleep No More and plan on doing so, I would avoid reading much about it. Especially reviews!
> Everyone carves their own path inside the McKittrick Hotel and I couldn't even try to describe it to someone who hasn’t experienced it firsthand.


 
 I have no idea what it is even lol. Not a scratch onto the surface.


----------



## icefalkon

eddiek997 said:


> http://sleepnomorenyc.com/#share


 
 Yeah that's the website I was on. The most affordable ticket is $130 and you have to have drinks/dinner. It's certainly not cheap that's for sure. You can go to anything BUT Hamilton for that money or less. What exactly is this show about? Nothing but this fluff:
  
  
*Sleep No More is an indoor promenade performance lasting up to three hours. There are five arrival times for each performance ranging from 6:00pm-12:**00am** depending on the day of the week.*
*After admission, guests embark upon an individual journey and may stay inside the performance for as long as they wish. Following the culminating moment of the **performance** guests are welcome to stay on at the Manderley Bar.*
*Any guests checking in that are under the age of 16 years old need to be accompanied by a ticketed guardian or parent and a waiver will need to be filled out with the Office of House Management. Any inquiries regarding this policy may be directed to our House Manager at **housemanager@sleepnomorenyc.com** .*
*For inquiries regarding online ticket purchases please contact OvationTix at 866.811.4111.*
*For inquiries regarding access to evenings that are sold out on our calendar email: reservations@sleepnomorenyc.com.*
*Opportunities for groups may be available during your visit. Email groups@sleepnomorenyc.com for details."*
What exactly is a "promenade performance" anyway? Who the hell is going to go to an expensive show like that without "reading" anything about it...especially reviews? 



adonissk said:


> If you haven’t been to Sleep No More and plan on doing so, *I would avoid reading much about it. Especially reviews! *
> Everyone carves their own path inside the McKittrick Hotel and* I couldn't even try to describe it to someone who hasn’t experienced it firsthand*.


 
  
Do you realise how you sound right there? 
  
 Hey take this however you want...don't waste money on something someone doesn't want you to read a review about. That's just nonsense. 
  
 Just my $ .02 of NYC advice.
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> What is that exactly ?


 
  
  
 No one knows....tickets are $130, $180, and $295....the second and third option get you to cut the line and get escorted to a table in front of all the lesser people...and the last option gets you a bottle of champagne...dinner and drinks are not included. But according to the website you get a doorman to guide you to the "coat check"? 
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> Yeah that's the website I was on. The most affordable ticket is $130 and you have to have drinks/dinner. It's certainly not cheap that's for sure. You can go to anything BUT Hamilton for that money or less. What exactly is this show about? Nothing but this fluff:
> 
> 
> *Sleep No More is an indoor promenade performance lasting up to three hours. There are five arrival times for each performance ranging from 6:00pm-12:**00am** depending on the day of the week.*
> ...


 
 I'll stick to going to Keens instead lol


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> I'll stick to going to Keens instead lol


 
  
 LOL amen brother. 
  
 One of NYC's finest steaks it shall be!
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> LOL amen brother.
> 
> One of NYC's finest steaks it shall be!
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
 Hell yeah man. Ooops. I forgot we will get punished for mentioning such atrocities as personal enjoyment for Canjam. I'm apologizing in advance guys lol.


----------



## adonissk

icefalkon said:


> Yeah that's the website I was on. The most affordable ticket is $130 and you have to have drinks/dinner. It's certainly not cheap that's for sure. You can go to anything BUT Hamilton for that money or less. What exactly is this show about? Nothing but this fluff:
> 
> 
> *Sleep No More is an indoor promenade performance lasting up to three hours. There are five arrival times for each performance ranging from 6:00pm-12:**00am** depending on the day of the week.*
> ...


 
  
 I don't disagree, I would probably give the same advice for everything else in nyc. But sleep no more is such a unique experience. I meant to say that I advise you don't read those long "spoiler" reviews that try to analyze the show to death. As someone who's been to the show 7 times over the years, I find this is good solid advice. 
 I was merely suggesting a unique New York thing to do that is usually not on visitors' radar.


----------



## icefalkon

adonissk said:


> I don't disagree, I would probably give the same advice for everything else in nyc. But sleep no more is such a unique experience. I meant to say that I advise you don't read those long "spoiler" reviews that try to analyze the show to death. As someone who's been to the show 7 times over the years, I find this is good solid advice.
> I was merely suggesting a unique New York thing to do that is usually not on visitors' radar.


 
  
 Thank you for clearing that up. The most I got from it was a mix of Macbeth and Hitchcock...
  
 Hey...Hogs and Heffers was a unique NYC experience too...as was the Vault...
  
 Katz's...go to Katz's!!!
  
 LOL
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## adonissk

Ah The Vault... good times


----------



## icefalkon

adonissk said:


> Ah The Vault... good times


 
  
 LOL indeed...indeed....I was frequently at both establishments back in the day. Oh, how this city has changed....
  
 You sir...have dated yourself...lol
  
 Now it's a Mexican restaurant...Dos Caminos...
  
 Steve


----------



## adonissk

icefalkon said:


> LOL indeed...indeed....I was frequently at both establishments back in the day. Oh, how this city has changed....
> 
> You sir...have dated yourself...lol
> 
> ...


 
 Lol, in my defense, I was merely a youngster visiting from London at the time and not a new yorker (yet) !
 But yes you caught me.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Question, what is the general length in time that you can listen to a pair of cans for ?


----------



## mscott58

third_eye said:


> LOL. I can attest to the fact that @moedawg140 is indeed a man. Here he is on our way to CanJam London 2015, when we bumped into Gordon Ramsay in at Heathrow. The look on people's faces at Heathrow arrivals was priceless.


 
 And I feel weird walking around an airport (at ATL right now) wearing my Vega's and carrying a Sony NW-WM1Z, while Moe's rocking HEK's and an Q1PR! Too cool for school!
  
 Cheers and see you soon in NYC my friends


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

mscott58 said:


> And I feel weird walking around an airport (at ATL right now) wearing my Vega's and carrying a Sony NW-WM1Z, while Moe's rocking HEK's and an Q1PR! Too cool for school!
> 
> Cheers and see you soon in NYC my friends


 
 You care to much of what others think. I used all my top expensive, and even the Sony XB-1000 out and about. Everyone kept telling me how awesome they looked for giant pillows.


----------



## icefalkon

I can wear my Senn 650's forever. The Alpha Primes....maybe about 3 hours at a clip. 
  
 I usually only wear my IEM's when out...I'm still loving my Heir 4's for riding to and from work on the subway...
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## mscott58

illmatic9108 said:


> You care to much of what others think. I used all my top expensive, and even the Sony XB-1000 out and about. Everyone kept telling me how awesome they looked for giant pillows.


 
 I was also thinking about wearing open HP's in public. Pretty aggressive! 
  
 Also, in terms of SQ, I find open cans don't sound so good when you're in a noisy place, be that an airport or a CanJam...


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

mscott58 said:


> I was also thinking about wearing open HP's in public. Pretty aggressive!
> 
> Also, in terms of SQ, I find open cans don't sound so good when you're in a noisy place, be that an airport or a CanJam...


 
 I wore my Nighthawks to the store last week. And had the amp on blast. I heard zero noise with the volume i was pumping through them lol


----------



## Skyyyeman

Re NYC (Manhattan), just a suggestion to get some general ideas - some of them might click with you, many might not . Of course, you don't have much time on this visit, given the time allocated to the show, but maybe on your next trip...?
  
 First, you can do a search on What to Do in NYC, which will direct you to many sites with suggestions.There are literally hundreds, maybe thousands, of things to do at any one time. 
 Including:
 - Restaurants - 7000 in Manhattan alone, of many many ethnicities, regions, cuisines and price ranges. For example, in Chinatown: Cantonese, Hong Kong, Szechuan, Hunam, Shanghai, Mongolian, "silk road" - n.w.China, specialized seafood places with the fish and shellfish still alive in tanks, super fresh, and more.
 - Music - jazz clubs, bars, Lincoln Center (classical, jazz, opera,)  In the summer, street fairs, parks, with bands in many locations.
 - Dance and Clubs - EDM, rock, ballroom, salsa, ballet, classical and modern (yes, ballet)
 -Theater - 35-40 Broadway theaters (musicals, plays, comedies, drama), and Off Broadway, and Off Off Broadway
 - Museums - the famous ones like the Metropolitan Museum of Art, Museum of Modern Art, Am. Museum of Natural History, and dozens more, many specialized
 - Neighborhoods- Greenwich Village, the East Village, Soho, midtown incl.Times Square and theater district, Rockefeller Center and Fifth Avenue, Wall St, Chinatown, Little Italy, lower east side,  Tribeca
 - United Nations
 - Buildings- Empire State Bldg, One World Trade Center (views from the top), WTC memorial, famous bldgs. and architecture, bridges (Brooklyn Bridge - walk across)
 - Stores and shopping of all kinds - big stores like Macy's, specialized ones of all types, including audio, book stores,
 - Parks - Central Park, High Line, Madison Sq. Park, Washington Sq. Park, and many others
 - Colleges with events such as NYU, Columbia U
 - Sports - Rangers (Madison Sq. Garden), Knicks, football, baseball.
 - Special events such as celebrity book signings, discussions, TV show attendance
 - Statue of Liberty, Ellis Island
 - Boat cruises into the harbor- music, dancing, viewing the city,
  
 Whew -- I was on a roll.  But there's much much more.
  
 And, of course, you don't have to do anything special - just walk around and take in the sights and sounds, the excitement and electricity of the city - or a nice quiet café in the Village.
  
 Enjoy, See you at CanJam.


----------



## icefalkon

Well then...
  
 Someone did their homework!
  
 Bravo Skyye!
  
 Katz's Delicatessen! The best damn pastrami on rye that you'll ever have. Period. 
  
 LOL
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## AR-Voice

*Acoustic Research will be at CanJam New York on Feb 4th & 5th. *
  
*Come and see us in Booth 38. **Bring your headphones and listen to the M2 and M20. *
  
*See our new TOP SECRET REDACTED - 2017 products*


----------



## Saraguie

icefalkon said:


> Well then...
> 
> Someone did their homework!
> 
> ...


 
  
 'Send a salami to your boy in the army'   When we ate there a few months ago, we had a choice of regular (fatty) pastrami, or $2 for lean pieces, $3 more extra lean.
  
 IMHO the now closed Carnegie (gonifs) Deli had the best pastrami, corned beef, and cheesecake on the planet.  It will be missed.


----------



## icefalkon

saraguie said:


> 'Send a salami to your boy in the army'   When we ate there a few months ago, we had a choice of regular (fatty) pastrami, or $2 for lean pieces, $3 more extra lean.
> 
> IMHO the now closed Carnegie (gonifs) Deli had the best pastrami, corned beef, and cheesecake on the planet.  It will be missed.


 
  
 Ehhh there we disagree...I'm pretty serious about my pastrami and for my taste buds it's Katz's over Carnegie. Carnegie had great pastrami but the size of their portions was even more impressive than the taste of the meat. I LOVE 1/2 and 1/2....half lean half fatty with lots of mustard and a slew of their pickles. 
  
 Holy crap now I'm starving. lol


----------



## cat6man

cat6man|XL|1


----------



## m8o

third_eye said:


> I think Sony may have that covered.....




Oops, somehow missed them in the list. Thanx for your patience.


----------



## doggiemom

adonissk said:


> I don't disagree, I would probably give the same advice for everything else in nyc. But sleep no more is such a unique experience. I meant to say that I advise you don't read those long "spoiler" reviews that try to analyze the show to death. As someone who's been to the show 7 times over the years, I find this is good solid advice.
> I was merely suggesting a unique New York thing to do that is usually not on visitors' radar.


 

 Is it scary?  It sounds kinda scary.


----------



## m8o

illmatic9108 said:


> Question, what is the general length in time that you can listen to a pair of cans for ?




Answer: as long as you can bear the heat of the glaring eyes on the back of your neck... 

Haha

To add to the suggestions of great things to do ... 

What the out of towners do: take a walk 1/2 way out on the Brooklyn bridge. Turn around and fall to the deck at the majesty of the view. JUST PLEASE, stay out of the bike lane! (You'll find you may not be able to because of the mass of people ... tho hopefully not so in the height of winter).

What the New Yorkers do: Walk instead on the Manhattan Bridge (make sure your on the walkway on the southside of the bridg, not the bikeway on the other side of the bridge) that is just north of the Brooklyn Bridge, for a clear and quiet walkway free of the throngs of tourists ... while at the same time giving you a similar perspective on lower Manhattan, while also giving you a fantastic view of the Brooklyn Bridge itself.

If you like museums a very unique, modern, high tech take on it is this museum of design: https://www.cooperhewitt.org/
Wikipedia says it best: "Its collections and exhibitions explore approximately 240 years of design aesthetic and creativity."

And the Guggenhiem is just a few blocks south of it.


----------



## adonissk

doggiemom said:


> Is it scary?  It sounds kinda scary.


 
 I wouldn't call it scary. One of my friends who gets spooked easily went recently for the first time. She said it was a little scary for her for the first 10 minutes but once she understood how it works she started exploring and found it fascinating.


----------



## doctorjazz

I'll get into the Carnegie versus Katz's debate... I vote for the reopened Second Avenue Deli. Went to Carnegie Deli the last week it was open. After an hour on line (and 2 more to go), I gave up and headed for the Second Avenue Deli. I had a fabulous pastrami sandwich, potato pancakes, and they give you a small chocolate egg cream with your check. I didn't miss Carnegie...
(not inexpensive, but, hey, this is Manhattan).


----------



## Myk28

Hopefully one day I can attend one of these. Being a Floridian sucks


----------



## Saraguie

doctorjazz said:


> I'll get into the Carnegie versus Katz's debate... I vote for the reopened Second Avenue Deli. Went to Carnegie Deli the last week it was open. After an hour on line (and 2 more to go), I gave up and headed for the Second Avenue Deli. I had a fabulous pastrami sandwich, potato pancakes, and they give you a small chocolate egg cream with your check. I didn't miss Carnegie...
> (not inexpensive, but, hey, this is Manhattan).


 
  
 We agree to disagree.  We tried 2nd Av deli and ordered our usual, corned beef/rye, coleslaw, and a potato knish.  The coleslaw had no mayo in it as its a Kosher (not style) deli.  We left most of the food uneaten and stopped for pizza on the way back.  We did of course, finish our Dr. Brown sodas 
  
 Yesterday we walked by Lincoln Square Steak restaurant.  From the street you can see into the meat aging room.  Let me tell ya, it looked fantastic!  Definitely on my list of places to eat.  Whichever member turned us on to it in this thread, thank you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

myk28 said:


> Hopefully one day I can attend one of these. Being a Floridian sucks


Well you can always travel up here. No one is stopping you lol.





doctorjazz said:


> I'll get into the Carnegie versus Katz's debate... I vote for the reopened Second Avenue Deli. Went to Carnegie Deli the last week it was open. After an hour on line (and 2 more to go), I gave up and headed for the Second Avenue Deli. I had a fabulous pastrami sandwich, potato pancakes, and they give you a small chocolate egg cream with your check. I didn't miss Carnegie...
> (not inexpensive, but, hey, this is Manhattan).


Not another man vs food argument lol. Gotta love those. 





m8o said:


> Answer: as long as you can bear the heat of the glaring eyes on the back of your neck...
> 
> Haha
> 
> ...


I might not be from NYC but I lived like 40 miles away almost my entire short life. So I know my share of the big apple. Lol but of course not the whole thing. Because the city is massive compared to other cities.


----------



## icefalkon

saraguie said:


> We agree to disagree.  We tried 2nd Av deli and ordered our usual, corned beef/rye, coleslaw, and a potato knish.  The coleslaw had no mayo in it as its a Kosher (not style) deli.  We left most of the food uneaten and stopped for pizza on the way back.  We did of course, finish our Dr. Brown sodas
> 
> Yesterday we walked by Lincoln Square Steak restaurant.  From the street you can see into the meat aging room.  Let me tell ya, it looked fantastic!  Definitely on my list of places to eat.  Whichever member turned us on to it in this thread, thank you!!!!!!!!!!


 
  
 I've tried the 2nd Ave Deli also...I'm sorry Doc...I wasn't impressed. Now the Lincoln Square Steakhouse...great food. A lot newer and more modern than Keens but the quality is there. Just about any reputable steakhouse is going to show off their ageing room these days though so it's not that big a deal. I enjoyed eating there with friends on two occasions and the food was consistently good both times. I'm a Keen's fan, though (and no I don't work there...lol). 
  
  


m8o said:


> Answer: as long as you can bear the heat of the glaring eyes on the back of your neck...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *Not a big deal because of the season....and cyclists need to remember and realise that pedestrians safety overrules the bike lane. They have to watch out for the tourists...that's the law. Unfortunately, it often takes a reminder from NYPD to get this through their helmets. Do the Brooklyn Bridge, it's the better walking trip. *





> What the New Yorkers do: Walk instead on the Manhattan Bridge (make sure your on the walkway on the southside of the bridg, not the bikeway on the other side of the bridge) that is just north of the Brooklyn Bridge, for a clear and quiet walkway free of the throngs of tourists ... while at the same time giving you a similar perspective on lower Manhattan, while also giving you a fantastic view of the Brooklyn Bridge itself.





> *Not so sure I agree with this at all. **LOL** what's this...."what the New Yorkers do..."? Having grown up and lived all 50 of my years in 4 out of 5 Borough's...I'd safely say this is something I've never heard. Ever. As a tourist,  you'd have to navigate your way through Chinatown, walk Canal Street (which is fun and worth doing though) and you don't have the spectacular view that you get from the Brooklyn Bridge.*





> If you like museums a very unique, modern, high tech take on it is this museum of design: https://www.cooperhewitt.org/
> Wikipedia says it best: "Its collections and exhibitions explore approximately 240 years of design aesthetic and creativity."
> 
> And the Guggenhiem is just a few blocks south of it.





> *Hit the Museum of Natural History, the Metropolitan Museum of Art, The Museum of Sex, and about 20 others before hitting the Guggenhiem (lol just my being sarcastic...I used to work there...)*


 
 But bottom line there are tons of things to do. Most of us who live there...or who have lived here for quite some time each have our own perspective of what's a "must see" or "must do"...you have to weed through our suggestions and match what your interests are. Either way we're here to help you enjoy your visit!
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## doctorjazz

If you like jazz, get out to one of the clubs, the Village Vanguard, the Jazz Standard (which has good BBQ ribs), Smoke, and quite a few others. I'd you are into adventurous, fringe music, John Zorn's The Stone is a good place to go. The Cornelia Street Cafe often has good music downstairs, and is less expensive than some of these. Barbes In Brooklyn has a wide variety of interesting music. Too many others to list them all...


----------



## doctorjazz

My one visit to the Second Avenue Deli was enjoyable, sorry others didn't feel the same (I used to eat there often when it was still on Second Avenue). I used to go to Katz add a kid; felt it went downhill add I get older. We can poll folks who tried Deli afterwards, see how people vote.


----------



## icefalkon

doctorjazz said:


> My one visit to the Second Avenue Deli was enjoyable, sorry others didn't feel the same (I used to eat there often when it was still on Second Avenue). I used to go to Katz add a kid; felt it went downhill add I get older. We can poll folks who tried Deli afterwards, see how people vote.


 
  
 Excellent idea!


----------



## Saraguie

Originally Posted by doctorjazz 
My one visit to the Second Avenue Deli was enjoyable, sorry others didn't feel the same (I used to eat there often when it was still on Second Avenue). I used to go to Katz add a kid; felt it went downhill add I get older. We can poll folks who tried Deli afterwards, see how people vote.




icefalkon said:


> Excellent idea!




2nd!!!!!


----------



## kumatora0203

I know it is a day late but I would like to reserve 3 tee shirts

Luke0203|XL|3


----------



## buzzlulu

For those of you who have attended previous can jams which day is the calmer of the two? Any particular time slot?


----------



## third_eye

kumatora0203 said:


> I know it is a day late but I would like to reserve 3 tee shirts
> 
> Luke0203|XL|3


 
  
 I got the order in, thanks!
  


buzzlulu said:


> For those of you who have attended previous can jams which day is the calmer of the two? Any particular time slot?


 
  
  
 The quietest time will be at show open (10am) on Sunday. In general, Sundays are a little calmer than Saturdays.


----------



## kumatora0203

third_eye said:


> I got the order in, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> The quietest time will be at show open (10am) on Sunday. In general, Sundays are a little calmer than Saturdays.





I just realized it said to put my head fi username
I thought it was luke0203 because that's what I usually do, but here it is kumatora0203 my other username I use. Just saying in case something is wrong with it. Thanks.


----------



## third_eye

kumatora0203 said:


> I just realized it said to put my head fi username
> I thought it was luke0203 because that's what I usually do, but here it is kumatora0203 my other username I use. Just saying in case something is wrong with it. Thanks.


 
  
 No problem!


----------



## buzzlulu

third_eye said:


> I got the order in, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> The quietest time will be at show open (10am) on Sunday. In general, Sundays are a little calmer than Saturdays.




THANKS


----------



## kumatora0203

third_eye said:


> No problem!




Im sorry if I am bothering you, but one last question. Are there receipts for the t shirts when I get them and pay?


----------



## m8o

I've been thinking about giving Grado another look. Really wish they were attending.


----------



## third_eye

Care Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## ArthurPower

ArthurPower|L|1

ArthurPower|XXL|1

Gota get one for myself and the big guy (Fried Reim).


----------



## third_eye

kumatora0203 said:


> Im sorry if I am bothering you, but one last question. Are there receipts for the t shirts when I get them and pay?


 
  
 Yes, we will be able to provide receipts.
  
  


arthurpower said:


> ArthurPower|L|1
> 
> ArthurPower|XXL|1
> 
> Gota get one for myself and the big guy (Fried Reim).


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## CLVPTRVP

Alright, so this is my first ever CanJam.
  
 I'm really excited but I do have one question, are the 2 days basically the same thing, or do they offer different events specifically for each day? 
  
 See you all then!


----------



## mars13

If I was in New York, I would definitely attend.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

third_eye said:


> Yes, we will be able to provide receipts.
> 
> 
> 
> Got you down!


 
 Hola, You got me down for a shirt too right ?


----------



## third_eye

illmatic9108 said:


> Hola, You got me down for a shirt too right ?


 
  
 Of course, how could I forget? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
  
 The T-Shirt order has now been placed and we will have some extras in all sizes for those that did not make the cutoff date. For those that reserved T-Shirts, you will be able to pick them up when you check in at Registration. T-Shirts can be paid for by cash or by credit card (with a small convenience fee) and we'll be able to provide invoices if needed.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

third_eye said:


> Of course, how could I forget?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Sweet, Thanks brother. The days are turning into hours, Hours into seconds. And pow. The weekend lol


----------



## Tony Plachy

Third Eye, I just discovered this and registered.  I feel like an idiot for being so late.  Is there any hope that I can still order a T-shirt?  Thanks - Tony
  
 Tony Plachy |XL|1|


----------



## third_eye

tony plachy said:


> Third Eye, I just discovered this and registered.  I feel like an idiot for being so late.  Is there any hope that I can still order a T-shirt?  Thanks - Tony
> 
> Tony Plachy |XL|1|


 
  
 Got you down!


----------



## Tony Plachy

third_eye said:


> Got you down!


 

  Thanks, I really appreciate it!


----------



## third_eye

Aune Audio, Pathos Acoustics, and Shanling Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## mwhals

Another one I will miss. I will be in Western Pennsylvania on business that week.


----------



## third_eye

mwhals said:


> Another one I will miss. I will be in Western Pennsylvania on business that week.


 
  
 Bummer! There is CanJam SoCal in April!


----------



## BunnyNamedCraig

mwhals said:


> Another one I will miss. I will be in Western Pennsylvania on business that week.




Hit up Music To My Ear at least and listen to the Utopia on the Gold stack to make up for it!


----------



## third_eye

Dekoni Audio added to exhibitor list!


----------



## FunctionalDoc

What is the date for the April SoCal Jam? Any other cam jams planed for the rest of 2017 ?


----------



## third_eye

functionaldoc said:


> What is the date for the April SoCal Jam? Any other cam jams planed for the rest of 2017 ?


 
  
 Here is the first set of 2017 dates. CanJam@RMAF will follow these on October 6-8.


----------



## tuxbass

I tried to make a list of the all the things that I want checkout at CanJam (based on the exhibitors list), and just 5 minutes in it became overwhelming 
 I see my wallet trembling in fear back in that corner


----------



## ironpeg

Ticket is booked, hotel is reserved. See you there!


----------



## Naugrim

tuxbass said:


> I tried to make a list of the all the things that I want checkout at CanJam (based on the exhibitors list), and just 5 minutes in it became overwhelming
> I see my wallet trembling in fear back in that corner


 
 I've blown my wad - so I know I'm not buying anything. Just going to have fun.


----------



## FinalHQ

Hi. 
final will be there! Please visit our booth!
 
 
Before the event, we started reviewer wanted campaign.

  
 We are looking for the reviewers below who can come to CANJAM NYC to pick up the samples at our booth.
 -two reviewers for a full set of F series (F7200, F4100 and F3100)
 -five reviewers for a single product of F series. (F7200 or F4100 or F3100)
  
 To apply, please go to the campaign thread:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/832724/reviewer-wanted-usa-for-new-final-f-series#post_13186841
  
 Look forward to seeing everyone there!


----------



## pfurey89

In the past have there been discounts on gear for attending CanJam?


----------



## doctorjazz

finalhq said:


> [COLOR=000000][COLOR=222222]Hi.[/COLOR][/COLOR]
> [COLOR=000000][COLOR=222222]final will be there! [/COLOR][COLOR=222222]Please visit our booth![/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> ...




I've been itching to hear the Sonorous X, will it be on display?


----------



## Netforce

pfurey89 said:


> In the past have there been discounts on gear for attending CanJam?



Yup! Depends on each table, some might and might not. Some tables might not want to bring home their show models and sell them on the last day.


----------



## xinghui0711

Dang it I forgot the T-shirt deadline  
Would there be extras available for sale?


----------



## ironpeg

Yeah I would want the t-shirt too. Just finalize my trip.


----------



## icefalkon

netforce said:


> Yup! Depends on each table, some might and might not. Some tables might not want to bring home their show models and sell them on the last day.


 
 Fantastic! lol
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here is an updated Specials and Promotions list.....this is still a work in progress and we expect more to come!
  
  

*Exhibitors**Specials*Abyss Headphones10% off of Abyss AB-1266 ordered at CJNYCAudioquestWin an AudioQuest NightOwl headphone by visting the booth and playing AudioQuest PLAY ONCampfire AudioThe Award Winning LYRA II - $599 (regular $699) The NEW Reference 8 IEM Cable - $249 (regular $299) The ALO Audio Continental v5 Tube HA - $599 (regular $799)Cardas30% off A8 Ear Spakers (regular $349, Show Special $244)Cayin20% off the C6, C5DAC, N5, N6 and 10% off the i5 and C5Echobox AudioExplorer: $550 ($599msrp) Finder X1(i/a): $140 ($159msrp) Finder X1: $130 ($149msrp) Traveler: $80 ($99msrp) Nomad: $299 ($399msrp)Effect Audio15% off on cables orders placed at the Show, 10% for orders placed from February 4-8 via online code New prototypes audtitioning + GiveawayEmpire Ears20% off non-ADEL IEMs and 10% off ADEL IEMsFinal AudioGet a free earpiece (M size) just by stopping at the booth Get a free earpiece set (LL/L/M/S/SS) by just following us @final_audio on instagram! Win prize by lottery by testing our products and taking a photo of your favorite one and post it on Instagram & tag @final_audio! SONOROUS III: one per day (two in total) F7200: one per day (two in total)Headamp40% off select headphones with purchase of a GS-X MKII amplifier. Includes Hifiman HE1000 V1/V2, Edition X V2, and Sennheiser HD800/800SHifimanEdition X V1 for $800 plus shipping. Valid for in person orders during CanJam NYC only.Lotoo10% off Lotoo PAW Gold Diana Edition ordered at CJNYCMatrix Audio10% discount code good for one weekNoble AudioComplimentary impressions with the purchase of any custom product and sales tax included.Stereo Exchange15% discount code if showing CanJam NYC Show ticket at store (valid unitl Febuary 12)Unique Melody15% off the Maestro v2, Mentor v2, Miracle v2, Merlin v2, and MartianViolectric10% discount code good for one weekZMF Headphones$100 off all planar headphoens, $200 off list price of Atticus and Eikon


----------



## wellers73

So, I'm planning to bring my IEMs and a micro SD card full of tunes to demo gear with. Would it be absurd if I brought my LCD2s as well, in their nifty Pelican case? Seems like plenty of exhibitors will have amps that I'll want to try using my own headphones, but it seems like that might be asking for trouble.....


----------



## third_eye

wellers73 said:


> So, I'm planning to bring my IEMs and a micro SD card full of tunes to demo gear with. Would it be absurd if I brought my LCD2s as well, in their nifty Pelican case? Seems like plenty of exhibitors will have amps that I'll want to try using my own headphones, but it seems like that might be asking for trouble.....


 
  
 No, it's totally ok to bring your own full size headphones! I usually walk around audio shows with a backpack that can fit full size headphones, DAP, IEMs, snacks, etc....


----------



## icefalkon

third_eye said:


> No, it's totally ok to bring your own full size headphones! I usually walk around audio shows with a backpack that can fit full size headphones, DAP, IEMs, snacks, etc....


 
 Snacks..? You're bringing snacks...? lol
  
 Now we know who to go to...lol
  

  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## third_eye

icefalkon said:


> Snacks..? You're bringing snacks...? lol
> 
> Now we know who to go to...lol
> 
> ...


 
  
 LOL. I never leave home without almonds, granola bars and apples if I know I'm gonna be on my feet all day.


----------



## icefalkon

third_eye said:


> LOL. I never leave home without almonds, granola bars and apples if I know I'm gonna be on my feet all day.


 
  
 Excellent! Brilliant idea about the snacks!


----------



## third_eye

Guys, I wanted to mention that CanJam NYC will be a perfect event to drag along your non-audiophile friends. It's friendly, non-intimidating, and just plain fun. *Anyone *that is into music, gear, technology, and luxury goods will find a lot to enjoy. Some of the looks on non-audiophile people's faces when they hear music like this is truly special, and the most common thing we hear is _"I've never heard music sound this good before.....it's like actually being there"_.
  
 So bring your friends along and help spread the word!


----------



## wellers73

third_eye said:


> No, it's totally ok to bring your own full size headphones! I usually walk around audio shows with a backpack that can fit full size headphones, DAP, IEMs, snacks, etc....


 

 Excellent - thanks!


----------



## mscott58

Anyone going to have an AKG K872 at NYC CanJam? Cheers


----------



## ironpeg

third_eye said:


> Guys, I wanted to mention that CanJam NYC will be a perfect event to drag along your non-audiophile friends. It's friendly, non-intimidating, and just plain fun. *Anyone *that is into music, gear, technology, and luxury goods will find a lot to enjoy. Some of the looks on non-audiophile people's faces when they hear music like this is truly special, and the most common thing we hear is _"I've never heard music sound this good before.....it's like actually being there"_.
> 
> So bring your friends along and help spread the word!


 
  
 I'm bringing my girlfirend!!


----------



## icefalkon

I'll bring my DX200 and my RWAK100 paired with the C&C BH amp, and my Tralucent 1Plus2's. I was going to bring my MrSpeakers Alpha Primes but he's going to be there...lol.
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## icefalkon

ironpeg said:


> I'm bringing my girlfirend!!


 
 lol lucky you! I tried getting my wife to go and she was like..."um...no." 
  
 Which was followed by..don't spend too much money there either..lol
  
 I did the good husband thing and just nodded and smiled...nodded and smiled...lol
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## mscott58

icefalkon said:


> lol lucky you! I tried getting my wife to go and she was like..."um...no."
> 
> Which was followed by..don't spend too much money there either..lol
> 
> ...


 
 Two of the most powerful words in the English language = "yes dear"


----------



## icefalkon

mscott58 said:


> Two of the most powerful words in the English language = "yes dear"


 
  
 You wanna talk about funny...??? Whenever someone is getting married those are the two words I tell them to rehearse, remember, and repeat...lol
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## mscott58

icefalkon said:


> You wanna talk about funny...??? Whenever someone is getting married those are the two words I tell them to rehearse, remember, and repeat...lol
> 
> Steve from NYC


 
 Learn it, live it, love it...


----------



## FinalHQ

doctorjazz said:


> I've been itching to hear the Sonorous X, will it be on display?


 
 Yes of course!
 We will also bring amplifier for SONOROUS X.
 You will be surprised for the sound of SONOROUS...!
 We are looking forward to see you there!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

finalhq said:


> Yes of course!
> We will also bring amplifier for SONOROUS X.
> You will be surprised for the sound of SONOROUS...!
> We are looking forward to see you there!


 
 Sweet, I been wanting to check these out as well. Just the price is a tad on the richer side of life lol.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

third_eye said:


> Guys, I wanted to mention that CanJam NYC will be a perfect event to drag along your non-audiophile friends. It's friendly, non-intimidating, and just plain fun. *Anyone *that is into music, gear, technology, and luxury goods will find a lot to enjoy. Some of the looks on non-audiophile people's faces when they hear music like this is truly special, and the most common thing we hear is _"I've never heard music sound this good before.....it's like actually being there"_.
> 
> So bring your friends along and help spread the word!


 
 You are absolutely correct sir. My roommate is a woman/singer and stuff. She never heard quality headphones before. Probably the best she heard was Beats by Not so good really. And she heard some singing that literally brought tears from her eyes. She tried on the Focal Elear's, She didn't want to give them back, i had to pry them out of her hands lol.


----------



## memebyull

Honestly I'm so excited for this. I've been wanting to buy a TOTL headphone & IEM and this is just the perfect opportunity to try audition them all at once. Like one of the few upsides to living in this city I guess.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

9 more days fellas/Chicks lol. Woopwoop. The hype is real.


----------



## third_eye

Quote:


illmatic9108 said:


> 9 more days fellas/Chicks lol. Woopwoop. The hype is real.


 
  


memebyull said:


> Honestly I'm so excited for this. I've been wanting to buy a TOTL headphone & IEM and this is just the perfect opportunity to try audition them all at once. Like one of the few upsides to living in this city I guess.


 
  
 Indeed! This is going to be an amazing event.........super excited for this!


----------



## xinghui0711

illmatic9108 said:


> You are absolutely correct sir. My roommate is a woman/singer and stuff. She never heard quality headphones before. Probably the best she heard was Beats by Not so good really. And she heard some singing that literally brought tears from her eyes. She tried on the Focal Elear's, She didn't want to give them back, i had to pry them out of her hands lol.




Tears?! That's some next level stuff lol. I lend my HD800 to a girl friend( Apple ear-bud user) before, and she was completely astonished by the sound. No tears however.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

xinghui0711 said:


> Tears?! That's some next level stuff lol. I lend my HD800 to a girl friend( Apple ear-bud user) before, and she was completely astonished by the sound. No tears however.


 
 She has a very strong passion for vocals. She closed her eyes and the singer in the song hit some notes and it brought tears from her eyes. This is no exaggeration. I'm dead serious.


----------



## third_eye

Prism Sound and WyWires added to exhibitor list!


----------



## doctorjazz

illmatic9108 said:


> third_eye said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I wanted to mention that CanJam NYC will be a perfect event to drag along your non-audiophile friends. It's friendly, non-intimidating, and just plain fun. *Anyone *that is into music, gear, technology, and luxury goods will find a lot to enjoy. Some of the looks on non-audiophile people's faces when they hear music like this is truly special, and the most common thing we hear is _"I've never heard music sound this good before.....it's like actually being there"_.
> ...




I let my wife listen to Ella Fitzgerald/Louis Armstrong (great albums) when I got the HE-1000. She didn't cry, didn't want to own it herself, but she at least didn't think I was THAT big a lunatic to want them...you take what you can get.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doctorjazz said:


> I let my wife listen to Ella Fitzgerald/Louis Armstrong (great albums) when I got the HE-1000. She didn't cry, didn't want to own it herself, but she at least didn't think I was THAT big a lunatic to want them...you take what you can get.


 
 Lol yes, It honestly must of been the song and how it sounded through the gear.


----------



## icefalkon

My wife has heard her favourite freaking love song, 80's rock ballad, and our freaking wedding song through my 650's and the Alpha Primes...
  
 Her reaction....
  
  
 "Yeah...ok...it sounds good."
  
 "Now take out the garbage..." lol
  
 Now her whole family (she's Asian) goes crazy to hear their music on these two headphones (her brothers are Beats people...said with fake disdain...lol)
  
 Her....nope...nothing. LOL 
  
 Instead I might bring a friend....


----------



## doctorjazz

Frankly, having family at these things would KILL it for me, I'd have to spend time/energy worrying about them getting bored, better solo for this FOR ME!


----------



## icefalkon

doctorjazz said:


> Frankly, having family at these things would KILL it for me, I'd have to spend time/energy worrying about them getting bored, better solo for this FOR ME!


 
  
  
 I hear that Doc. I agree. I mean hey..if my friend is bored...we can always go to the hotel bar for awhile. lol


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doctorjazz said:


> Frankly, having family at these things would KILL it for me, I'd have to spend time/energy worrying about them getting bored, better solo for this FOR ME!


 
 Some friends asked me if they can go.... I said NO ! Heck NO !. So i can be distracted from my serious observation of what to do next with my addiction. I don't think so. #firstworldproblems #distractions


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> Some friends asked me if they can go.... I said NO ! Heck NO !. So i can be distracted from my serious observation of what to do next with my addiction. I don't think so. #firstworldproblems #distractions


 
  
 LOL my friend said no...so it's just us audio geeks!
  
 #audiogeeksrule
  
 LOL
  
 Question is what time do we have our first drink..?


----------



## echineko

Well, I'm on the way to the airport right now, so hopefully I'll be well rested for next weekend. Then again, there's probably lots to see in between anyway


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> LOL my friend said no...so it's just us audio geeks!
> 
> #audiogeeksrule
> 
> ...


 
 I have no idea, I'm not much of a drinker. A few won't kill me. But once black out status hit's i'm quite the party. We gotta go back to the Pm session. Because the whambulance starts turning on the sirens on here again lol haha


----------



## joe

echineko said:


> Well, I'm on the way to the airport right now, so hopefully I'll be well rested for next weekend. Then again, there's probably lots to see in between anyway


 
  
 You're flying out quite early, sir! You must have one hell of a layover.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

joe said:


> You're flying out quite early, sir! You must have one hell of a layover.


 
 Sounds like he's going to visit the whole city by the time Canjam hits.


----------



## icefalkon

LOL I'm not much of a drinker either...lightweight here...
  
 Well drinking I'm a lightweight...I'm actually big...
  
 Where big = fat 
  
 But damn happy!


----------



## memebyull

I'm really impressed by the amount of travelling people are doing for this. I'm so incredibly lazy this would be out of the question if I didn't live here.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> LOL I'm not much of a drinker either...lightweight here...
> 
> Well drinking I'm a lightweight...I'm actually big...
> 
> ...


 haha





memebyull said:


> I'm really impressed by the amount of travelling people are doing for this. I'm so incredibly lazy this would be out of the question if I didn't live here.


 Yes, That is serious dedication. Impressive.


----------



## echineko

illmatic9108 said:


> Sounds like he's going to visit the whole city by the time Canjam hits.



Got that right. Plus the wife has a bunch of shows she wants to see etc, so it all works out 



joe said:


> You're flying out quite early, sir! You must have one hell of a layover.



Haha, not really, just a lot of touristy stuff to get done first. It'll be good seeing you again too, Joe


----------



## doggiemom

icefalkon said:


> lol lucky you! I tried getting my wife to go and she was like..."um...no."
> 
> Which was followed by..don't spend too much money there either..lol
> 
> ...


 

 I am getting a kick reading the posts from everyone about their wives/gfs!  This will be my first CanJam, and the hubs says he is looking forward to it.  If you see some dude listening to The Corrs that is him.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Maybe his positive attitude is a trap........ I may have to go to some 3D printing conference or something as payback.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

The wife is coming with me but not to the show. We have a new born at home and two others so this is going to be her vacation and she plans on sleeping in the day of The show. In fact I almost cancelled and settled for a Pittsburg meet because it was getting so expensive between the traveling and hotel room but I know this will be good for her so i decided not to cancel. We did however have to go with a different hotel because they couldn't get me the same room for two nights in a row without making me upgrade to a higher cost room. Now I just have to figure if I should park and take fairy at Hoboken or port imperial


----------



## third_eye

*We're pleased to announce an exclusive event to kick off the CanJam NYC 2017 weekend! Hope you can join us on Friday, February 3 starting at 7pm! *


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Check this vivid dream i had 2 nights ago. I actually still remember it. But some how i had the Sennheiser He-1 in my home. More than likely stolen and i had such a blast listening to the system. And then people we're chasing me. And the tape ended right there. It was wicked. lol hahah. This is based on a true story.


----------



## third_eye

Hope to see many of you on Friday night at the Sennheiser event! I can also confirm that the HE 1 will be at CanJam NYC during regular show hours and will post audition details soon.


----------



## xinghui0711

third_eye said:


> Hope to see many of you on Friday night at the Sennheiser event! I can also confirm that the HE 1 will be at CanJam NYC during regular show hours and will post audition details soon.



From 7PM to? I'm so hyped


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

xinghui0711 said:


> From 7PM to? I'm so hyped


 
 19:00 until Black out obviously lol. Noobs haha


----------



## third_eye

illmatic9108 said:


> 19:00 until Black out obviously lol. Noobs haha


 
  
 Lol, yeah it starts at 7pm and we'll party all night until CanJam NYC opens at 10am the next morning! (kidding)

 Exhibitor setup is from 4p-7p on Friday so many of us will be heading over and expect to get there at around 8pm.


----------



## icefalkon

third_eye said:


> Lol, yeah it's starts at 7pm and we'll party all night until CanJam NYC opens at 10am the next morning! (kidding)


 
 LOL
  
 Ahhh those were the days....
  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## cgiammona

I will be there!


----------



## SkylarGray

Hey all.
  
 AQ is running a contest during the show. Check out the post.
  
 Looking forward to seeing you all there.


----------



## buzzlulu

Question for NY CanJam
  
 I will be attending Sunday 10am at open - as per comments here that it will be the calmest time.  I have never been before and will be specifically going to demo Focal Utopia.  Focal will have a booth there?  From past experience will they have more than one Utopia's to listen to or will there be a significant line?  Can you connect your own iPhone to listen to your own tunes?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I'll be there Saturday. Might make it on Sunday. Depending on the hangover from the after dinner drinks I got planned with some of the company drivers who live in Bk.


----------



## Netforce

buzzlulu said:


> Question for NY CanJam
> 
> I will be attending Sunday 10am at open - as per comments here that it will be the calmest time.  I have never been before and will be specifically going to demo Focal Utopia.  Focal will have a booth there?  From past experience will they have more than one Utopia's to listen to or will there be a significant line?  Can you connect your own iPhone to listen to your own tunes?


 
 Good news, since the Utopia are pretty popular you can bet more than a few companies will be bringing a pair of Utopia. Focal without a doubt will have it, our Questyle table will have a pair as well. Generally preferred that people just use the music on the computer or which ever device is available. I let folks plug in their own source unless the booth isn't swarmed with people then I may ask if they can come back later when things slow down.


----------



## buzzlulu

Thanks
Would Focal, being the manufacturer, have multiple pairs of Utopias (going by their appearance at past shows)?


----------



## Niyologist

I purchased the ticket for both the 4th and the 5th. This is my first Can Jam event. So I look forward to it.


----------



## Happytalk

Since headfi-ers are music lovers, why not go see some live music? NYC is particularly known for being the hub of the world for jazz musicians. Particularly younger, yet undiscovered, great artists.


----------



## Darkestred

third_eye said:


> *We're pleased to announce an exclusive event to kick off the CanJam NYC 2017 weekend! Hope you can join us on Friday, February 3 starting at 7pm! *


 
 Nice was just here last Friday.


----------



## gearofwar

happytalk said:


> Since headfi-ers are music lovers, why not go see some live music? NYC is particularly known for being the hub of the world for jazz musicians. Particularly younger, yet undiscovered, great artists.


 
 I'm sure some of us do but most have busy lifestyle and strictly work schedule to pay off all the expenses living here that's why high-end audio devices are more easy for us to approach the music. They key word here is "Time".


----------



## doctorjazz

Time is indeed rough to manage, but a bit of live music here and there is a great recharge imo.


----------



## doggiemom

happytalk said:


> Since headfi-ers are music lovers, why not go see some live music? NYC is particularly known for being the hub of the world for jazz musicians. Particularly younger, yet undiscovered, great artists.


 

 Because we would rather listen to the recording later, so we can argue about which headphones and IEMs best reproduce the soundstage of the live show.


----------



## icefalkon

doggiemom said:


> Because we would rather listen to the recording later, so we can argue about which headphones and IEMs best reproduce the soundstage of the live show.


 
 LOL touche'...
  
 Ahhh....if I could put time in a bottle....
  
 Oh wait...someone else wrote that line...my bad...lol
  
 (Jim Croce)


----------



## doctorjazz

(been to lots of live shows that sound nowhere as good as my rigs at home, but I still love going to hear live music...)


----------



## doggiemom

doctorjazz said:


> (been to lots of live shows that sound nowhere as good as my rigs at home, but I still love going to hear live music...)


 

 Very true, me too.  I love the communal experience of a good show........ too bad they don't start at 6 so I can be home for my normal bedtime.


----------



## esimms86

esimms86 | XL | 1


----------



## moedawg140

The forecast looks like it will be at freezing or below freezing during the upcoming CanJam weekend, which means jacket shopping today at REI! 

Does anyone (who lives in freezing cold temperatures) have any suggestions on a really warm jacket that's waterproof/weather resistant as well? Preferably a jacket that can be purchased at REI or is similar to a jacket that can be purchased at REI would be most appreciated. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## moedawg140

Oh, and if anyone has any IEM/headphone, etc. requests, I'll bring along any item that's requested (currently shown in my profile).


----------



## fuhransahis

moedawg140 said:


> The forecast looks like it will be at freezing or below freezing during the upcoming CanJam weekend, which means jacket shopping today at REI!
> 
> Does anyone (who lives in freezing cold temperatures) have any suggestions on a really warm jacket that's waterproof/weather resistant as well? Preferably a jacket that can be purchased at REI or is similar to a jacket that can be purchased at REI would be most appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance!




Definitely, tough to let you know of a specific model though since I'm not sure what your stylistic preferences are or your size, but I'd check out

www.evo.com

I snowboard and it's where I get most of my gear from, they always have a sale or two (plus an outlet section).

If you'd rather pick up at the REI store in glad to help you pick one out.

Edit: as a rule if thumb, jackets that have Gore Tex insulation tend to be the most waterproof and warmest ones. Should be plenty of options there


----------



## moedawg140

fuhransahis said:


> Definitely, tough to let you know of a specific model though since I'm not sure what your stylistic preferences are or your size, but I'd check out
> 
> www.evo.com
> 
> ...




More about what do you personally use that you like the most, since you have experience with being in the cold/extreme cold - then I can check out the jacket(s) at my local REI. 

Thanks for the link!


----------



## fuhransahis

moedawg140 said:


> More about what do you personally use that you like the most, since you have experience with being in the cold/extreme cold - then I can check out the jacket(s) at my local REI.
> 
> Thanks for the link!




Gotcha, in that case yeah I don't wear my snowboard or ski jacket in the city as they may be overkill being bulkier than usual, so maybe something like this:

https://www.rei.com/product/103389/the-north-face-thermoball-triclimate-3-in-1-jacket-mens

That way you wear all three jacket layers when it's crazy cold or can use the inner laters on their own in more moderate temps.


----------



## Niyologist

fuhransahis said:


> Gotcha, in that case yeah I don't wear my snowboard or ski jacket in the city as they may be overkill being bulkier than usual, so maybe something like this:
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/103389/the-north-face-thermoball-triclimate-3-in-1-jacket-mens
> 
> That way you wear all three jacket layers when it's crazy cold or can use the inner laters on their own in more moderate temps.




Yeah. It's going to be pretty cold next weekend. Those going to Can Jam next weekend. Make sure to bundle up. I'm still keeping an eye on any weather anomalies. So far everything looks good.


----------



## wellers73

moedawg140 said:


> Oh, and if anyone has any IEM/headphone, etc. requests, I'll bring along any item that's requested (currently shown in my profile).


 

 Thanks for offering - that's quite a list! I'd love to check out the JH Laylas, if they're universal fit.


----------



## moedawg140

fuhransahis said:


> Gotcha, in that case yeah I don't wear my snowboard or ski jacket in the city as they may be overkill being bulkier than usual, so maybe something like this:
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/103389/the-north-face-thermoball-triclimate-3-in-1-jacket-mens
> 
> That way you wear all three jacket layers when it's crazy cold or can use the inner laters on their own in more moderate temps.




Thanks for the link! The 3 in 1 jacket is 2 layers, not 3. You can wear the 2 layers 3 ways, hence the 3 in 1 jacket title/category/feature. 




wellers73 said:


> Thanks for offering - that's quite a list! I'd love to check out the JH Laylas, if they're universal fit.




The JH Layla that I own is custom, unfortunately. It's tough to find a universal that sounds similar to the Layla, but I'll have one for you (that I think sounds a bit like the Layla) to check out that I should have in tow by the time CanJam starts.


----------



## Dellwolf

Dang, I missed a chance to get a shirt. Will they also be sold at Canjam NYC or did you have to get them here?


----------



## Dellwolf

moedawg140 said:


> Oh, and if anyone has any IEM/headphone, etc. requests, I'll bring along any item that's requested (currently shown in my profile).


I would like to try the Noble/Massdrop X IEM and the Fostex X Massdrop TH-XOO Ebony if you could bring those?


----------



## moedawg140

dellwolf said:


> I would like to try the Noble/Massdrop X IEM and the Fostex X Massdrop TH-XOO Ebony if you could bring those?


 
  
 For sure.


----------



## third_eye

dellwolf said:


> Dang, I missed a chance to get a shirt. Will they also be sold at Canjam NYC or did you have to get them here?


 
  
 We'll have some extra available, what's your size?


----------



## Dellwolf

third_eye said:


> We'll have some extra available, what's your size?


Large, thank you!


----------



## third_eye

*Name Badge Update*
 Guys, the default badge printing through Eventbrite will not feature your Head-Fi Name. If you would like to have your Head-Fi Username printed on your badge please send me a PM with your full name (First, Last) and HF Username.


----------



## mscott58

third_eye said:


> *Name Badge Update*
> Guys, the default badge printing through Eventbrite will not feature your Head-Fi Name. If you would like to have your Head-Fi Username printed on your badge please send me a PM with your full name (First, Last) and HF Username.


 
 So for clarity, it will default to showing your real name, but if we contact you we can have our HF username added. Would that be in addition to our real name or instead of? Would be great to have both our real names (at least first name) and usernames. Thanks!


----------



## third_eye

mscott58 said:


> So for clarity, it will default to showing your real name, but if we contact you we can have our HF username added. Would that be in addition to our real name or instead of? Would be great to have both our real names (at least first name) and usernames. Thanks!


 
  
 Correct. The HF Username would be in addition to the full name. All badges will have a default First/Last already on them.


----------



## mscott58

third_eye said:


> Correct. The HF Username would be in addition to the full name. All badges will have a default First/Last already on them.


 
 Perfect. Thanks Ethan!


----------



## Overkill Red

Will try my best to be there!


----------



## luckyshot

Again, I got tickets online- Luckyshot-L-x2, that is 2Ts large. Thanks


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

third_eye said:


> Correct. The HF Username would be in addition to the full name. All badges will have a default First/Last already on them.


Ugh, I sent a pm anyways. We all we're getting the badges? And where did we sign up for one earlier?


----------



## mscott58

illmatic9108 said:


> Ugh, I sent a pm anyways. We all we're getting the badges? And where did we sign up for one earlier?


 
 It's part of the process when you registered for the show. They usually just print out badges based upon your registration information, which might not have included your HF handle. Cheers


----------



## Dellwolf

mscott58 said:


> It's part of the process when you registered for the show. They usually just print out badges based upon your registration information, which might not have included your HF handle. Cheers


I have the problem that my parents bought 3 tickets at once for us and it only ever asked for one name, so does that mean that my mom's name will be on all 3?


----------



## echineko

I would have preferred the option to only have the headfi nick displayed, really. It would probably make the most sense anyway.


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks for the suggestions on a coat to purchase, those who participated. 

The winner is...drumroll.....





















The REI Co-Op Magma 850 Down Jacket. 





850 of Down fill, one of the highest in the industry (higher fill usually is a thick ski jacket or uber expensive), is ultra lightweight, and is keeping me warm as I type this! The Down jacket will be a layer underneath my Puma America's Cup Team USA Oracle Tag Heuer Sailing Jacket, which is essentially a lightweight weather-resistant shell jacket.


----------



## mscott58

dellwolf said:


> I have the problem that my parents bought 3 tickets at once for us and it only ever asked for one name, so does that mean that my mom's name will be on all 3?


 
 Hate to admit that IMO this is one of the most surreal posts ever...
  
 ...but then again maybe I'm just jealous that my parents would never consider going to something like this, but seeing that I'm the parent of 3 it would be a bit strange.


----------



## moedawg140

dellwolf said:


> I have the problem that my parents bought 3 tickets at once for us and it only ever asked for one name, so does that mean that my mom's name will be on all 3?




Nice! No worries, just PM the man, the myth, the legend, third_eye, and I'm sure that he will take care of it!


----------



## icefalkon

moedawg140 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions on a coat to purchase, those who participated.
> 
> The winner is...drumroll.....
> 
> ...


 
  
 VERY nice choice!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Silly question added. Do I have to preregister or can I just show up on Saturday and pay then?


----------



## mscott58

illmatic9108 said:


> Silly question added. Do I have to preregister or can I just show up on Saturday and pay then?


 
 As CanJam's you can typically pre-register or just just show up, but the "day-of"/"at the door" pricing is incrementally higher (something like $5). Cheers and hope to see you there


----------



## AxelCloris

I want my badge to read "Lord of Time and Tacos."


----------



## adonissk

echineko said:


> I would have preferred the option to only have the headfi nick displayed, really. It would probably make the most sense anyway.


 

 Second that!


----------



## jude

​
NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​  
Check out this sneak preview of just some of the things you can hear and see at CanJam NYC 2017, including some exclusive first reveals of exciting new products! Come join us on February 4-5, 2017 at the New York Marriott Marquis for CanJam NYC!
 ​ Video Index:
  ​ 
1:37 - MrSpeakers
 4:04 - Sennheiser
 5:24 - Echobox
 7:25 - Chord Electronics
 13:36 - HIFIMAN
 18:23 - Audio Precision
 20:06 - THX
 22:47 - Sony
 28:49 -smyth Research
 30:45 -Cayin
 32:51 - AudioQuest36:54 - Woo Audio
 35:01 - Audeze
 39:14 - Focal
 40:58 - Kimber Kable
 41:25 - Mytek Digital
 43:15 - Schiit Audio
 44:12 - Abyss
 44:49 - Lotoo
 46:05 - Evolution of Sound
 47:23 - StereoPravda
 48:21 - 1MORE49:54 - Empire Ears
 48:54 - Atomic Floyd
 49:16 - Noble Audio
 50:27 - Unique Melody
 50:44 - Campfire Audio
 51:12 - Cardas
 51:40 - final
 52:25 - Periodic Audio
 53:22 - Acoustic Research
 55:28 - FiiO
 56:03 - TheBIT
  
  

_CanJam NYC 2017 Preview and Sneak Peeks - Head-Fi TV _produced by Joseph Cwik, Jude Mansilla, and Brian Murphy


----------



## Netforce

jude said:


> ​
> NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> Check out this sneak preview of just some of the things you can hear and see at CanJam NYC 2017, including some exclusive first reveals of exciting new products! Come join us on February 4-5, 2017 at the New York Marriott Marquis for CanJam NYC!
> 
> ...




 Thanks for the video! I know everyone worked real hard to put together this CanJam video, real excited to go!


----------



## Dellwolf

mscott58 said:


> Hate to admit that IMO this is one of the most surreal posts ever...
> 
> ...but then again maybe I'm just jealous that my parents would never consider going to something like this, but seeing that I'm the parent of 3 it would be a bit strange.


Honestly, my parents have somewhat come to hate this hobby because it's all I talk about and cost a lot of money, they've just been wanting to take me to NYC since they used to go a lot before they had me. Plus they both used to work for US Airways(now the new American) so flying doesn't cost us much.


----------



## Dellwolf

moedawg140 said:


> Nice! No worries, just PM the man, the myth, the legend, third_eye, and I'm sure that he will take care of it!


He took care of it for me. I'm extremely excited about going, the only meet I've ever been to was a smaller one here in Charlotte, NC.


----------



## mscott58

dellwolf said:


> He took care of it for me. I'm extremely excited about going, the only meet I've ever been to was a smaller one here in Charlotte, NC.


 
 Well your mind and ears (and likely budget) will be blown by a full-scale CanJam. They're really fun and a bit overwhelming. Be sure to look up some of us older-timers and we'll help provide some guidance if you're interested. Cheers and see you in a few days


----------



## Overkill Red

dellwolf said:


> He took care of it for me. I'm extremely excited about going, the only meet I've ever been to was a smaller one here in Charlotte, NC.


 
  
 One trick I learned from CanJam Singapore is: on Saturday, find the stuff you REALLY want to listen to, and go back for them on Sunday morning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Much more quiet, and less of a line, if any at all.
  
 Can't wait for this one!


----------



## Jack Vang

To say that i'm stoked for NYC CanJam would be an understatement. Catch me and @Canyon Runner at the Empire Ears booth as we'll have the entire line available to audition. Dean will also be present to shoot impressions on the spot for those that desire customs. See you all soon!


----------



## Dellwolf

mscott58 said:


> Well your mind and ears (and likely budget) will be blown by a full-scale CanJam. They're really fun and a bit overwhelming. Be sure to look up some of us older-timers and we'll help provide some guidance if you're interested. Cheers and see you in a few days


There was still some great stuff at the meet I went to, Stax 009, which blew my mind then and kinda made everything else sound bad for the time after and the Empire Ears Olympus Lineup which I later got for review about a week after the meet up. I also got to meet Dan Clark of MrSpeakers while I was up in Pittsburgh over Christmas/Winter break visiting family and got to try my CIEMs (EE Spartan, my profile pic) on his AK 380. I look forward to meeting all of you and hope that the Sennheiser HE1 line isn't tooooo long.


----------



## Dellwolf

jack vang said:


> To say that i'm stoked for NYC CanJam would be an understatement. Catch me and @Canyon Runner
> at the Empire Ears booth as we'll have the entire line available to audition. Dean will also be present to shoot impressions on the spot for those that desire customs. See you all soon!


Hey, Jack I'll finally get to meet you after pm'ing and texting you for like a year, wish I could have when I got my impressions done by Dean.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

mscott58 said:


> As CanJam's you can typically pre-register or just just show up, but the "day-of"/"at the door" pricing is incrementally higher (something like $5). Cheers and hope to see you there


Thanks for the clarification. I was just making sure I didn't have to pay anything beforehand. My calender was marked long ago. See you folks there.


----------



## mrspeakers

We're super-excited to premier our latest creation, AEON!
  
 AEON is a closed-back circumaural planar magnetic, all metal construction, a new driver, exceptionally comfortable, and only $799.99.


----------



## Niyologist

mrspeakers said:


> We're super-excited to premier our latest creation, AEON!
> 
> AEON is a closed-back circumaural planar magnetic, all metal construction, a new driver, exceptionally comfortable, and only $799.99.




The Aeon looks stunning. Fine Craftsmanship indeed.


----------



## Hansotek

mrspeakers said:


> We're super-excited to premier our latest creation, AEON!
> 
> AEON is a closed-back circumaural planar magnetic, all metal construction, a new driver, exceptionally comfortable, and only $799.99.


 
  
 I like the design. It's sort of H.R. Giger-esque. I'll just go ahead and get this out of my system....


----------



## Dellwolf

mrspeakers said:


> We're super-excited to premier our latest creation, AEON!
> 
> AEON is a closed-back circumaural planar magnetic, all metal construction, a new driver, exceptionally comfortable, and only $799.99.


I'm just wondering how long the line will be.


----------



## DanWiggins

overkill red said:


> One trick I learned from CanJam Singapore is: on Saturday, find the stuff you REALLY want to listen to, and go back for them on Sunday morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 We solved that by setting up four listening stations...


----------



## Toom

jude said:


> ​
> NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> Check out this sneak preview of just some of the things you can hear and see at CanJam NYC 2017, including some exclusive first reveals of exciting new products! Come join us on February 4-5, 2017 at the New York Marriott Marquis for CanJam NYC!
> 
> ...




  
 I want to see an edit of this with all the normal words removed, where it's just you talking jargon, numbers and letters and confusing terms, like some malfunctioning robot.


----------



## Charliemotta




----------



## WayTooCrazy

Any Head-Fiers from Connecticut going?


----------



## jibzilla

It will be really interesting to see how HFM fares.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

mrspeakers said:


> We're super-excited to premier our latest creation, AEON!
> 
> AEON is a closed-back circumaural planar magnetic, all metal construction, a new driver, exceptionally comfortable, and only $799.99.


 
 Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, a couple volunteer slots for CanJam NYC have opened up again. If interested, send me a PM. Volunteers will do a 4 hour shift at the Registration Desk and will receive a weekend pass, CanJam NYC T-Shirt, and Super Bowl(ing) Watch Party ticket for Sunday night. Can't wait to see everyone this weekend!!


----------



## Stillhart

toom said:


> I want to see an edit of this with all the normal words removed, where it's just you talking jargon, numbers and letters and confusing terms, like some malfunctioning robot.


 
  
 Just watch the Sony section then.
  


hansotek said:


> I like the design. It's sort of H.R. Giger-esque. I'll just go ahead and get this out of my system....


 
  
 Anthropomorphizing!  They don't have ear holes there, nub.


----------



## Toom

stillhart said:


> Just watch the Sony section then.


 
  
 Yep - I was waiting for his head to start spinning round and his eyes to start flashing uncontrollably in that bit.


----------



## Evshrug

stillhart said:


> Just watch the Sony section then.
> 
> Anthropomorphizing!  They don't have ear holes there, nub.



Where do they have their ear holes then, their knees!? IMBOSSIBLE!


----------



## Stillhart

evshrug said:


> Where do they have their ear holes then, their knees!? IMBOSSIBLE!


 
  
 They're aliens, they may not even have ear holes.  They might use chitin-conduction to sense pressure changes in the air as taste for all we know.  Their headphones are probably full-body suits.


----------



## icefalkon

jack vang said:


> To say that i'm stoked for NYC CanJam would be an understatement. Catch me and @Canyon Runner at the Empire Ears booth as we'll have the entire line available to audition. Dean will also be present to shoot impressions on the spot for those that desire customs. See you all soon!


 
 Awesome!


----------



## icefalkon

third_eye said:


> Guys, a couple volunteer slots for CanJam NYC have opened up again. If interested, send me a PM. Volunteers will do a 4 hour shift at the Registration Desk and will receive a weekend pass, CanJam NYC T-Shirt, and Super Bowl(ing) Watch Party ticket for Sunday night. Can't wait to see everyone this weekend!!


 
  
 We show up at 9am right?


----------



## third_eye

icefalkon said:


> We show up at 9am right?


 
  
 Yep! We'll be at  Registration from 8am onwards, so any time after that is fine.


----------



## icefalkon

third_eye said:


> Yep! We'll be at  Registration from 8am onwards, so any time after that is fine.


 
 Cool I'll be there at 8 then.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here's the updated Seminar Schedule for CanJam NYC......this info will also be provided in a handout at Registration. These are fantastic topics and seating is limited so be sure to mark your schedules and plan accordingly! 
*CanJam NYC Seminar Schedule (Updated)*
Saturday, February 4

 *1pm-2pm Music Recording and High Fidelity *Panel includes: Grammy Award-winning Music Producer Jerry “Wonda” Duplessis, Jude Mansilla of Head-Fi.org, and Dan Clark of MrSpeakers. Moderated by Frank Iacone of Headphone.guru (Majestic Room)

 *2pm-3pm* *What the Specs Don’t Tell You and Why* with Dan Foley of Audio Precision (Shubert Room)

 *3pm-4pm The Future of Headphone Audio: VR and Beyond *Panel includes:: Skylar Gray of Audioquest, Sankar Thiagasamudram of Audeze, Andrew Mason of THX, Jacqueline Bosnjak of Mach 1 Studios, and Jude Mansilla of Head-Fi.org. Moderated by Ola Bjorling of MediaMonks and Audiostream.com (Majestic Room)

 Sunday, February 4
 

*11am-Noon Introduction to Headphone Testing and Analysis* with Chris Gill of Audio Precision (Shubert Room)


----------



## cellarbro

Might be a random question but how does one get the canjam badges?


----------



## joe

@cellarbro - If you mean the one on your profile, you've got one! If you mean at the event, just bring your Eventbrite receipt, and we can look you up to give you your badge.


----------



## joe

By the way, if anyone is missing their CanJam NYC profile badge, send me a PM, and I'll get it added to your profile.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

joe said:


> @cellarbro - If you mean the one on your profile, you've got one! If you mean at the event, just bring your Eventbrite receipt, and we can look you up to give you your badge.


 
 So that is the only way i'll get a badge ? Man. :/. It's not like no one is going to have a hard time spotting me anyways lol.


----------



## ironpeg

Give me the badge!!!!


----------



## joe

@ironpeg - Done!


----------



## ironpeg

joe said:


>


 
 Thank you sir!


----------



## czy6412

Wow XIAUDIO will appear on Canjam! According to my friend XIAUDIO Amp can rival Headtrip in terms of SQ when driving Abyss AB-1266.


----------



## maxh22

joe said:


>


 
 May I have a badge too?


----------



## joe

@maxh22 - All set!
  
 But guys, *PM me if you need a badge*. We should be talking about what we're looking forward to as this event!
  
 There's a LOT of cool gear that's going to be shown. I don't think I can pick a top thing. There's so many things.
  
 If I were to collect all the things I'm looking forward to hearing, I'd look something like this:


----------



## maxh22

joe said:


> @maxh22 - All set!
> 
> But guys, *PM me if you need a badge*. We should be talking about what we're looking forward to as this event!
> 
> ...


 
  
 We must prepare our ears for the overwhelming pleasure we will soon experience. 
  
 I'm really excited to check out the Chord booth, the new Hifiman headphones and systems, Mr. Speakers new headphone, the smyth demo, and pretty much all the IEMS there.


----------



## m8o

mrspeakers said:


> We're super-excited to premier our latest creation, AEON!
> 
> AEON is a closed-back circumaural planar magnetic, all metal construction, a new driver, exceptionally comfortable, and only $799.99.


 

Really looking forward to hearing this. Not quite as much as getting the Ether Flow C upgrade returned to me to hear that. But just by a smidge.


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> So that is the only way i'll get a badge ? Man. :/. It's not like no one is going to have a hard time spotting me anyways lol.


 
  
  
 Yeah...lol we'll be hanging out...two big guys...one tall and one short. lol


----------



## icefalkon

I can't wait to test out a boat load of IEM's and full size can's. The Andromeda and Vega are at the top of my list. Portable amp's are also on my "to see" list. I'm looking for a good used portable amp that can drive full size can's...if anyone has anything they want to sell, let me know please. 
  
 Oh and I can't wait to finally meet everyone finally!


----------



## gearofwar

joe said:


>


 
 Thanks alot.


----------



## shiorisekine

jude said:


> ​NOTE:  If you can't see the embedded video above, please *CLICK HERE* to see the video.​
> Check out this sneak preview of just some of the things you can hear and see at CanJam NYC 2017, including some exclusive first reveals of exciting new products! Come join us on February 4-5, 2017 at the New York Marriott Marquis for CanJam NYC!
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome video guys.


----------



## al11588

I am hyped this will be my first canjam.


----------



## Dellwolf

al11588 said:


> I am hyped this will be my first canjam.


This will be my first too.


----------



## al11588

dellwolf said:


> This will be my first too.


 
  
 Cool. I think everyone is looking to spend their Tax Refund money on headphones and IEM's. LOL. I go to audio engineer or developer meetups in NYC.


----------



## germay0653

axelcloris said:


> I want my badge to read "Lord of Time and Tacos."


 

 And what does your throne look like?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

If i don't have a badge waiting at registration for me i'll just have the "I'm with stupid" sticker. lol


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> Yeah...lol we'll be hanging out...two big guys...one tall and one short. lol


 
 I'm going there for the num/num's. Keens btch's


----------



## icefalkon

LOL Keens......yummmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> LOL Keens......yummmmmmmmmmmmm


 
 We are going to receive some heat over this again lol. Well i'm not afraid to stand in no kitchen. 5 days to go.


----------



## austinpop

Excited to be coming to my second CanJam, having gone to SoCal last year. I feel like a seasoned veteran hearing all the first timers with their anxious questions! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I know I skew to an older, fogier demographic, but this where I'm going Saturday night:
  
http://nyphil.org/concerts-tickets/1617/tchaikovsky-festival-first-piano-concerto-manfred-symphony
  
 Probably explains why I like the HD800s so much!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

austinpop said:


> Excited to be coming to my second CanJam, having gone to SoCal last year. I feel like a seasoned veteran hearing all the first timers with their anxious questions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I love me some piano, But no i am a little to young for concerto's . I'm sure it will be a blast, I heard of that player before.


----------



## krumley7882

Wish NYC wasn't so far away.....


----------



## krumley7882

Thanks Jude- Always appreciate your succinct description/analysis of new audio goodness.


----------



## icefalkon

austinpop said:


> Excited to be coming to my second CanJam, having gone to SoCal last year. I feel like a seasoned veteran hearing all the first timers with their anxious questions!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 This will be my evening tonight 
  
 https://www.nhl.com/gamecenter/cbj-vs-nyr/2017/01/31/2016020742#game=2016020742,game_state=preview
  
 GO RANGERS!
  
 lol


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> This will be my evening tonight
> 
> https://www.nhl.com/gamecenter/cbj-vs-nyr/2017/01/31/2016020742#game=2016020742,game_state=preview
> 
> ...


 
 Rags, boooooo !!!!! Get off the stage Mr 94


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> Rags, boooooo !!!!! Get off the stage Mr 94


 
 LOL I've been a season ticket holder for almost 22yrs...i love em...well not always...except when I'm hating them...lol


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> LOL I've been a season ticket holder for almost 22yrs...i love em...well not always...except when I'm hating them...lol


 
 Message me when the drought is over lol


----------



## icefalkon

LOL well we're 4th in our Division with 31W - 17L....we made the wildcard slot for the playoff's...so there's a shot. No matter what...it's full of disappointments and exuberance...sort of like being a Jets fan with football...
  
 Although they have more disappointments...lol


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> LOL well we're 4th in our Division with 31W - 17L....we made the wildcard slot for the playoff's...so there's a shot. No matter what...it's full of disappointments and exuberance...sort of like being a Jets fan with football...
> 
> Although they have more disappointments...lol


 
 My Devils will be back to Glory form soon. Still rebuilding, Same with my football team Da Bears !


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> My Devils will be back to Glory form soon. Still rebuilding, Same with my football team Da Bears !


 
 Ahhhhh yes....Da Bears!


----------



## doctorjazz

Almost anyone has it better than a Jets fan...


----------



## eddiek997

doctorjazz said:


> Almost anyone has it better than a Jets fan...


 

 Eagles fans being one of the exceptions....


----------



## meringo

Try being a Bills fan. 17 years without a playoff spot.


----------



## icefalkon

LOL too funny


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Once i took the Browns to the Superbowl. Guess the location ? lol


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> Once i took the Browns to the Superbowl. Guess the location ? lol


 
  
 Your house? LOL I don't know?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> Your house? LOL I don't know?


 
 You never heard the phrase take the Browns to the Superbowl when you are about to use the toilet ? Where have you been inside Nyc ? The sewer's ?


----------



## Kerwin515

I'm really excited! This is my first CanJam.  I also convinced two non audio enthusiast buddies to tag along.  Question though, can we bring our own music for demos or will it just be a lot of Diana Krall on Saturday?


----------



## Dellwolf

kerwin515 said:


> I'm really excited! This is my first CanJam.  I also convinced two non audio enthusiast buddies to tag along.  Question though, can we bring our own music for demos or will it just be a lot of Diana Krall on Saturday?


I have the same question. I would think that it would be dependent on each booth and the company would decide that.


----------



## austinpop

kerwin515 said:


> I'm really excited! This is my first CanJam.  I also convinced two non audio enthusiast buddies to tag along.  Question though, can we bring our own music for demos or will it just be a lot of Diana Krall on Saturday?


 
  
 Yes, you are condemned to Diana Krall, Joni Mitchell, and Pink Floyd. No exceptions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Actually yes, of course you can. Most, not all, exhibitors are super-accommodating.
  
 What I found was best was to bring your music on a phone or DAP, as well as cabling that accepts a USB A plug. That makes it super easy to plug into whatever DAC is being used in the setup.
  
 For iPhone, I have the Apple CCK adapter, and I load up music onto the Onkyo HF Player app. There are a gazillion other ways to do this. Just be prepared, and you never have to listen to Diana or Joni or Adele again.


----------



## Kerwin515

austinpop said:


> Yes, you are condemned to Diana Krall, Joni Mitchell, and Pink Floyd. No exceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Heheheh, fantastic reply! Phone might be an issue since it's a relatively ancient Google Nexus 5 with little space left. Do you think a thumb drive or a portable HD would be ok?  I hope so!


----------



## joe

Bring your own music! Just be sure to ask the exhibitor if you can plug in your own source or insert a card into their player, etc.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

joe said:


> Bring your own music! Just be sure to ask the exhibitor if you can plug in your own source or insert a card into their player, etc.


 
 Joe what other way's are there to connect an Android smartphone ? Like the most common form of connection besides 3.5 to 3.5 cable connection.


----------



## doctorjazz

Need an OTG cable, that usually (but not always) will allow digital out of the phones. Some newer form use usb-c, needs it's own otg (I have had some success with HTC10 and Denon DA-10, but have had others amp/dacs that wouldn't connect, seems to be pot luck).


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doctorjazz said:


> Need an OTG cable, that usually (but not always) will allow digital out of the phones. Some newer form use usb-c, needs it's own otg (I have had some success with HTC10 and Denon DA-10, but have had others amp/dacs that wouldn't connect, seems to be pot luck).


 
 Crap, I have the Zte Axon 7 mini, And that uses the USB-C


----------



## doctorjazz

I got an adaptor from Amazon that works with usb-c for my HTC10
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D401PYW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Have only tried it with the Denon and the CEntrance Hifi M8 LX; Android stuff is hit or miss, not possible to predict of another phone/dac combo will work, from what I've read (and my personal problems sometimes getting a connection).


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doctorjazz said:


> I got an adaptor from Amazon that works with usb-c for my HTC10
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01D401PYW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Have only tried it with the Denon and the CEntrance Hifi M8 LX; Android stuff is hit or miss, not possible to predict of another phone/dac combo will work, from what I've read (and my personal problems sometimes getting a connection).


 
 Maybe i'll just bring a 3.5 to 3.5 plug and call it a day. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## doctorjazz

I don't think you'll lose much if you put it at full volume and use the headphone out (though you'll only be using the amp, not the dac)


----------



## Dellwolf

illmatic9108 said:


> Maybe i'll just bring a 3.5 to 3.5 plug and call it a day. Thanks for the heads up though.







illmatic9108 said:


> Crap, I have the Zte Axon 7 mini, And that uses the USB-C


I have a male usb-C to female usb-A adapter since I have an LG V20. So if I'm not using it at any point and I happen to run into you then, I can let you borrow it for a bit. I'm staying at the Marriott that Canjam is in so I won't be too hard to find.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

dellwolf said:


> I have a male usb-C to female usb-A adapter since I have an LG V20. So if I'm not using it at any point and I happen to run into you then, I can let you borrow it for a bit. I'm staying at the Marriott that Canjam is in so I won't be too hard to find.


 
 Sounds good brother. Eventually we'll start a little posse of walking around together trying out stuff. Make it much easier. If anyone else is down with the get down.


----------



## doctorjazz

Same on this end, I can bring that adaptor for the HTC10 usb c, should work for any usb c android phone..


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> You never heard the phrase take the Browns to the Superbowl when you are about to use the toilet ? Where have you been inside Nyc ? The sewer's ?


 
 LMAO that's just wrong.


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> Sounds good brother. Eventually we'll start a little posse of walking around together trying out stuff. Make it much easier. If anyone else is down with the get down.


 
 Well of course I'm down for that...but I'm at the Regi desk until 130pm. I'll be coming back on Sunday for the serious hard looks at everything though.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

icefalkon said:


> Well of course I'm down for that...but I'm at the Regi desk until 130pm. I'll be coming back on Sunday for the serious hard looks at everything though.


 
 I'm going to Register the day before the event. Because i do things last minute. But i'm never late.


----------



## Overkill Red

icefalkon said:


> Well of course I'm down for that...but I'm at the Regi desk until 130pm. I'll be coming back on Sunday for the serious hard looks at everything though.




On Saturday? I'll see you there, then!


----------



## icefalkon

illmatic9108 said:


> I'm going to Register the day before the event. Because i do things last minute. But i'm never late.


 
  


overkill red said:


> On Saturday? I'll see you there, then!


 
  
 Awesome! My badge will say Steve from NYC...lol...doubt it. But at least it will say Icefalkon. lol


----------



## Netforce

Speaking of OTG cables I really love this type c OTG cable, I use it all the time. 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01COOQIKU/

Also when using your phone as a source with an OTG try to use an app like USB audio player pro. That app has given me the least amount of headaches when I demo gear or others demo my gear.


----------



## Dellwolf

netforce said:


> Speaking of OTG cables I really love this type c OTG cable, I use it all the time.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01COOQIKU/
> 
> Also when using your phone as a source with an OTG try to use an app like USB audio player pro. That app has given me the least amount of headaches when I demo gear or others demo my gear.


I just don't use any kind of usb audio player, the ability to connect an external DAC is built into Android and I've never had a problem with doing that.


----------



## Overkill Red

icefalkon said:


> Awesome! My badge will say Steve from NYC...lol...doubt it. But at least it will say Icefalkon. lol


 
  
 Sweet!
 It seems I'll be working the registration booth with you from 9am - 1pm on Saturday.
  
 Cheers,
 Edgar


----------



## icefalkon

Very cool. It's gonna be a great time


----------



## xinghui0711

My dentist appointment happens to be at noon of the first day of CanJam  :/ probably won't be there until 2PM ish, but I'm excited !


----------



## Dellwolf

xinghui0711 said:


> My dentist appointment happens to be at noon of the first day of CanJam  :/ probably won't be there until 2PM ish, but I'm excited !


You could try to reschedule your appointment, that's what I would do.


----------



## doggiemom

icefalkon said:


> This will be my evening tonight
> 
> https://www.nhl.com/gamecenter/cbj-vs-nyr/2017/01/31/2016020742#game=2016020742,game_state=preview
> 
> ...



Booooooooo, lets go buffalo! Except tonight. :mad:


----------



## mrspeakers

Everything is shipped! See you all Saturday!


----------



## memebyull

So I've been seeing the comments about how it's a bit crazy on Saturday compared to Sunday. How bad are the lines really? Also is it too late to change my Saturday pass into an all weekend pass?


----------



## m8o

mrspeakers said:


> Everything is shipped! See you all Saturday!




Big thumbs up. Yep thank you for the effort with half the staff sick at times over the weeks; got the tracking number.

Only decision for Saturday morning will be if I should bring the broken-in headphone I was planning or an unbroken-in Ether Flow C.


----------



## third_eye

memebyull said:


> So I've been seeing the comments about how it's a bit crazy on Saturday compared to Sunday. How bad are the lines really? Also is it too late to change my Saturday pass into an all weekend pass?


 
  
 No problem in upgrading the Saturday pass to a weekend, we can take care of that at Registration. It will be very busy on both days, but Sunday should be less busy than Saturday.


----------



## third_eye

Guys, here is the schedule for the Seminars at CanJam NYC. These are open for all to participate in so be sure to catch some or all of these as they are all fantastic topics! 
*CanJam NYC 2017 Seminar Schedule*
Saturday, February 4
*1pm-4pm *- Seminars (Majestic and Shubert Rooms)

 *1pm-2pm Music Recording and High Fidelity *Panel includes: Grammy Award-winning Music Producer Jerry “Wonda” Duplessis, Jude Mansilla of Head-Fi.org, and Dan Clark of MrSpeakers. Moderated by Frank Iacone of Headphone.guru (Majestic Room)

 *2pm-3pm* *What the Specs Don’t Tell You and Why* with Dan Foley of Audio Precision (Shubert Room)

 *3pm-4pm The Future of Headphone Audio: VR and Beyond *Panel includes: Skylar Gray of Audioquest, Sankar Thiagasamudram of Audeze, Andrew Mason of THX, Jacqueline Bosnjak of Mach 1 Studios, and Jude Mansilla of Head-Fi.org. Moderated by Ola Bjorling of MediaMonks and Audiostream.com (Majestic Room)

 Sunday, February 4
*11am-Noon *- Seminars (Shubert Room) 

 *11am-Noon Introduction to Headphone Testing and Analysis* with Chris Gill of Audio Precision


----------



## DanWiggins

kerwin515 said:


> I'm really excited! This is my first CanJam.  I also convinced two non audio enthusiast buddies to tag along.  Question though, can we bring our own music for demos or will it just be a lot of Diana Krall on Saturday?


 
 We have 4 listening stations, all streaming Tidal, but you are also welcome to bring your own music...


----------



## fuhransahis

danwiggins said:


> We have 4 listening stations, all streaming Tidal, but you are also welcome to bring your own music...



Streaming from what source?


----------



## DanWiggins

fuhransahis said:


> Streaming from what source?


 
 Tidal - redbook audio online.  http://www.tidal.com - it's a great hi-rez streaming site with millions of discs.  We stream Tidal to a SONOS Connect (controlled via a Kindle Fire - ultra-simple to control).  Toslink out from the Connect to a Channel Islands DAC, and that feeds a Channel Islands headphone amp.  We used the same setup for RMAF last October with great results...


----------



## eddiek997

What's the purpose of the connect if you're then running the output to DAC? is it simply to provide an optical output? Sorry to seem negative but that's a very expensive optical converter if it is.


----------



## DanWiggins

eddiek997 said:


> What's the purpose of the connect if you're then running the output to DAC? is it simply to provide an optical output? Sorry to seem negative but that's a very expensive optical converter if it is.


 
 The Connect is our streaming source from the Internet.  You use the Kindle Fire simply to tell the Connect what to stream.  The Connect provides a digital optical output to the Channel Islands DAC.  And of course significant buffering of the stream if it is needed (up to about 30 seconds of buffer).
  
 Is it overly complex?  For a home situation, probably.  But it gives us tremendous flexibility in a show situation, where we can have 4 people listening to their own selections from Tidal, simultaneously, and it's incredibly easy for any of the show staff to assist as needed from their own devices.  We, in essence, end up with a CD quality-or-better library of 25+ million tracks that can be selected with a really easy-to-use app (SONOS) and then played to your headphone via some serious electronics (Channel Islands gear).


----------



## eddiek997

danwiggins said:


> The Connect is our streaming source from the Internet.  You use the Kindle Fire simply to tell the Connect what to stream.  The Connect provides a digital optical output to the Channel Islands DAC.  And of course significant buffering of the stream if it is needed (up to about 30 seconds of buffer).
> 
> Is it overly complex?  For a home situation, probably.  But it gives us tremendous flexibility in a show situation, where we can have 4 people listening to their own selections from Tidal, simultaneously, and it's incredibly easy for any of the show staff to assist as needed from their own devices.  We, in essence, end up with a CD quality-or-better library of 25+ million tracks that can be selected with a really easy-to-use app (SONOS) and then played to your headphone via some serious electronics (Channel Islands gear).


 

 I understand - I have Tidal, Roon and am a Sonos Dealer. Was just wondering why not go directly from the fire to the Dac.. but either way, I'm really looking forward to visiting your display over the weekend as I'm really in the market for a new DAC (Connect at home (Roon endpoint (roon 1.3)) to Dac then out to Headamp and/or Speaker amp for 2 channel listening.


----------



## eddiek997

Never mind... I'm half asleep today obviously... I see that you;re Periodic Audio and not CIAudio .. Sorry.


----------



## DanWiggins

eddiek997 said:


> I understand - I have Tidal, Roon and am a Sonos Dealer. Was just wondering why not go directly from the fire to the Dac.. but either way, I'm really looking forward to visiting your display over the weekend as I'm really in the market for a new DAC (Connect at home (Roon endpoint (roon 1.3)) to Dac then out to Headamp and/or Speaker amp for 2 channel listening.


 
 Ahh, I see...  No, I wanted to keep as many cables "fixed" as possible, so just use the Fire to control the Connect, and leave all the wiring fixed in place except for the IEMs.  We are close friends with Dusty at Channel Islands, and chose all his DACs and amps as our reference platform.  If you have questions about his gear, feel free to ask as we get together often (Dusty and I live about 1 mile apart from each other, just south of Ventura, CA).


----------



## talan7

I would like a shirt if it's not to late
  
 talan7|XL|1


----------



## HiFiGuy528

Be sure to see us in the suites with Focal and Kimber Kable.


----------



## WILLDQ

I can't wait. I will definitely be there.


----------



## Hansotek

Leaving for NYC first-thing tomorrow! So stoked!!


----------



## mscott58

hansotek said:


> Leaving for NYC first-thing tomorrow! So stoked!!


 
 Safe travels and look forward to seeing you again!


----------



## Starburp701

We don't have to worry about tickets selling out, right? Got our room at the Marriott Marquis but totally forgot about the actual tickets! Haha 

Is it safe to just order them tomorrow or Friday? And should I bring my headphones to the event?


----------



## cellarbro

Also wondering- Are headphones for sale at the event or is it just for testing and displaying between the brands.
  
 Wondering if anyone knows if a pair of oriolus will be at the meet. Looking to try before I buy.


----------



## Dellwolf

cellarbro said:


> Also wondering- Are headphones for sale at the event or is it just for testing and displaying between the brands.
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows if a pair of oriolus will be at the meet. Looking to try before I buy.


There will be headphones for sale.


----------



## Dellwolf

hifiguy528 said:


> Be sure to see us in the suites with Focal and Kimber Kable.


Will there be a map of where all of the suites are located?


----------



## third_eye

dellwolf said:


> Will there be a map of where all of the suites are located?


 
  
 Yes, every CanJam visitor will receive a Show Guide with a map and information on where everyone is located within CanJam NYC!


----------



## Dellwolf

third_eye said:


> 1More
> 64 Audio
> Abyss Headphones
> Acoustic Research
> ...


I just noticed that Stax isn't listed here and was wondering if it was a mistake, because on the actual Canjam NYC webpage Stax is on there.


----------



## echineko

cellarbro said:


> Also wondering- Are headphones for sale at the event or is it just for testing and displaying between the brands.
> 
> Wondering if anyone knows if a pair of oriolus will be at the meet. Looking to try before I buy.



Edit: A lot of manufacturers will definitely have headphones for sale, you should be able to find what you're interested in. 
I'll be bringing my Oriolus mk2, don't think it will be common among attendees though.


----------



## third_eye

Catching an early flight in the morning....see everyone soon!!


----------



## EffectAudio

Effect Audio Showcase - CanJam NYC 17"

*Event & Promotions*

_Giveaway / Feedback_
 We will be preparing a short survey/feedback form to be filled up upon demo-ing our 3 prototypes cables. Participants stand a chance to win the following items:
  
1st Prize: Thor Silver II (IEM) *Worth US$349.9*
2nd Prize: Eros II (IEM) *Worth US$249.9*
3rd Prize: Ares II (IEM) *Worth US$149.9*
4th Prize: EA Premium Case *Worth US$100*
5th Prize: EA Premium Case *Worth US$100*

_Discount Promotion_
 15% all cables orders placed with us on the show with our order form! 
*Cables List* _IEM Cables_
_Ares II _
  
_Ares II+
 Eros II
 Eros II+
 Thor Silver II
 Thor Silver II+
 Mars 
 Leonidas_
*Special Prototype**:  #1 , #2 , #3
 *Soft Launch prototypes for "Heritage Series" next release. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
_Headphone Cables_
 Ares II+ 8 wire (Audeze) : Adaptors to Hifiman HE1000 & Focal available
 Eros II+ 8 wire (Audeze) : Adaptors to Hifiman HE1000 & Focal available
 Thor Silver II+ 8 wire (Audeze) : Adaptors to Hifiman HE1000 & Focal available

 Audeze LCD 3 & Hifiman HE1000 available for testing as well!
  
*IEM/CIEM List*
  
 1) Empire X EffectAudio : "Arthur", Cabled with "Excalibur"
 2) Empire X EffectAudio : "Merlin", Cabled with "Rowan"
 3) Vision Ears X EffectAudio : "VE6XC Limited Silver Edition", Cabled with "Leonidas 8 wires"
 4) JOMO audio : "Samba", Cabled with "Ares II"
  
 Look forward to meeting y'all!


----------



## Niyologist

third_eye said:


> Catching an early flight in the morning....see everyone soon!!




See ya on Saturday.


----------



## WILLDQ

Possible to still get a shirt?


----------



## eddiek997

willdq said:


> Possible to still get a shirt?


 

 I recall a post from Third_Eye several pages ago that some will be available at the check in desk. Perhaps I recall wrong but..


----------



## Kerwin515

dellwolf said:


> There will be headphones for sale.


 
  
 I guess I'm walking out of there with three LCD-4s.


----------



## AndrewM888

A warm welcome to everyone to visit the THX booth!  We'll have two technology demos on display:
  
 1) Hear what -150 dB distortion sounds like in our latest AAA headphone amplifier, AAA-888 dual mono.  Capable of over 2 Watts of output power and with -133 dB SNR, this amp can drive any impedance imaginable.  
  
 2) Hear what -137 dB THD and only 5 mW quiescent consumption sounds like in our AAA-0 amplifier.  Capable of over 100 hours play time from a ridiculously small battery, watch for this amp in portable products near you soon. 
  
 Associated gear:
 DACs: Benchmark DAC3L
 Headphones: Sennheiser HD800S - or bring your own cans/IEMs.       
  
 Looking forward to meeting everyone at CanJam NYC!  
  
 Andrew Mason
 Staff Engineer
 THX Ltd.


----------



## talan7

Are show sales cash only, or can I use my credit and/or debit card?


----------



## fuhransahis

talan7 said:


> Are show sales cash only, or can I use my credit and/or debit card?



With the prices of the gear being sold I certainly hope so. Otherwise a convention with everyone carrying around bags of cash might be kinda sketchy


----------



## m8o

I would expect that to be up to each vendor.


----------



## Dellwolf

fuhransahis said:


> With the prices of the gear being sold I certainly hope so. Otherwise a convention with everyone carrying around bags of cash might be kinda sketchy


I wouldn't be surprised if it was Credit/Debit Card only at some companies. Cash is easy to be lost, mismanaged, and stolen.


----------



## HeadAmpTeam

talan7 said:


> Are show sales cash only, or can I use my credit and/or debit card?


 
  
 We take credit cards at the show.


----------



## austinpop

If anyone is arriving JFK around 4:30pm Friday, and wants to share a car service to the Marriott Marquis, PM me. It should end up being about $25 each if we split.


----------



## Sarnia

Would love to attend this, but a bit far to go for a weekend. Hoping to do the London CanJam in July.
  
 I don't think they're going to be at CanJam NYC, but the Out of Your Head virtual speaker software is on special offer for CanJam NYC at the moment. They've just posted a link with the following discounts on their Facebook page http://www.facebook.com/OutOfYourHead/:
  

Buy *Out Of Your Head* (with 1 preset) for *50% off* (*only $75.00 USD*.)
Or buy *Out Of Your Head* and *ALL *the speaker presets for *56% off *(*only $300.00 USD)*
*Plus 25% off* any additional presets (for new and existing customers)
  
 I bought the software ahead of this special offer, and have to say that I find it absolutely amazing. The sound literally moves out of my head as if listening to speakers. 
  
 I hope it's alright to post this here, as I think it's worth bringing to people's attention and it's linked to CanJam. Just for clarity i've got no connection to Out of Your Head apart from being a recent customer.


----------



## m8o

I do know meet/show settings are a far less than ideal setting for audio measurements. But is there a chance that Audio Precision will be doing measurements of people's headphones they bring? 

I put Ether Flat pads on both my TH-X00 and Ether Flow C, love the results, and would love to see a plot of their response, even if potentially affected somewhat by background noise.


----------



## cat6man

anyone else had problems pre-registering today?
 i really don't want to wait to register on saturday
  
  
 never mind.........for some reason firefox just couldn't work, but chrome would.
 go figure
  
 see you saturday at 10am (9:30 bus into port authority)


----------



## DoctaCosmos

I'll take one of them there fancy badges. Ordered my Sunday ticket last night


----------



## Questyle

Questyle will have a number of show specials and a drawing for a few lucky winners!*​  ​ *Questyle Show Specials*​ 
 10% off the QP1R, included will be a free case and free premium USB cable, bundle, while supplies last!**​  ​ 15% off any Questyle desktop piece!​ 
 **We will have a limited supply of QP1R available at the show, additional orders will be shipped after the show.​  ​  ​ *Questyle Drawing**​  ​ Three lucky winners will receive a Questyle gift certificate! The following will be the drawing prizes:
 1 $60 gift certificate
 1 $100 gift certificate
 1 $250 gift certificate​ 
 Redeemable toward any Questyle product!!​  ​ *No purchase Necessary to enter drawing​  ​ We will have plenty of awesome gear available and look forward to seeing everyone at CanJam New York!​


----------



## tuxbass

Is is safe to assume that the e-ticket in the EventBrite app is good enough to enter the venue ?


----------



## warrenpchi

tuxbass said:


> Is is safe to assume that the e-ticket in the EventBrite app is good enough to enter the venue ?


 

 Yup, that's probably the easiest way to get checked-in and listening actually!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I'm just going to try and pull a Lottie Dottie with a yellow shirt lol. Is that 55k dollar Sennheiser available for a listen?


----------



## echineko

illmatic9108 said:


> I'm just going to try and pull a Lottie Dottie with a yellow shirt lol. Is that 55k dollar Sennheiser available for a listen?



Yes,haven't seen anything about reserving a time slot, so I assume you just show up and wait in line?


----------



## doctorjazz

Anyone looking to hear some live jazz in NYC, here's a fine show:

Marcus Roberts Trio, he's uptown at Columbia University's Miller Theater Saturday night, should be fun. 

Also: Gerry Gibbs Sextet featuring Tom Harrell is at Dizzy's Club Coca Cola, never heard this particular band, but Tom Harrell is a fine trumpeter who I've seen a number of times, and Dizzy's is one of the best rooms for jazz, both for acoustics and for the magnificent view of Central Park, serves food.
Another room worth checking out is The Jazz Standard, Monte Alexander is there Saturday night, and the Barbecue there is great!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

echineko said:


> Yes,haven't seen anything about reserving a time slot, so I assume you just show up and wait in line?


 
 So how did the city treat you all week long ?


----------



## warrenpchi

And here's Jason Lord (TSAVjason) casually strolling into LAX...


----------



## mscott58

warrenpchi said:


> And here's Jason Lord (TSAVjason) casually strolling into LAX...



 


Safe travels all!


----------



## third_eye

Top of the morning y'all!


----------



## joe

Don't slip, @third_eye.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

warrenpchi said:


> And here's Jason Lord (TSAVjason) casually strolling into LAX...


 
 The Los Angeles gangsters are starting to make the're way towards our shore lol.


----------



## echineko

illmatic9108 said:


> So how did the city treat you all week long ?



It's been a blast man, doing all the touristy stuff, trying a bunch of food we don't get back home, and also wandering the different areas in the city. Plus my wife was able to catch a bunch of Broadway shows, so that was cool too. All in all, love NYC, although it wouldn't hurt if it was a little bit warmer


----------



## warrenpchi

joe said:


> Don't slip, @third_eye
> .




Which reminds me, can I get a badge?


----------



## joe

@warrenpchi - You're all set.


----------



## warrenpchi

illmatic9108 said:


> warrenpchi said:
> 
> 
> > And here's Jason Lord (TSAVjason) casually strolling into LAX...
> ...




It's okay, we mean well.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

echineko said:


> It's been a blast man, doing all the touristy stuff, trying a bunch of food we don't get back home, and also wandering the different areas in the city. Plus my wife was able to catch a bunch of Broadway shows, so that was cool too. All in all, love NYC, although it wouldn't hurt if it was a little bit warmer


 
 Sounds great !, And yes it isn't the warmest part of the year that's for sure.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

warrenpchi said:


> It's okay, we mean well.


 
 Haha.


----------



## Dellwolf

third_eye said:


> Top of the morning y'all!


Is that from the Marriott?


----------



## warrenpchi

joe said:


> @warrenpchi
> - You're all set.




Thank you sir!

Time to unpack my flight rig...



Okay, gotta go into airplane mode before we crash!


----------



## austinpop

Just received news of a death in my family.
  
 So no CanJam NYC for me this time. Hopefully I can make another one soon.
  
 Organizers, I'll PM you about cancellation logistics.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

austinpop said:


> Just received news of a death in my family.
> 
> So no CanJam NYC for me this time. Hopefully I can make another one soon.
> 
> Organizers, I'll PM you about cancellation logistics.


 
 That's sad to hear brother, Best of luck. Nothing is more important than family. R.I.P


----------



## wellers73

doctorjazz said:


> Anyone looking to hear some live jazz in NYC, here's a fine show:
> 
> Marcus Roberts Trio, he's uptown at Columbia University's Miller Theater Saturday night, should be fun.
> 
> ...


 

 I also highly recommend heading to Greenwich Village to check out Smalls jazz club on Saturday night. Saxophonist Ralph Lalama is leading a trio at 7pm, and drummer Joe Farnsworth leads a quartet  at 10pm - both are extremely good!


----------



## AndrewM888

Any good live music happening Friday night? (tonight)


----------



## xinghui0711

austinpop said:


> Just received news of a death in my family.
> 
> So no CanJam NYC for me this time. Hopefully I can make another one soon.
> 
> Organizers, I'll PM you about cancellation logistics.



Sorry to hear that. We all hope you recover from the sadness slowly.


----------



## austinpop

austinpop said:


> Just received news of a death in my family.
> 
> So no CanJam NYC for me this time. Hopefully I can make another one soon.
> 
> Organizers, I'll PM you about cancellation logistics.


 
  
 Thank you all for your kind words. 
  
 Just one more thing - I have a single ticket for this concert on Saturday that I'm not going to be using. It's a great seat in the orchestra section. I hate to see it go to waste.
  
 http://nyphil.org/concerts-tickets/1617/tchaikovsky-festival-first-piano-concerto-manfred-symphony
  
 If anyone would like it, it's yours. Just PM me. It's an e-ticket, so I can just email it to you.


----------



## doctorjazz

andrewm888 said:


> Any good live music happening Friday night? (tonight)




Ambrose Akinmusire Qrt at the Village Vanguard
Monte Alexander is also at the Jazz Standard tonight.


----------



## Indigo Bob

Hello, 
  
 This is my first Canjam.
  
 Where is the best place to park?
  
 I am not familiar with the city, so if someone had an address I can plug into my gps that would be wonderful.
  
 Am I allowed to bring my own DAP and IEM's?
  
 Should I bring my own DAP and IEM's?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

indigo bob said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first Canjam.
> 
> ...


 
 Parking anywhere near down town is probably going to be super expensive and a pain in the rear end. I'm traveling by bus, Nyc driving is a nightmare in it's own.


----------



## bflat

Have fun all. It's amazing bad coincidence that I can't attend. I literally travel to NYC 2x per month, but CanJam just happen to fall in between my trips. See you all in LA!


----------



## doctorjazz

indigo bob said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first Canjam.
> 
> ...




@ILLMATIC9108 is absolutely right, parking and driving in NYC is a royal pain! I'll probably do it anyway, mass transit isn't that much less of a pain. I use the Best Parking App, can find some discount parking that way, limit the damage a bit.
Bringing your own headphones and music is good, but ask if the vendor will allow it first.


----------



## eddiek997

The Marriott itself has parking I believe (or at least valet). It's expensive but at least it's on site. 

Other options are park in the 50's/60's as far west as you can go then walk to midtown from there.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Just registered on the app. Last minute to everything lol.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Am i getting my name on that the're badge ? ILLMATIC9108, That's me.


----------



## m8o

To those working the registration desk ... Remember to bring a sharpie.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

m8o said:


> To those working the registration desk ... Remember to bring a sharpie.


 
 Lol, i'll just get a sticker prepared.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I haven't been this excited since that first time some girl grabbed my Yoohoo in grade school lol.


----------



## tuxbass

warrenpchi said:


> Yup, that's probably the easiest way to get checked-in and listening actually!


 
 Awesome ! Thanks


----------



## Tony Plachy

indigo bob said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first Canjam.
> 
> ...


 

  Driving and parking in NYC is not fun even for those of us who live in the area (i.e. me) and have done it many times.   Where are you staying that you want to drive into NYC?  The best way to get to NYC from any of the surrounding areas is by commuter train and then subway.  If you post back where you are coming from to NYC I can send you links that well get you to the Marriott without having drive and park.  It will be a lot cheaper and a lot easier on your nerves.


----------



## talan7

The marriot marquis doesn't have public parking for non guests, and the parking decks in the vicinity will be very expensive as that's the theater district. If you're driving in, the best thing to do is park at the port authority bus terminal when you come in from the Lincoln tunnel. It'll be a little cheaper and it's right by the tunnel if you're going back to NJ


----------



## Indigo Bob

I am coming from Long Island. I think I will go by train unless there is some other recommendation I am sure unaware of.


----------



## Dellwolf

indigo bob said:


> I am coming from Long Island. I think I will go by train unless there is some other recommendation I am sure unaware of.


Helicopter.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

dellwolf said:


> Helicopter.


 
 Don't forget to pick me up too.


----------



## Tony Plachy

indigo bob said:


> I am coming from Long Island. I think I will go by train unless there is some other recommendation I am sure unaware of.


 
  
 Bob, This is so simple.  Find the LIRR train you want and get a round trip ticket from there to Penn Station (http://lirr42.mta.info/  be sure you get the Saturday schedule).  At Penn station follow the signs to the the 1,2,3 subway train.  You will need to buy a Metro Card (it works for buses and the subway, but you do not want to do the bus).  You are going to take any of the red subway trains (1,2,or 3) uptown for exactly one stop (you well go from 34th Street - Penn Station to 42nd Street - Time Square).  When you come out of the subway you be at 42nd and either Broadway or 7th Avenue (don't worry where you come out because at 42nd Street Broadway and 7th Avenue are separated by about 100 feet).  You want to walk north on Broadway 3 blocks to 45th Street.  At 45th Street 45th, Broadway and 7th Avenue all intersect in one big intersection and the Marriott is right there.


----------



## Tony Plachy

Bob, I forgot two things.  You can walk north on either Broadway or 7th Avenue from 42nd to 45th to get to the Marriott.  Along the walk you may encounter people dressed up as super heroes or cartoon characters.  Beware, these people are nothing more than con men looking to make a fast and easy buck.  They will ask you if you want to take a selfie with them and then expect to get paid for doing so.  My advice is avoid them.   Welcome to NYC!


----------



## Indigo Bob

tony plachy said:


> Bob, This is so simple.  Find the LIRR train you want and get a round trip ticket from there to Penn Station (http://lirr42.mta.info/  be sure you get the Saturday schedule).  At Penn station follow the signs to the the 1,2,3 subway train.  You will need to buy a Metro Card (it works for buses and the subway, but you do not want to do the bus).  You are going to take any of the red subway trains (1,2,or 3) uptown for exactly one stop (you well go from 34th Street - Penn Station to 42nd Street - Time Square).  When you come out of the subway you be at 42nd and either Broadway or 7th Avenue (don't worry where you come out because at 42nd Street Broadway and 7th Avenue are separated by about 100 feet).  You want to walk north on Broadway 3 blocks to 45th Street.  At 45th Street 45th, Broadway and 7th Avenue all intersect in one big intersection and the Marriott is right there.


 
 Thank you so much!!!!   I am so unfamiliar with the city....  I'm going to copy and past this to my ticket.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

tony plachy said:


> Bob, I forgot two things.  You can walk north on either Broadway or 7th Avenue from 42nd to 45th to get to the Marriott.  Along the walk you may encounter people dressed up as super heroes or cartoon characters.  Beware, these people are nothing more than con men looking to make a fast and easy buck.  They will ask you if you want to take a selfie with them and then expect to get paid for doing so.  My advice is avoid them.   Welcome to NYC!


 
 I'm walking all the way from the Port authority.


----------



## Kerwin515

tony plachy said:


> Bob, I forgot two things.  You can walk north on either Broadway or 7th Avenue from 42nd to 45th to get to the Marriott.  Along the walk you may encounter people dressed up as super heroes or cartoon characters.  Beware, these people are nothing more than con men looking to make a fast and easy buck.  They will ask you if you want to take a selfie with them and then expect to get paid for doing so.  My advice is avoid them.   Welcome to NYC!


 
  
 I've lived in NYC most of my life.  I'd like to add: the best way to avoid them is to not look like a tourist (target).  Don't gawk at skyscrapers or take pictures of street signs (ugh!).  Look at the concrete or straight ahead.


----------



## Indigo Bob

illmatic9108 said:


> I'm walking all the way from the Port authority.


 

 Dude I have a helicopter, I'll come pick you up


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

indigo bob said:


> Dude I have a helicopter, I'll come pick you up


 
 I'll pass... I don't want to be on Chanel 12 news giving everyone of my loved ones that i didn't make it to Canjam lmao


----------



## Indigo Bob

illmatic9108 said:


> I'll pass... I don't want to be on Chanel 12 news giving everyone of my loved ones that i didn't make it to Canjam lmao


 

 Dude, I'm a great driver!  All my crash landings have been safely in the water.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

indigo bob said:


> Dude, I'm a great driver!  All my crash landings have been safely in the water.


 
 Well if you are planning on driving a Chopper than i definitely aren't going lol.


----------



## zacster

I didn't see Grado on the list.  They're from Brooklyn.


----------



## Tony Plachy

kerwin515 said:


> I've lived in NYC most of my life.  I'd like to add: the best way to avoid them is to not look like a tourist (target).  Don't gawk at skyscrapers or take pictures of street signs (ugh!).  Look at the concrete or straight ahead.


 
  
 Very good advice and all the people who have come NYC from out of town for the Can Jam should be aware.  NYC is an incredible city with all kinds of great things to do.  But, there are bad people who prey on tourist. If you are approached by a stranger who offers you something or wants to sell you something, just walk away.


----------



## fiascogarcia

Any impressions of 64 Audio's Tia Fourte would be great!!  Have fun out there!


----------



## fuhransahis

tony plachy said:


> Very good advice and all the people who have come NYC from out of town for the Can Jam should be aware.  NYC is an incredible city with all kinds of great things to do.  But, there are bad people who prey on tourist. If you are approached by a stranger who offers you something or wants to sell you something, just walk away.



And do not look them in the eye as they'll take it as a sign of interest and follow you.


----------



## DancingBlue

And don't fall for the fake Buddhist monk scam (article is about the Highline, but they also ply Times Square): http://gothamist.com/2016/06/24/fake_monks_high_line.php


----------



## icefalkon

tony plachy said:


> Very good advice and all the people who have come NYC from out of town for the Can Jam should be aware.  NYC is an incredible city with all kinds of great things to do.  But, there are bad people who prey on tourist. If you are approached by a stranger who offers you something or wants to sell you something, just walk away.


 
  
 Good advice but please don't allow that to shadow your trip. Times Square is like Disney Land now...except for those ridiculous dressed up con men. They really need to go. But anyway...once you're here check out the hot spots...like others said...hit the Village....
  
 Find a Village Voice and look in the back for every kind of music offered. Somewhere in NYC is a place playing your music. lol.
  
 Get a NYC subway map app. There are tons of free ones. It will help you get around. 
  
 The hotel is in midtown, Parking sucks. If you insist on driving in...park on either the West Side or East Side and walk over to the event. 
  
 If someone you see looks sketchy...cross the street. Luckily there are police everywhere in Times Square, they are very helpful and can also answer questions. 
  
 Don't buy electronics anywhere in Times Square...it's a rip off. 
  
 Look up...Times Square is one of the most amazing places to see...So look up. Especially at night! 
  
 Laugh. You're going to have a great freaking time.
  
 See you guys at the registration desk!
  

  
 Steve from NYC


----------



## DancingBlue

icefalkon said:


> Look up...Times Square is one of the most amazing places to see...So look up. Especially at night!


 
  
 Born and raised Manhattanite here. I *STILL* look up when walking around Times Square. It never gets old


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, the wife is suggesting I go in by mass transit, I may leave the car and take the train in, I'll see...


----------



## Lookout57

For those going tomorrow Saturday and are from out of the area be aware that the Marriott is in the heart of the Theater District.
  
 Since it's a Saturday, a lot of shows have Saturday matinees. This will make parking more scarce and there will be a lot more foot traffic in the area.
  
 If you are taking the train into NYC, the walk from Penn Station or Grand Central to the Marriott is not bad if you like to walk and can handle temperatures in the mid 30's.


----------



## fuhransahis

If you can avoid it, most definitely leave the car and take mass transit. The temps are really not that bad and you forget about it entirely with the right clothing. Plus walking is the best way to know the city. 

Annoying solicitors aside, just ignore em and you prob will anyways as you'll be too busy wondering how much you are going to be able to spend at the show, then spend more than that.


----------



## memebyull

fuhransahis said:


> And do not look them in the eye as they'll take it as a sign of interest and follow you.


 
 Lol, what are with these harassment stories. I don't think I've had anyone do anything more than try to hand me pamphlets. 
  
 Although I also walk around with some pretty high isolating IEMs all the time so maybe I just don't notice.


----------



## fuhransahis

memebyull said:


> Lol, what are with these harassment stories. I don't think I've had anyone do anything more than try to hand me pamphlets.
> 
> Although I also walk around with some pretty high isolating IEMs all the time so maybe I just don't notice.



They're just annoying more than anything. Don't want anyone falling into a tourist trap.


----------



## doggiemom

kerwin515 said:


> I've lived in NYC most of my life.  I'd like to add: the best way to avoid them is to not look like a tourist (target).  Don't gawk at skyscrapers or take pictures of street signs (ugh!).  Look at the concrete or straight ahead.


 

 Beware of the Naked Cowboy!  (Who is not really naked).


----------



## doctorjazz

OK, downloaded and set up the New Jersey Transit app, guess I'm training in... I'm have to come in early if I'm going to make the 10 o'clock demo I'm signed for.


----------



## doggiemom

doctorjazz said:


> OK, downloaded and set up the New Jersey Transit app, guess I'm training in... I'm have to come in early if I'm going to make the 10 o'clock demo I'm signed for.


 

 We are driving in.  I'd offer you a lift, but we are going for both days so probably won't leave NJ until mid morning.  Hope to meet you though!


----------



## doctorjazz

doggiemom said:


> doctorjazz said:
> 
> 
> > OK, downloaded and set up the New Jersey Transit app, guess I'm training in... I'm have to come in early if I'm going to make the 10 o'clock demo I'm signed for.
> ...




I'm going for both days too, got talked out of driving. Don't think I've mass transited into Manhattan for more than 10 years. See how it goes for Sunday.I'd go later, but I made an appointment at 10 for the REALISER A16 demo. Thanks, though! See you there.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doctorjazz said:


> OK, the wife is suggesting I go in by mass transit, I may leave the car and take the train in, I'll see...


Yes, I also agree on the leaving the vehicles home. That's what I'm doing. Less stuff to worry about in the long run.


----------



## EDN80

Just registered. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ArthurPower

It's great to be in NYC for CanJam, so glad this show finally came to the east coast! Like many of the other exhibitors, I was able to set everything up on Friday. All I have to do now is get up in the morning and wander down to the 6th floor. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.

Unfortunately there are sometimes reports of items stolen (as announced at some of the past events). It has been rumored or suggested that some companies might be staging these announcements as a form of publicity. I really don't think anyone would stoop so low just to get some attention. On that note I regret to report that my Violectric purple tooth brush is missing! I'm pretty sure it was stolen. I'm not saying for sure, but I think I know who it was. On Friday afternoon I was talking with Jude and then shortly after I realized it wasn't in my pocket anymore. I'm not accusing Jude (although he is my prime suspect at the moment), I'm just saying if you did take it I hope you will do the right thing and return it. I promise not to press any charges.


----------



## Netforce

Arrived a few hours ago and walked around for a brief bit, too cold for a Californian like me! But had fun, looked an elmo in the eye and that almost ended poorly. 

Look forward to tomorrow morning! Check me out in the Questyle booth.


----------



## ArthurPower

It's not just to cold for a Californian, I'm from the Jersey shore and I was freezing my ***** off walking around town last night. That wind cuts right through you!


----------



## DavidW

This will be my first CanJam.  On the BoltBus now heading north from DC. Super excited that CamJam has finally landed on the East Coast.  Be on the scene by noon.


----------



## Darkestred

Are we supposed to wear our board name badges there?  So we can post in real-time?  Kidding.  Heading there in the next hour.  See none or maybe some of you there.


----------



## m8o

Ya, we had weeks of 50 degrees, and it's forecasted again later this week. Unfortunate timing on this burst of cold. Blame Canada.


----------



## Dellwolf

I just landed at LaGuardia.


----------



## Kerwin515

Hmmm which entrance is it? Don't see any signage. 45th street side or Broadway side?


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Omw.


----------



## Niyologist

I'll be there around 11:45 AM to 12 PM.


----------



## mark5hs

Anyone know if I'd be able to leave my bags at the hotel front desk while I'm at the conference?


----------



## buzzlulu

Going tomorrow to my first one.
  
 Do any vendors run Can Jam promo deals?
  
 Violectric 281 in particular???


----------



## fuhransahis

mark5hs said:


> Anyone know if I'd be able to leave my bags at the hotel front desk while I'm at the conference?



I'd call and ask


----------



## Sharkhunter

about to board train from Metuchen nj. excited.. had to convince wife to take this trip.


----------



## Monsterzero

Anyone know if you can use credit card to pay for admission and shirt,or cash only?


----------



## Sharkhunter

monsterzero said:


> Anyone know if you can use credit card to pay for admission and shirt,or cash only?



I would be surprised if it's cash only. Credit cards must be accepted.. damn. I paid the silly fee by purchasing tickets online.


----------



## Nrocket

I'm headed there now. Could anybody tell me how packed it is?


----------



## jude

What's your FR look like? How's your THD? If you're at CanJam NYC, get your audio gear measured--headphones and electronics--at the Audio Precision exhibit in the Schubert Room.
  
 The Schubert room is located behind the left wall (if you're facing the main entrance) of the main exhibit hall. (Look for the corridor that runs alongside that wall.)
  
 Also, make sure not to miss their seminars on audio measurements, also in the Schubert Room:
  
 Saturday, 2 p.m. - 3 p.m.: _What The Specs Don't Tell You And Why_ with Dan Foley of Audio Precision.
  
 Sunday 11 a.m. - noon: _Introduction To Headphone Testing And Analysis_ with Chris Gill of Audio Precision.
  
  
​


----------



## eddiek997

nrocket said:


> I'm headed there now. Could anybody tell me how packed it is?


It's not too bad. Minimal waiting at most tables


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

eddiek997 said:


> It's not too bad. Minimal waiting at most tables


Where is everyone.?


----------



## doctorjazz

Here, but hard to find folks...


----------



## Dellwolf

For anyone that might care I'm at the Effect Audio booth right now.


----------



## eddiek997

Gonna have a water break right in the middle of the sitting area now until 3.30


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I'm by Hifiman sangri-la


----------



## postalsvc

Is it appropriate to bring one's own headphones to sell or trade with other attendees?


----------



## Stillhart

postalsvc said:


> Is it appropriate to bring one's own headphones to sell or trade with other attendees?


 
  
 They sometimes have an area where you can post up your info for buying/selling.  I don't know if they did this year, maybe @third_eye can comment when he gets a moment.  Either way, you should feel free to bring it, it just may not be super easy to sell.


----------



## doctorjazz

This is a lot of fun!


----------



## doctorjazz

Bought a pair of Cards in ears, 30‰ of (older model), couldn't resist!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

The Z1R is badass. Can't wait for them.


----------



## doctorjazz

illmatic9108 said:


> The Z1R is badass. Can't wait for them.




Heard it here, really agree, man, enjoy then!


----------



## canali

illmatic9108 said:


> The Z1R is badass. Can't wait for them.


 
 for the price they're going for, they should be...hopefully
 you can compare against focal utopia, too...all singing on a hugo2


----------



## buzzlulu

Repeat question - are there special show deals from manufacturers?
  
 Violectric - special show prices??


----------



## eddiek997

Every dealer so far has offered at least 10% when asked


----------



## eddiek997

25% off violectric!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

canali said:


> for the price they're going for, they should be...hopefully
> you can compare against focal utopia, too...all singing on a hugo2


I love the Utopia as well. My 2 favorites Z1R/Utopia. Love them.


----------



## buzzlulu

eddiek997 said:


> 25% off violectric!


 

 Oh yeah baby.
  
 Is the Violectric 281 that good?  Looking for something for the big kahuna - Utopia baby!


----------



## memebyull

illmatic9108 said:


> I love the Utopia as well. My 2 favorites Z1R/Utopia. Love them.


 
 I actually didn't like the Z1R that much, Idk. The Utopia though, was incredible.


----------



## memebyull

The Andromeda was so much better than I expected. Incredible detail and soundstage. Definitely getting a pair when B-stock becomes available. Was also pleasantly surprised by the Empire Ear Spartan IV. Was very similar/comparable to the Andromeda with a more intimate soundstage.


----------



## eddiek997




----------



## buzzlulu

eddiek997 said:


>


 
  Oh yeah baby
 I will be at CanJam tomorrow
  
 I guess the Violectric works well with the Utopia?


----------



## eddiek997

In the show environment with the lcd4c I hear very little difference between the v281 and v280.


----------



## joe

Just so everyone's aware, the CanJam NYC impressions thread is *right here*!


----------



## Indigo Bob

memebyull said:


> The Andromeda was so much better than I expected. Incredible detail and soundstage. Definitely getting a pair when B-stock becomes available. Was also pleasantly surprised by the Empire Ear Spartan IV. Was very similar/comparable to the Andromeda with a more intimate soundstage.



I agree, the andromedas are very impressive, but I fell in love with the vegas. Omg! My favorite item there.


----------



## memebyull

indigo bob said:


> I agree, the andromedas are very impressive, but I fell in love with the vegas. Omg! My favorite item there.


 
 I tried them next and actually didn't like them that much. They lacked the clarity and soundstage IMO, but still fun to listen to. It comes down totally to taste I think.


----------



## Zachik

illmatic9108 said:


> I love the Utopia as well. My 2 favorites Z1R/Utopia. Love them.


 
  
 Any comparisons between Sony Z1R and Mr. Speakers new Aeon?
 Z1R is almost 3x the price....


----------



## doggiemom

Looking for a desktop DAC and amp. Can't decide what to buy, because everything sounds great with the Utoptias as demos!


----------



## yakitoroi

For those who have listened to ZR1, are you able to purchase one there? Thank you.


----------



## moedawg140

Thanks to the Head-Fi Global Team for putting CanJam NYC on!

This will be epic!

For those that would like to have some extra fun during CanJam NYC:

SPiN New York is a happening place where people can eat scrumptious food, play ping pong, and have a good time with friends!

SPiN New York is located at 48 East 23rd Street, New York, NY 10010, about 1.6 miles away from the CanJam NYC location, even closer than Bounce (Ping Pong establishment) was to CanJam London!

Here's a few festive pics of the facility (check this post for the pics):

http://www.head-fi.org/t/820039/canjam-nyc-2017-february-4-5-2017/15#post_12859358

Just like the last ping pong showdown, we can meet up starting at 7:30pm. I'll be paying for a table (each for an hour is $49). If there are a lot of people that arrive we can split the cost for another table. 

Looking forward to seeing those that can make it, there!


----------



## Indigo Bob

memebyull said:


> I tried them next and actually didn't like them that much. They lacked the clarity and soundstage IMO, but still fun to listen to. It comes down totally to taste I think.


 

 I thought the detail was beautiful.  Wasn't dry or suffering the analytical or metallic tone BA's can have, though don't get me wrong I love BA's.
  
 The andromedas definitely wow at first, but the vega warms up, though quickly I dare say.  They were so cohesive (a hallmark trait) with the one driver used, and normally Dynamics don't have enough detail to play with the BA's at that level, but I think the vega really did.  And that combo of cohesion and detail with excellent tuning and overall balance really made for a memorable musicality that surprised the he!! out of me.  Wasn't expecting a single driver to come through so ....dynamically lol.
  
 Don't get me wrong, I want to own both of them for their own unique reasons, but vega was a big surprise this canjam and happy to put it on my wishlist.
  
 Plus I don't like putting sharp edges into my ear like they make me with the andromeda. lol


----------



## Darkestred

memebyull said:


> The Andromeda was so much better than I expected. Incredible detail and soundstage. Definitely getting a pair when B-stock becomes available. Was also pleasantly surprised by the Empire Ear Spartan IV. Was very similar/comparable to the Andromeda with a more intimate soundstage.




Andromeda was nice but the jupiter and then the dorado stood out for me.


----------



## adonissk

indigo bob said:


> I thought the detail was beautiful.  Wasn't dry or suffering the analytical or metallic tone BA's can have, though don't get me wrong I love BA's.
> 
> The andromedas definitely wow at first, but the vega warms up, though quickly I dare say.  They were so cohesive (a hallmark trait) with the one driver used, and normally Dynamics don't have enough detail to play with the BA's at that level, but I think the vega really did.  And that combo of cohesion and detail with excellent tuning and overall balance really made for a memorable musicality that surprised the he!! out of me.  Wasn't expecting a single driver to come through so ....dynamically lol.
> 
> ...


 

 Agree 100%. Ask the very helpful guys from campfire to give you their broken in Vega for audition and then you can do a proper comparison to the andro. The broken in Vega is very resolving yet has a musicality that puts it in a different league after the low end settles. I got one then and there.


----------



## mark5hs

Called the hotel, they said no to checking bags. Does canjam itself have a bag check?


----------



## m8o

jude said:


> What's your FR look like? How's your THD? If you're at CanJam NYC, get your audio gear measured--headphones and electronics--at the Audio Precision exhibit in the Schubert Room.
> 
> The Schubert room is located behind the left wall (if you're facing the main entrance) of the main exhibit hall. (Look for the corridor that runs alongside that wall.)
> 
> ...




Ack! So mad at myself for not going down that hall. I was looking for them and intended to, then got distracted. I bought Ether Flow C and TH-X00 both with Ether flat pads that I wanted measured. Thank for this post. I will be sure to be there for the 11am seminare.


----------



## Sharkhunter

m8o said:


> Ack! So mad at myself for not going down that hall. I was looking for them and intended to, then got distracted. I bought Ether Flow C and TH-X00 both with Ether flat pads that I wanted measured. Thank for this post. I will be sure to be there for the 11am seminare.




Was there a discount on Ether C?


----------



## m8o

I don't know actually. I didn't buy new there, I brought what I already had. He usually does tho.


----------



## echineko

So had a really great time today, tried a bunch of stuff out, met some old friends (and new), all in all good times. Looking forward to Singapore next


----------



## Sharkhunter

echineko said:


> So had a really great time today, tried a bunch of stuff out, met some old friends (and new), all in all good times. Looking forward to Singapore next



must have run into you. wish we knew how each other look like.? small world.


----------



## DoctaCosmos

Ok so I know it's late but this might help for some. The New York waterway makes things easy. Google maps "port imperial ferry transit". Parking is literally across the street and while separate businesses, you'd never know unless you asked because they're so close. Parking is $20 every 24 hours. After parking, walk across the street, buy two tickets for the ferry at $9 a piece. Yes $9 buuuut ithe ticket not only gets you a boat ride across but ALSO includes a bus ride right into Times Square. You buy two because you'll want one for the ride back . Surely not the cheapest route but hardly as ridiculous as the prices of food downtown and it's ridiculously simple. Hope this helps someone as it took me twenty minutes to type because my wife keeps interrupting me to show me Facebook stuff...?????


----------



## tuxbass

doctorjazz said:


> Bought a pair of Cards in ears, 30‰ of (older model), couldn't resist!


 
 Missed the Cardas today, that goes on the list for Day #2


----------



## Andykong

Dear CanJam Visitors, I would like to invite you all to check out Cayin's showcase at *[COLOR=FF00AA]URIS Room [/COLOR]*at the SHUBERT COMPLEX, which is right next to the Broadway Ballroom where the main show was located. If you walk out from the Boardway Ballroom, turn right and then right again, you'll be able to see the signage for the Shubert Complex. 



For some reason, the Uris Room is so close to the main CanJam area but can be missed easily if you are not looking for it. We have several customers trying to reach us specifically but they had passed-by the SHUBERT COMPLEX entrance without noticing there are more CanJam rooms inside that area,

Cayin's CanJam NYC 2017 showcase involves:

(1) *World debut of our new Digital Audio Player: N3 *DAP



(2) *Tube Rolling demo for our HA-1Amk2 Tube Headphone Amplifier*



(3) *Two sets of iDAC-6/iHA-6 fully-balanced DAC and Headphone Amplifier and a iDAP-6 Network Player prototype.*




(4) *Complete lineup of our Portable audio products: i5 Android DAP, N6/N5 DAP, C5 Portable amplifier and C5DAC DAC/amp all-in-one*



MusicTeck, our authorized agent in US, will offer CanJam NYC Show Special Discount and it is only available on-site, so CanJam visitors please don't miss this opportunity to check out Cayin's CanJam Showcase at Uris Room.






PS. We are sharing the URIS Room with Unique Melody, and there will be show discount for UM ear phones as well, don't miss this opportunity to check out the UM showcase if you are interested in latest choice of IEM, including their latest ME1, a planar in-ear-monitor.


----------



## WILLDQ

I went to CanJam today and had an amazing time. I learned all kinds of things about audio I did not know and tried new products from several companies. The Audeze iSine blew me away and so did the Meze in ear and the 99 Clasics.

My favorite Album is Earth, Wind & Fire Gratitude and listening to it on the Sony MDR-Z1R took me to another place. It was like being right there at the live event.

Can't wait until next year.


----------



## doctorjazz

Round two tomorrow.... Don't think I got to half the vendors. Really beat, but I had a blast!


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

I got to meet 1 member. Pretty dissapointed I didn't run into anyone else. I'm sure I stood out quite well.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

Met Jason from The Source Av. Pretty cool dude. Not as much as a expletive as the Z1R forum taught us.


----------



## al11588

I loved the event. It was nice talking to people in the same audio engineering field about audiology.


----------



## doggiemom

illmatic9108 said:


> Met Jason from The Source Av. Pretty cool dude. Not as much as a expletive as the Z1R forum taught us.



Lol! Never visited that thread, but he helped us demo some stuff and was really kind and knowledgeable. You around today? We are heading back to NJ soon but will look for you if so.


----------



## doctorjazz

Just got in, maybe catch you all.


----------



## PeteSTRADAMUS

doggiemom said:


> Lol! Never visited that thread, but he helped us demo some stuff and was really kind and knowledgeable. You around today? We are heading back to NJ soon but will look for you if so.


No I just don't have the energy to do this again. It was awesome though.


----------



## ss5972

Was just at canjam yesterday - first time in one! Tried out tons of stuff and had a great time, will definitely attend future ones. 
  
 On a side note, how come a bunch of people have canjam(s) icons with their posts. Do you get one for attending or something? Or is it just a self-added thing?


----------



## moviedave

The N6 is great sounding.  All should check it out.


----------



## moviedave

eddiek997 said:


> In the show environment with the lcd4c I hear very little difference between the v281 and v280.


 
  
 The V280 is simply a no frills version of the V281.  They should sound exactly the same.


----------



## danieldpagan

memebyull said:


> I actually didn't like the Z1R that much, Idk. The Utopia though, was incredible.




I gotta agree with you. It's great but not worth the price. Ether C Flow powered correctly is much better


----------



## Whitigir

memebyull said:


> I actually didn't like the Z1R that much, Idk. The Utopia though, was incredible.




Depends on the Source and preferences, but if you are one of the classic enthusiasts who love neutrality and natural voicing ...I agree


----------

